#ubuntustudio 2010-07-19
<Azelphur> Hi, thinking about buying a midi keyboard to play with. Anyone got any suggestions on what software I should use, are there any keyboards people would recommend?
<ScottL> Azelphur, check out #opensourcemusicians...lots of keyboard players there that can offer advice
<Azelphur> ty :D
<Owner> Are there any guides to install ubuntu studio useing usb flash drive becuse it giving me a fail cd-rom error
<ScottL> owner, can you install plain, vanilla ubuntu with cd-rom via CD versus installing ubuntu studio via DVD?
<ScottL> Owner, ^^^
<Owner> vanilla ?
<ScottL> or quite frankly, even if you can install regular, vanilla ubuntu via USB then you can always upgrade to ubuntu studio
<ScottL> ubuntu studio is based on ubuntu, also known as ubuntu desktop, vanilla ubuntu, plain ubuntu ,etc, etc
<ScottL> ubuntu studio shares the same code base as ubuntu, but ubuntu studio has added packages and configuration that makes it what it is
<Owner> ok
<ScottL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<ScottL> if you can install ubuntu then you can 'upgrade' to ubuntu studio using the link above, Owner
<zus> wondering if there is an "After Effects" like program for linux? or something to make movies in with composite shots and so on.
<holstein> hey zus :)
<holstein> im finding http://www.cinefx.org/
<holstein> looks like a newer version of jahshaka
<zus> holstein,  hey there )
<holstein> im reading at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666677
<zus> never heard of jashaka
<holstein> and other places
<holstein> i got no hands on experience though
<zus> this should get me going,..i kinda dont know what im actually looking for but the video metioned after effects...
<holstein> zus: ask [lsd]
<holstein> that guy knows a lot
 * zus looks twoard the other channel and raises an eye
<zus> everytime i go in there  i get a youtube link and end up laughing till i cry
<holstein> lol
 * holstein is on the way out
 * holstein is tired
 * holstein must sleep
<holstein> laterx
<zus> yeah b4 you go then?
<zus> click this link and save the vidoe for tomorrow? http://www.youtube.com/user/jokesayers#p/search/0/yRCPFjpsGI4
<holstein> sure
<holstein> zus: thats your site right?
<holstein> or your friends?
<zus> let me know what ya thought. rest easy man... my brothers
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i'll subscribe :)
<zus> some times i film and help with editing, hence the hunt for  sooftware )
<zus> t/y
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i'll poke around there more tomorrow
<holstein> thanks :)
<holstein> GN
<zus> holstein,  night
<lor> hi
<lor> anyone reading?
<jussi> no
<jussi> :P
<lor> jussi,
<lor> do you know if ubuntu studio supports low latency USB audio cards?
<jussi> yes
<jussi> depending on which one
<lor> it's a ESI UGM96
<jussi> lor: is it supported by ubuntu?
<jussi> it appears to be supported
<lor> ok, let me install and check if everything works
<lor> thanks for now
<lor> jussi: it's working great for now :)
<jussi> lor: fantastic!
<lor> I was bored of working with cracked tools and poor reliability :P
<stormblast> good afternoon friends
<lor> 2.67 ms latency here
<lor> less than Windows :O
<Jancsy> hello, anyone around here to help me a bit please?
<Faissal> hi
<Jancsy> I need a timeline based mixing software for ubuntu, something like mixmeister or Ableton on windows.
<Faissal> .... did you try ardour ?
<Jancsy> that's what they recommended on #ubuntu :)
<Jancsy> not yet.
<Jancsy> anything similar to that?
<Jancsy> hold on, let me show you what I need :)
<Jancsy> http://86.106.189.97:9191/Untitled.jpg
<Jancsy> something like this, just for ubuntu
<coz_> Jancsy,   ardour would do that but let me google a few replacements for mixmeister
<Faissal> wont audacity help in your case ?
<Jancsy> sure :)
<Jancsy> no way. :/
<Jancsy> audacity is weak for beatmixing
<coz_> Jancsy,  so you want more of a DJ mixing software??
<Jancsy> yep.
<Jancsy> i've tried Mixxx for realtime mixing, still.. that's weak too :/
<Jancsy> i wonder if this mixmeister would work with wine. :-?
<coz_> Jancsy,   http://www.ultramixer.com/    I think there is a free version of this
<coz_> Jancsy,     http://www.linuxinet.com/free-linux-software/ultramix-dj-software-powerful-cross-platform-option.html
<Jancsy> thanks!
<Jancsy> ugh
<Jancsy> but
<Jancsy> this one is for windows & mac only
<Jancsy> :/
<coz_> which??
<Jancsy> the first one
<coz_> Jancsy,    http://www.ultramixer.com/download.html
<Jancsy> ah, great.
<holstein> also http://www.renoise.com/
<Jancsy> renoise is a bit weird for me.
<Jancsy> i'll try that ultramixer with my dj console.
<Jancsy> thanks a lot guys! :)
<Jancsy> much appreciated.
<coz_> Jancsy,  no problem ...have fun experimenting :)
<Jancsy> thanks \o/
<Jancsy> i love this network, those guys on undernet does nothing
<Jancsy> bleh
<Jancsy> :P
<Jancsy> thanks again, cheers! :)
 * Jancsy waves. `\o
<coz_> okie dokie
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-20
<zus> will ubuntu studios play well with ableton live formats? im able to download and remix a song, i can download the multi tracks but the files are RAW, GarageBand and Ableton Live.
<zus> do i have to download blender each time there is a major release? or will it update on its own with ubuntustudios?
<zus> i got 2.49B should i get 2.5alpha yet?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> good question
<holstein> zus: how 'into' blender are you?
<holstein> if your the casual blender user
<holstein> the updates from the repos will probably be cool
<holstein> im sure theres a PPA you can add that will give you more current builds
<zus> casual for now still learning it
<holstein> the versions usually get locked down
<holstein> the latest stable or whatever
<holstein> and thats what you get
<holstein> unless something gets backported
<holstein> i dought blender will get backported
<zus>  but then when the os updates it isnt going to upddate blender though i'd have to go out and update it as an individual item?
<holstein> you'll get updates
<holstein> just probably not a new version of blender
<holstein> depends really
<zus>  got ya.
<holstein> ardrou for example
<holstein> i forget the version that is in ubuntu
<holstein> but, thats the version lucid gets
<holstein> unless you add a PPA
<holstein> or move up to maverick
<holstein> or build, or get a deb or whatever
<zus> i just went through a tutorial and it was a bit older  thought i'd ask
<holstein> i think especially for the LTS releases
<zus> about the updates.
<holstein> they (ubuntu) want the most stable versions
<holstein> and just keep it that way
<holstein> hardy had an old version of firefox
<holstein> but i think it was intrepid? that shipped with a beta version of firefox
<holstein> so it would have that most current version
<zus> so if i have blender 2.49b and version 2.49 is stable  i should  move up but not to 2.5
<holstein> zus: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bleedingedge/+archive/ppa
<holstein> se
<holstein> e
<holstein> this is 'bleeding edge' so to speak
<holstein> and its a few ticks behind
<holstein> 2.45
<holstein> i would say, unless there is something you need
<holstein> just stick with the one that is in the repos
<zus> thanks
<zus> this is a crazy program
<holstein> looks like
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1184942
<holstein> there are .debs for 2.49 at the blender site
<holstein> but, as they say in the biz... if it aint broke :)
<holstein> yeah, i fired it up a few times
<holstein> i maverick, i checked out blender with my wacom tablet that i dont know how to use
<holstein> i think everything worked
<holstein> all the buttons did something anyways
<holstein> in maverick*
<zus> holstein,  yeah i kinda dont want to stray too far ahead of the LTS. in a way i spent  6 months getting used to ubuntu and now i have a decent idea but im not ready to get on with jumping evey 6 months...
<zus> that said i have yet to give mint a decent shot,  though, i think on my mint machine i might bounce here and there with
<crackityjones> Anybody here interested in Reborn (A Linux Rebirth clone)??
<holstein> crackityjones: interesting
<holstein> did you build it?
<crackityjones> yes
<crackityjones> it wasn't a difficult compile
<holstein> crackityjones: check out #opensourcemusicians
<crackityjones> i had to install some Jaunty gtk debs and that was it.
<holstein> they might feature it on the podshow they do
<crackityjones> do you know of the legal issues?
<crackityjones> i didn't make the software, someone else did a few years ago.
<holstein> OIC
<crackityjones> i just managed somehow to find it and build it.
<holstein> gotta talk to the dev
<holstein> is it opensource?
<crackityjones> yes it is. but propellerhead, the company that owns rebirth, threatened a lawsuit so they took it offline.
<crackityjones> they said the GUI was a copyright infringement.
<crackityjones> i didn't realize you could copyright a GUI. i don't think you can, can you?
<zus> no wonder my rebirt didnt work
<holstein> who knows
<zus> propellor head is  the reason guys  lol
<zus> crackityjones,  i caught up with the conversation  lol
<zus> crackityjones,  i was asking about  rebirth a few days ago actually
<crackityjones> it's http://www.ossh.com/reborn in the wayback machine on internet archive. i couldn't believe it gave me the file.
<crackityjones> it works great. i have to compare it to the real thing, but it looks identical. which might explain the lawsuit.
<zus> i am not good with compilng.
<crackityjones> ah. it has to be compiled.
<crackityjones> well, just wanted to share that it is actually still out in internetland. if anybody's interested.
<zus> in fact i switched torrent clients because i had to compile the newest version, BUT i have worked with reason and propellerhead  progrmas this is interesting to have  read
<zus> i got a 404 - not found from the link
<crackityjones> hmm cos i got it. i forget what avenue i took to get to the sourcecode, but it was on that assh.com site.
<crackityjones> ossh.com
<crackityjones> it's got an install script. sh install.sh is pretty much all i had to do besides round up some libraries
<crackityjones> well gotta go. later.
<zus> will the ubuntu studio items work in mint, i get  the "mint is not a supported..." answer but gnome is not working out for me.
<zus> think i will go back to kubuntu- kinda regretting going gnome again.
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-21
<tim_> I installed ubuntustudio 10.04 but it would not recognize my wireless connection so would not connect to the internet
<holstein> hey tim_
<tim_> I installed ubuntustudio, but it would not recognize my wireless...
<holstein> tim_: i think you just need to install the normal network manager
<holstein> tim_: can you get online with your wired device?
<holstein> to install it?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install nm-applet should do it
<holstein> if not, you can find it on the installation DVD
<tim_> I did not try, I will have to reboot later and give it a try, but I was surprised at how different it was, no software center
<holstein> yeah, no software center, and no net applet
<holstein> the theme is slick though
<holstein> tim_: if you prefer
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you can install the plain old lucid and install the studio packages you want
<holstein> tim_: you can also install the software center i bet
<holstein> i havnet tried
<tim_> when I was installing it, it would not detect the network for some reason.  maybe because it was wireless
<holstein> i would just search synaptic for it
<holstein> tim_: i think thats safe to assume
<holstein> these issues are being discussed
<holstein> but i dont think any major changes will happen til maverick or so
 * holstein gotta run
<tim_> ok, I'll see, I just thought maybe things would work better in ubuntustudio
<tim_> thanks for the help
<holstein> but feel free to come back when your in front of your box
<holstein> tim_: are you doing audio?
<holstein> interested in audio?
<holstein> if so, check out #opensourcemusicians
<tim_> I do some audio, working with anything involved in making DVD's
<holstein> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> tim_: AH
<holstein> there are some folks that do that here
<holstein> i pretty much only do audio myself
<holstein> anyways... BBL
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-22
<tuizim> if i have a norma installation, and download the rt kernel would i be able to use jack rt?
<tuizim> or i have to do some magic coding tricks to tune the distro?
<tuizim> dont wanna take everything off and put ubuntustudio from scratch..
<holstein> hey tuizim
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just install linux-rt however you install things
<holstein> then check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> and decide how you want to deal with booting your RT kernel
<tuizim> hm
<holstein> you can run uname -a in a terminal to make sure you are running the RT kernel
<holstein> then check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> for how to install the metapackages if you want them
<tuizim> for instance, can i just choose on synaptic ubunstudio audio and rt kernel?
<tuizim> ubuntustudio meta
<tuizim> and voilá ?
<tuizim> thats awesome :)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> tuizim: you might want to just search ubuntustudio
<holstein> in synaptic or watever
<holstein> and read about the meta packages
<holstein> and decide what you want
<holstein> tuizim: and try the generic kernel
<holstein> and get the RT one if needed
<tuizim> i dont wanna ubuntustudio skin changes
<tuizim> just the audio part
<tuizim> ill do audio editing mostly, kinda in the mood to try the rt stuff again
<holstein> you want sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins linux-rt
<holstein> tuizim: you dont need the RT kernel to try the software
<holstein> you might just want lower latency at some point
<holstein> tuizim: are you planning on using it for real-time effects processing?
<holstein> or software synthesis ?
<tuizim> both
<holstein> OK
<holstein> go for it then :)
<tuizim> the studio will have reharshals and recording
<holstein> another good resource is http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<tuizim> whoa! thanks
<holstein> tuizim: you using your internal sound card?
<tuizim> i got an maudio delta 1010
<tuizim> on a dell 4700
<holstein> AH
<tuizim> no video card
<holstein> those work well
<tuizim> shaggy stuff
<holstein> 1010lt?
<tuizim> it was kinda forgotten, im ressurectint this dell
<holstein> or the fancy one with the breakout box?
<tuizim> it had 256 ram, bought 2gb
<tuizim> no, lt
<holstein> you should be fine
<tuizim> and the ugly cables
<holstein> theres a guy
<tuizim> thanks very much for the attention!
<holstein> pipemanmusic
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<tuizim> not much action on this chan lately
<holstein> has a 1010lt
<holstein> says he gets like 1.2ms latency stable
<holstein> something really low like that
<holstein> tuizim: yeah, i usually sit back and answer questions when i can
<tuizim> whoa! with rt kernel i supose
<holstein> this would have been a under karmic or jaunty we were talking about it
<holstein> so yeah, the RT kernel
<holstein> he's on lucid now though
<holstein> and hasnt complained
<tuizim> ill just dive them
<tuizim> iv installed ubuntustudio in it, with the 256 ram
<tuizim> didnt work out wel
<holstein> if your wanting to run a studio on a p3
<holstein> i would look at an old distro
<holstein> dynebolic
<tuizim> its a p4
<holstein> tuizim: you bumped up the ram right?
<tuizim> yeah
<holstein> i got a p4 2.4 with a gig of ram
<holstein> and its running ubuntu studio well
<holstein> i wouldnt call it nimble or elegant
<holstein> but its more than do-able
<tuizim> nice
<tuizim> the one think i got mad was skype and jack
<tuizim> even youtube i got into jack
<tuizim> and didnt found an alternative to use skype as a radio microfone
<tuizim> to people talk live
<holstein> AH
<holstein> tuizim: those guys in that channel had it going
<holstein> the opensourcemusician guys
<holstein> the podcasters
<holstein> one of them is in canada and the other in the mid-west somewhere
<holstein> US
<holstein> and they had skype to JACK
<holstein> they use mumble now
<tuizim> yeah
<tuizim> im im brasil
<tuizim> its quite large, people always very far away on the coletive podcasts
<tuizim> well, its kinda of urgent this, ill get my hands dirty
<tuizim> nice talking to you man!
<holstein> tuizim: good luck :)
<holstein> let us know how it goes
<tuizim> surely
<holstein> [lsd] will tell you about skype to JACK sometime
<holstein> he just got up i think
<holstein> anyways
<tuizim> would be nicer with skype, since people already have it going on theyr pcs
<holstein> it works
<tuizim> easyer for someone we interview or so
<holstein> those guys just wanted mumble so everything would be opensource
<holstein> which is nice
<tuizim> thats an important point for us too
<tuizim> go all the way
<timposey> I have a new install of ustudio, the system will not access the internet wireless or connected by cable, it would not connect during the install even after trying repeatedly
<timposey> why is xchat erasing the first part of everything?!!!
<timposey> I have a new Ustudio install on my laptop and it... (see above)
<holstein> timposey: hey
<holstein> i think i talked to you earlier
<holstein> get that thing plugged in to your router
<timposey> yes, I tried it with the cable and it would not work.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> interesting...
<holstein> timposey: plug the cable in
<holstein> and restart the box
<holstein> just to make sure
<timposey> I did that
<timposey> I installed ubuntu 10.04 side by side on the drive and when I boot from regular ubuntu it works fine
<holstein> timposey: gotcha
<holstein> but you have the network cable plugged in
<holstein> and restared the box
<holstein> and no-go?
<timposey> yes and no-go
<holstein> well, its on the DVD too
<holstein> the nm-applet
<holstein> you can tell synaptic to use the DVD as a repo
<holstein> and install it from there
<holstein> im 90% sure thats what you need
<holstein> 99%
<timposey> I have the ISO installed on my usb memory
<holstein> you should be able to point synaptic to it
<timposey> how would I go about just getting that without reinstalling everything?
<holstein> just open synaptic
<holstein> system - administration - synaptic package manager
<holstein> go to settings - repositories
<holstein> go to the 'other software' tab
<timposey> and whay synaptic would I be looking for
<holstein> and go to 'add cd-rom'
<timposey> ok
<holstein> but im pretty sure you need the acutal DVD
<holstein> for this to work auto-magically
<holstein> we'll see
<timposey> If it will work without the cd or dvd, I don't see how to do it.
<holstein> do you have the DVD?
<timposey> no, I will have to burn one.
<holstein> thats what we will call 'the easy way' ;)
<holstein> you can poke around though
<holstein> and find the .deb somewhere in that iso image
<holstein> you'll need dependancies though
<timposey> what package will I be looking for?
<holstein> nm-applet
<holstein> i would burn the ISO to disc though
<holstein> or just wipe that install
<holstein> and install what you want from ubuntustudio into the other install
<holstein> we can call that 'plan B'
<timposey> I have tried that in the past, but it just did not work that well, I was hoping by doing the full install that it would work better.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> do you need internet then?
<holstein> in that install?
<holstein> if its a studio install
<timposey> I can already see this is going to be a huge learning curve I was using ulead video studio on windows and final cut on mac.  It would be nice to have it so that I could download the photos and video that I have online right now.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you need it
<holstein> yeah, burn that iso
<holstein> and go through the above steps
<holstein> with synaptic
<timposey> I will burn the dvd and give it a try and see what happens.   thanks for the help.
<holstein> when you ad the CD as a repo
<holstein> you'll be promted to 'reload'
<holstein> you'll want to do that
<holstein> then search for nm-applet
<holstein> that and some other things should install
<holstein> and hopefully after restaring
<holstein> restarting*
<holstein> it will just automagically work like the other install
<holstein> if not
<holstein> timposey: come find me :)
<holstein> or someone in here
<timposey> thanks, just glad someone is here...
<holstein> im always logged in here
<holstein> i just might be out
<holstein> good luck :)
<timposey> holstein you still there?
<holstein> timposey: yo
<timposey> I burned the dvd put it in the drive tried to access it but it says failed to mount the cd-rom
<timposey> which is actually a dvd
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> bad disc?
<timposey> but it is mounted in places
<holstein> timposey: just try in synaptic
<holstein> and see if it'll mount that way
<holstein> if not
<holstein> we'll have to try something different
<holstein> timposey: bb... phone
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> missed em
<timposey> I burned a cd with just ubuntu 10.04 and I found a package called network-manager-gnome that was not installed
<holstein> timposey: OH
<holstein> tuizim split
<holstein> i got confused
<timposey> could that be it?
<holstein> timposey: that should do it
<holstein> all that stuff should be on that ISO as well
<holstein> good idea :)
<timposey> now I
<holstein> timposey: did you find nm-applet?
<timposey> 'm comfused.. it now pops up with a window that says insert the disk for ubuntu studio into /media/apt/
<holstein> i think network-manager-gnome is the one that you want
<holstein> maybe its been renamed
<holstein> timposey: in synaptic
<timposey> why would it say /apt/
<timposey> yes
<holstein> uncheck the box beside that repo
<holstein> the one that enabled the CD as a repo
<holstein> timposey: the /apt is going to be becuase apt is using it as a repo
<holstein> timposey: uncheck that box *after* you get network-manager-gnome and its dependancies installed
<timposey> that is the thing, it will not let me install it.
<timposey> when I uncheck the box then it is not showing as available for install
<holstein> OH
<holstein> timposey: yeah
<holstein> so re-check that box
<holstein> then tell me what error you get
<holstein> when trying to install network-manager-gnome
<holstein> timposey: be sure to hit the 'reload' button
<holstein> timposey: whats it look like?
<holstein> i would go to the 'other software' tab
<holstein> and get rid of the repo you added
<holstein> i bet you added the studio DVD
<holstein> get rid of that one and whatever else you added
<holstein> and start over
<timposey> when I do that it says error scanning the  cd  E: failed to mount the cd-rom
<holstein> leave the ones that are 'archive.connonical' alone
<holstein> canonical*
<timposey> I have not touched them
<holstein> so
<holstein> take the CD out of the drive
<holstein> in the 'other software tab' you should have only 2 things there right?
<timposey> correct
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so put the CD in
<timposey> ok
<holstein> then try that 'add CD-rom' button again
<holstein> no-go?
<timposey> it just asks again to put the cd in
<holstein> under the 'ubuntu software' tab
<timposey> then the error scanning the cd message
<holstein> theres an option at the bottom
<timposey> yes
<holstein> 'installable from CDrom/DVD
<holstein> try enabling that with the checkbox
<holstein> and see if you have any joy
<holstein> i really need to do this sometime
<holstein> test it
<holstein> so i know how to do it
<holstein> and strip out the .debs for others to DL
<holstein> this comes up a lot
<holstein> but usually, theres some other way of getting online
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> timposey: whats it look like?
<timposey> that is when I see that the package is not installed
<holstein> yeah
<timposey> but when I hit apply it looks in /media/apt
<holstein> but its there right?
<holstein> and doesnt get it?
<timposey> yes
<holstein> dammit
<timposey> it is not looking at the media/cd-dvd rom drive.
<holstein> timposey: OK
<holstein> go back to reposiories
<holstein> and uncheck that box
<timposey> I'm going to give up tonight, I may try a full reinstall tomorrow.
<holstein> get the CD out
<holstein> timposey: if you got one sec
<timposey> ok
<holstein> are you still hardwired?
<holstein> to the net?
<timposey> yes
<holstein> hey ScottL
<holstein> you got a minute?
<holstein> timposey: sorry
<holstein> i got nothin
<holstein> i thought i had an install around here that was network manager free
<holstein> but i dont
<holstein> timposey: i'll know more about it next time i see you
<timposey> ok
<timposey> thanks for your time
<ScottL> hi holstein
<holstein> OH
<holstein> timposey is having a hell of a time ScottL
<holstein> installing the gnome network manager
<holstein> from the DVD
<holstein> and ive never had to do it
<holstein> any suggestions?
<ScottL> eh, i've never actually done it either, but yeah i've got one
<holstein> timposey doesnt have internet on the box
<ScottL> you can always navigate to .../pool/g/gnome-network-manager and double click on the .deb package
<holstein> timposey: can you get that DVD to mount?
<holstein> and try that real quick?
 * holstein makes note of that location :)
<timposey> yes but under pool, I don't have g
<holstein> timposey: is that the ubuntustudio iso?
<timposey> yes
<ScottL> maybe under n then for network
<ScottL> oh, yeah i belive it's under n
<timposey> ubuntu-Studio 10.04 LTS amd64
<ScottL> i remember finding network-manager, network-applet and network-admin all in the same directory
<holstein> /pool/main/g ...
<timposey> all I have are main multiverse restricted and universe
<ScottL> oh, yeah and main
<ScottL> sorry, i'm really tired and probably not thinking straight
<holstein> im in the maverick iso
<holstein> that should be similar though
<timposey> ok found it
<holstein> sweet :)
<ScottL> outstanding...you can copy the .deb file to your desktop and double click it...that's probably the best way i think
<timposey> I found gnome-nettool
<timposey> network manager is not there
<ScottL> try under N
<timposey> under n network manager
<holstein> yeah
<timposey> saying dependency is not met, looks like I might have to do some searching
<holstein> and network manager applet too
<holstein> timposey: all the dependancies will be in that main directory though
<holstein> *should*
<timposey> thanks, I found it
<ScottL> good deal :)
<timposey> or you all found it, I just followed instructions and not too well.. lol
 * ScottL is going to bed
<holstein> thanks ScottL :)
<holstein> GN
<rumbert> Is there some way to set an ICM profile for all X Windows applications?  for all GTK applications?  I have discovered an ICM profile for my monitor.  How can I see what settings I need to set my monitor to for it to match the profile?
<astraljava> rumbert: From various posts Google revealed me, xcalib seems to be an option. Have you tried that?
<rumbert> no
 * rumbert looks
<astraljava> rumbert: Oh, and definitely check dispwin (search for Argyll CMS)
<astraljava> rumbert: You can check further from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-636874.html, jcornuz's email has a lot of links.
<rumbert> got it
<kasbah85> is my fresh ubuntustudio install only supposed to boot up into xterm?
<holstein> kasbah85: *shouldnt*
<holstein> kasbah85: did you try a lucid live CD on the hardware before installing?
<kasbah85> lucid is installed on another parition actually
<kasbah85> works fine
<kasbah85> gnome seems to be installed
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> kasbah85: maybe you have a bad disc?
<holstein> you can just remove that install
<kasbah85> i checksummed the iso
<holstein> and install what packages from ubuntustudio you want in your other install
<kasbah85> but i used unetbootin to do a usb instalation
<kasbah85> maybe that was the problem
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah
<kasbah85> its probably not tested for
<holstein> there are special steps to install the alternate CD's from USB
<kasbah85> yeah, i just wanted to try it first before i mess with my existing ubuntu
<kasbah85> i found one special step to mount the "cdrom"
<kasbah85> the rest seemed to work fine until the install finished and it only logged me into an xterm
<holstein> youve tried logging in and starting X?
<kasbah85> i just tried "xinit". but that was probably the wrong way.
<kasbah85> "start gdm"?
<kasbah85> X does start... but only with xterm--the mouse works
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> let me think about that then
<kasbah85> i think i will just burn a DVD
<holstein> and maybe someone will come along
<kasbah85> just to be clear: X starts on its  own upon login only with xterm
<kasbah85> went to a new terminal. stopped gdm and restarted. had the same effect
<holstein> and when you get it runing
<holstein> it seems normal?
<kasbah85> when i get what running?
<holstein> X
<kasbah85> the mouse works, but there is nothing else, just an embedded xterm
<kasbah85> like the thing for testing X
<holstein> strange
<kasbah85> i will reformat and try again from USB since i don't have a DVD right  now
<holstein> kasbah85: you want to just add the packages to your other install?
<holstein> you dont really need to dual boot ubuntu and ubuntustudio
<holstein> unless you just want to
<kasbah85> no I don't want to do that just yet
<kasbah85> i wanted to test it first
<holstein> you dont have to add everything
<holstein> its just several metapackages really
<kasbah85> i was hoping it would set up my 0404 correctly and jack etc
<kasbah85> i could just set those things up myself i guess
<holstein> yeah
<kasbah85> emu-0404 soundcard that is
<holstein> its not going to do anthing 'magical'
<kasbah85> AWWWW...
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i usually just get the audio stuff
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> maybe linux-rt too
<holstein> a link for later :) http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<kasbah85> ok danke
<holstein> kasbah85: 404 USB or PCI?
<holstein> if you got the PCI one, you should be good to go
<holstein> getting JACK running the first time is tricky
<kasbah85> PCI .. yeah i had it working a while back.. got lucky with the firmware too
<kasbah85> yeah to be honest it was quite easy to set up
<kasbah85> i was kind of hoping that i would see something in ubuntustudio to use the effects etc that the card provides
<holstein> maybe the mixer
<holstein> i thought it used the one that the delta 1010lt uses
<kasbah85> maybe, i don't know
<holstein> STILL, that package would be in the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage
<kasbah85> ok cool
<holstein> if you want to dual boot something
<holstein> check out http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> its kubuntu like
<holstein> lots of changes though
<holstein> KDE too, if you can handle that
 * holstein is not running KXstudio
<holstein> but i have a test install
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-23
<k4z> Hello all, I've just install the last ubuntu studio, and I have a problem with my soundcard, a fast track
<k4z> No problems whith the output, xrun, but with the recording of my guitar. When I play, there is an horrible "crunch", and the input not always work when I start jack. Notice that all works with an arch linux m.a.o oriented
<k4z> Could you help me?
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-24
<crimzon> Hi Everyone! I could use some help if anyone is up for a JACK/Audio issue?
<holstein> crimzon: hey
<holstein> whats up?
<crimzon> hi
<crimzon> well, jack is failing to start
<holstein> has it ever started?
<crimzon> No, new build. Ubuntu Studio 10.04  AMD SB 850 Ati Chipset
<holstein> OK
<holstein> internal card?
<crimzon> ya
<holstein> RT kernel?
<crimzon> it says preempt, is that the same thing?
<holstein> run uname -a in a terminal just to make sure
<holstein> crimzon: not to JACK
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> crimzon: run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and go into the 'setup'
<holstein> and uncheck the 'realtime' check box
<holstein> and see if it starts as su
<holstein> crimzon: check the latency down in the right corner too
<holstein> an dmake sure its nothing ridiculous
<holstein> 20ms or more should be safe
<crimzon> Hmmm. I don't see setup in the qjackctl
<holstein> let me get a screenshot link
<holstein> so we know we're talking about the same thing
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> crimzon: check that out ^^
<holstein> the first screenshot
<holstein> click on 'setup'
<holstein> thats what you should see when you run sudo qjackctl
<crimzon> lol, I'm sorry. I found it. Wow. I've been staring at this stuff too long.
<holstein> crimzon: i totally understand
<holstein> im doing the same thing
<holstein> setting up a new install on a better box i had donated to me
<holstein> after a while, it just all looks the same ;)
<holstein> ANYHOW, whats the latency reading down in the lower right?
<crimzon> Man, I can't get win7 to dual boot for the life of me. But that's another issue. Trying to use MDADM for a software raid5, but windows just can't let it do, keeps nuking MBRs on all disks... it's odd.
<crimzon> whatever, 69ms latency
<holstein> cool
<holstein> that'll be fine for testing purposes
<holstein> uncheck that 'realtime box'
<crimzon> What should I be able to get that down to?
<holstein> save
<crimzon> ya, unchecked
<holstein> and try starting it
<holstein> crimzon: with an internal card
<holstein> and preemtive kernel
<holstein> and no RT set here
<holstein> i would think under 30
<holstein> maybe under 20 ?
<holstein> depends really
<holstein> crimzon: you can try getting the RT kernel and checking this box
<crimzon> I have a PCI Audigy 2, and I could maybe compile an RT for my system. I'd like to get it under 10 for recording purposes later.
<holstein> you might be able to get close to 10
<crimzon> not installed mind you
<holstein> does is start as root?
<holstein> and not complain?
<crimzon> Seems to be putting along, message readout is all XRUN callback 26-27
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, lost of things can cause that
<holstein> might want to look at your IRQ's
<holstein> later
<holstein> ANYWAY
<holstein> hit the stop button
<holstein> and close Qjack
<holstein> and open it back up as normal user
<holstein> double check the settings, and see if it starts and acts similar
<crimzon> looks happy. same output
<holstein> crimzon: COOL
<holstein> so your up and running
<holstein> need to trouble shoot those xruns
<crimzon> So I might have sound now? YEA!!!!
<holstein> first place i look is cat /proc/interrupts
<crimzon> Ok, where should i read about that?
<crimzon> k
<holstein>  21:   31880039   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb3, sata_via
<holstein> thats a line from mine
<holstein> you want your sound card off by itself idealy
<holstein> ideally*
<holstein> sometimes you can set this in the bios, sometimes not
<holstein> crimzon: also, just relaxing the JACK settins
<holstein> increasing frames/period and periods/buffer
<holstein> crimzon: hell
<holstein> getting the RT kernel and checking that box can help too
<crimzon> ;-p
<holstein> you might want to try that first
<holstein> thats easy enough
<crimzon> 16:      52020         18        396        756   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicans too
<holstein> if you need more tweaking advice
<holstein> crimzon: thats probably OK
<crimzon> 19:          0          0         33         55   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel
<holstein> not bad having 2
<holstein> you could look in your bios next reboot
<crimzon> one is for the HDMI built in
<holstein> and see if you can get the sound off on its own
<crimzon> make sure audio has it's own IRQ?
<crimzon> k
<holstein> but that looks acceptable
<crimzon> I could try this Soundblaster, see if it performs better. I keep getting a random popping sound in my left or right speaker.
<holstein> yeah, im not a fan of the creative gear personally
<holstein> but, its worth a try
<crimzon> Thank you so much for your help
<holstein> anytime :)
<holstein> good luck
<crimzon> I can't believe it was that simple!!!
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> for dual booting
<holstein> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> check that bootloader out
<holstein> AFAIK you dont have to install it to use it
<crimzon> :-[
<osmodivs> Does Ubuntu studio comes with YafaRay?
<osmodivs> Does Ubuntu studio comes with YafaRay?'
<osmodivs> Or some other renderer for Blender?
<osmodivs> I am downloading the "alternate" version, whatever that means
<osmodivs> 1 hour to go
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-25
<Pablo> osmodivs: I am not sure if it is installed by the ubuntustudio installer, by it is in the repos, so installing it is a breeze.
<Pablo> ... *but it is in the repos...
<hormiga> somebody speaks spanish here?
<hormiga> Anyway...
<hormiga> Can somebody help  me setup my internet?
<hormiga> does not detected like Ubuntu does
<hormiga> In the help tab, there are some instructions, but they do not match what i see
<hormiga> must be an old tut
<hormiga> hello?
<hormiga> why does UbuntuStudio does not detect the Wifi automatically?
<hormiga> can someone help me setup my internet?
<hormiga> hm
<hormiga> thx for the help
<hormiga> allright, i am back
<hormiga> HELLO?!
<ScottL> can anyone help test this fix so we can get a package backported to fix a bug in Lucid?
<ScottL> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qjackctl/+bug/607914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607914 in qjackctl (Ubuntu) "Backport qjackctl 0.3.6-1 from Maverick" [Undecided,New]
<ScottL> good instructions included in the bug report for testing
<srainsdon> hello all, i am trying to install ubuntu studio from a usb but the system keeps asking for my dvd drive this comp does not have one any suggestions on what to do now
<holstein> ScottL: i'll have time to get on that tomorrow
<ScottL> thanks holstein
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-19
<JeThroHD> hei, can someone help me, I just instald UbuntuStudio and I want jack to work whit a usb sound plugg, I get sound for it in the pulse audio controller for recording
<JeThroHD> but can't get it to run whit jack
<JeThroHD> I'm sorry if this is the rong place to ask, but a nuge in the right deriction would be good
<JeThroHD> *wrong
<JeThroHD> Konig USB 5.1 3D Virtual Sound Controller is the name of it, but I don't think support is the problem, because I can see it in jack
<jussi> JeThroHD: I dont know the answer, but do stick around,  there are several us tz based people who are good with stuff like that.
<JeThroHD> thnx mon, be right back
<AutoStatic> Hello JeThroHD
<AutoStatic> I've got some USB soundplugs lying around here
<AutoStatic> They work with JACK so
<JeThroHD> mhmm... so you use the jack setup and change the input device to the useb thing right?
<AutoStatic> Yes
<AutoStatic> What's the output of cat /proc/asound/cards in a terminal?
<JeThroHD> mhmm.... you meen to open jack by the terminal and then look at the outread or do you mean meesege screen in jack?
<JeThro_HD> sorry dropt out a bit
<AutoStatic> He he, np
<AutoStatic> No, just open a terminal and type cat /proc/asound/cards
<AutoStatic> And then paste the output here
<JeThro_HD>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe024000 irq 23  1 [Set            ]: USB-Audio - USB Headphone Set                       USB Headphone Set at usb-0000:00:0b.0-8, full speed
<JeThro_HD> sorry that was a bit mesy
<JeThro_HD> this is the error meg form jack:
<AutoStatic> No it's ok, thanks!
<AutoStatic> Ah, so your USB thingy is called 'Set'
<AutoStatic> In QjackCtl you can enter this manually in the 'Interfaces' field of the Set up window
<JeThro_HD> think so, do you mean the brand?
<AutoStatic> like this hw:Set
<JeThro_HD> ok thnx
<AutoStatic> No it's the name the system gives to this soundcard
<AutoStatic> Does it work?
<JeThro_HD> I think it's working, but I still can't get any sound to my headphones
<JeThro_HD> 13:13:42.980 XRUN callback (9) is the messege from jack
<AutoStatic> Headphones are connected to the USB card?
<AutoStatic> Ah, xruns
<AutoStatic> What number of periods/buffer are you using?
<AutoStatic> And frames/period?
<JeThro_HD> 3
<JeThro_HD> I just let it all be defult
<AutoStatic> 3 is good
<AutoStatic> for USB
<AutoStatic> (2=onboard, 3=USB/FireWire)
<JeThro_HD> where do I setup this?
<AutoStatic> Also in QjackCtl, the Setup window
<AutoStatic> Try starting with a higher frames/period setting (like 1024) and try to get as low as possible without getting any xruns
<JeThro_HD> still can't find the onbord or usb/firewire setting, sorry
<JeThro_HD> its alredy sett to 1024, sould i go lower?
<AutoStatic> the onboard or usb setting => periods/buffer
<AutoStatic> 2 periods/buffer=onboard, 3 periods/buffer = USB/FireWire
<AutoStatic> If you're getting xruns with a frames setting of 1024 there is something going wrong
<AutoStatic> I have a similar USB sound device here, a C-Media one, and that runs just fine
<JeThro_HD> any Idea how to truble shot this??
<JeThro_HD> is it beacuse of the alsa driver?
<AutoStatic> Which Ubuntu Studio version are you using?
<AutoStatic> Which version of Jack?
<JeThro_HD> natty and kernel 2.6.38-10-generic
<JeThro_HD> is that a real time kernel ?
<JeThro_HD> The xrun is bad on defult settings also, would it help if I took a screenshot of the setup?
<AutoStatic> Yeah, that might help
<AutoStatic> 2.6.38 is not a realtime kernel, but you don't need one
<JeThro_HD> ok, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11295547/Pictures/screenShot.png
<JeThro_HD> thnx for the effort
<AutoStatic> JeThro_HD: those are all default settings
<AutoStatic> And thanks
<AutoStatic> Try setting sample rate to 48000 and Periods/Buffer to 3
<JeThro_HD> k
<AutoStatic> In the interface field enter manually 'hw:Set' without the single quotes
<JeThro_HD> still get the "14:33:16.300 XRUN callback (3)"
<AutoStatic> Does it look a bit like this? http://linux.autostatic.com/temp/qjackctl-konig.png
<JeThro_HD> timeout where difrent and frame/priod, but after I changed that it still gives me xruns callbacks
<AutoStatic> And what might help is to disable CPU frequency scaling
<AutoStatic> What kind of CPU do you have?
<JeThro_HD> amd athlone duel core 4200+
<AutoStatic> Then it might help to add two panel applets to your gnome bar
<AutoStatic> Right click - Add to panel - CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor
<AutoStatic> Do that two times, one for each core
<JeThro_HD> ok
<AutoStatic> In the preferences for the applet set one applet to monitor CPU 0 and the other to monitor CPU 1
<JeThro_HD> k done
<AutoStatic> And then set both CPU's to Performance and make sure they don't scale or use the Ondemand setting
<JeThro_HD> both on prefomence?
<AutoStatic> Yup
<JeThro_HD> done, that stopes the scaling?
<AutoStatic> Yes, jackd can have issues with scaling
<JeThro_HD> let me try a restart,  be back in 2 sec
<AutoStatic> Ok
<JeThroHD> right still callbacks but the error msg is different
<JeThroHD> **** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.019 msecs
<JeThroHD> JackPosixMutex::Unlock res = 1
<JeThroHD> 14:49:25.026 XRUN callback (1).
<AutoStatic> What does jackd --version in a terminal output?
<JeThroHD> this repits
<JeThroHD> mhmm  I only have qjackctl installed and when i typed jack it sayd it was'nt installed
<JeThroHD> dose that meen anything
<JeThroHD> ?
<AutoStatic> jackd --version
<JeThroHD> did'nt say
<JeThroHD> how do i start it up so it says? sudo first?
<AutoStatic> and aptitude show jackd?
<AutoStatic> No QjackCtl starts jackd for you
<AutoStatic> aptitude show jackd | grep Version
<JeThroHD> version 5 (is that right?) sounds wiard
<AutoStatic> No that's ok
<AutoStatic> If you press Start in QjackCtl you can also open the Messages window, the JACK version is mentioned somewhere in there too
<JeThroHD> is it  "jackdmp 1.9.7"
<AutoStatic> Ah, Jack2
<AutoStatic> thanks
<AutoStatic> Try adding '-S' after the jack command in the Server Path field of the QjackCtl Setup window
<JeThroHD> what dos "-S" do?
<AutoStatic> It puts JACK in synchronous mode
<JeThroHD> sil xrun fail
<AutoStatic> Hmm, bummer
<AutoStatic> Then I fear I'm out of options :(
<JeThroHD> I have had a live cd on this commputer before, and jack worked from that, mabe I can cpoy the settings?
<AutoStatic> What kind of live CD?
<JeThroHD> what do you think, is it the new version there is smoething wrong whit or just the setup?
<JeThroHD> it was a guitar live cd based on debian, think it was squeez. it had the realtime kernel though
<AutoStatic> Ah, then I think it is Natty probably
<AutoStatic> I don't use it myself
<AutoStatic> I'm still on Lucid (10.04)
<JeThroHD> mabey, mhmm I would to but I want to use this setup for video edeting too so that's why I wnt whit natty to get the latest whitout commpiling from source
<JeThroHD> cose that is over my head
<AutoStatic> video editing?
<AutoStatic> What are you using for that?
<AutoStatic> And I think it is possible to get an xrun free setup with Natty but it might require some digging
<JeThroHD> mhmm
<AutoStatic> But what are you using for video editing?
<JeThroHD> kden and blender + open shot, weird it's not giving me xruns (i put it back to deffult)
<AutoStatic> Oh, he he
<JeThroHD> what did the -S do?
<AutoStatic> It puts Jack2 into synchronous mode
<AutoStatic> Not sure what that exactly means
<AutoStatic> But it helps in some cases
<AutoStatic> Natty is using an older version of kdenlive btw
<JeThroHD> mhmm...  I know, that's why I got the ppa from the website
<AutoStatic> Ah good :)
<AutoStatic> Less xruns now?
<AutoStatic> Gotta go btw
<JeThroHD> jeep... in defult mood
<JeThroHD> *mode thanx for the help
<AutoStatic> Sure you're using your USB card?
<JeThroHD> no sat it back to defult,  on the usb it gos back to xruns
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-22
<stephenthemartyr> hi i really need some help
<naptastic> Has anyone here tried compiling the new -rt kernel? (3.0.0-rc7-rt1)
<holstein> naptastic: im still using the old one
<stephenthemartyr> i have a dual boot with windows xp/ubuntu studio and there was a graphics crash and i have no idea why and now when i run jackaudio and hydrogen drums it eats my cpu and has x-runs
<holstein> the question is, how it the RT capabilities on the stock 3.0 kernel :)
<stephenthemartyr> even though it was fine before
<holstein> how are the *
<ubuntudude> is their a ubuntu studio wubi?
<holstein> ubuntudude: you can, i would suggest just doing the normal buntu
<holstein> and adding what you want
<holstein> open a package manager and search ubuntustudio, and read about the metapackages, or
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<naptastic> holstein, that's a good question; I've actually been using 2.6.37-bfs since Con patched it, and it performs basically as well as I could ask for...
<holstein> naptastic: thats awesome... im ready for it :)
<naptastic> holstein, yeah, 3.0.0+bfs is gonna be friggin' awesome.
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i would make sure you are booting the same kernel
<stephenthemartyr> what dop you mean
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: the kernel you are booting?
<stephenthemartyr> im a novice,
<stephenthemartyr> no im not booting
<naptastic> holstein, but for my audio stuff, I just compile the whole audio stack myself... (JACK, lv2, ardour...)
<holstein> maybe you updated, and the kernel order got changed
<stephenthemartyr> i dont think haha
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: dont think... make sure... in a terminal run
<holstein> uname -a
<stephenthemartyr> ok sorry
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you did *not* do any upgrades?
<stephenthemartyr> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-33-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 21:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux <holstein>
<holstein> if i were you, i would run system upgrades, and reboot
<holstein> then, i would consider trying an RT kernel, or relaxing the JACK settings
<stephenthemartyr> how do i do thaT?why do i need to reboot what abouit my music i have will i lose it?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: what music?
<holstein> you mean files?
<holstein> you dont lose any files from rebooting
<stephenthemartyr> but jack was working fine before the graphics thing went down
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: im proposing this...
<stephenthemartyr> although only difference i see as far as graphics is the neato screen savers are not working
<holstein> you upgraded the box... you were running an realtime kernel, and you got the latest -generic kernel which got put in front of the -RT one
<stephenthemartyr> yes files,i apologize<holstein>
<holstein> i think whatever graphics crash is irrelavant
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> irrelevant*
<stephenthemartyr> can you explain what i should do?
<holstein> sure...
<holstein> if i were you, i would run the system upgrades
<stephenthemartyr> thanks your very nice
<holstein> then, i would try a realtime kernel
<holstein> OR try relaxing the JACK settings
<stephenthemartyr> and how do i that,yea but i dont understand why it was working perfect last nite and now its not
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: thats the past
<holstein> thats over now
<stephenthemartyr> hahah
<holstein> you nor i have any idea what happened
<holstein> so move on...
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> should be no errors...
<holstein> report if any
<holstein> after that is finished, reboot, and test, then...
<stephenthemartyr> update went normal,upgrade says "ephen@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<stephenthemartyr> isthat good?
<ubuntudude> if their is a Ubuntu Studio Wubi ca I have  link?
<stephenthemartyr> what is a wubi?
<holstein> ubuntudude: i'll look, but strongly consider the other route
<ubuntudude> ok
<stephenthemartyr> <holstein>so i restart my comp?
<holstein> ubuntudude: actually, i dont see one, so thats the deal
<ubuntudude> That stinks......
<holstein> if you want a wubi, you install vanilla, and upgrade
<holstein> ubuntudude: ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> SO, you can just add what you wan
<holstein> want*
<ubuntudude> Link for vannilia please?
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: no need to restart
<stephenthemartyr> how do i reboot as you said
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: no need to reboot
<stephenthemartyr> oh
<stephenthemartyr> um what was the next step?
<holstein> if i were you , i would try a differnt kernel
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: in the terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<stephenthemartyr> that wont mess my computer up right?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: feel free to research any command anyone, including me, asks you to paste in
<holstein> sudo, is to get root privlages
<stephenthemartyr> i thought i read warnings ABOUT  using it
<holstein> apt-get is for package management
<stephenthemartyr> sorry i meant no offense
<holstein> install is just that
<stephenthemartyr> if i was rude i apologize
<holstein> linux-rt is the realtime kernel that *should* give you lowerlatency
<holstein> its not trivial though
<holstein> you dont just install it
<holstein> you need to boot into that kernel
<holstein> after installing it
<stephenthemartyr> how does that happen
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: no worries, im quite serious... dont just copy and paste, google the commands at least
<holstein> you want to know whats going on before running the commands
<stephenthemartyr> your right
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: when you boot the machine, you see grub right?
<holstein> you can choose windows or whatever?
<holstein> several lines for ubuntu and windows right?
<stephenthemartyr> what is the grub?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> the boot loader
<holstein> you should see a black screen where you choose between ubuntu or windows right?
<holstein> anyways... when you install that package
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> that *should* install a realtime kernel which would be the next thing to try
<holstein> when you reboot the box, where you hopefully see a choice between linux and windows, you'll see something about a 2.6.31-11-rt kernel
<holstein> you want to try booting it, and see if the xruns are better, and if anything else is negatively effected
<stephenthemartyr> ok and what was the graphics x crash thing?ever heard of that
<holstein> sure, but i dont have enough information to go on
<holstein> that graphics crash, and the xruns seem unrelated to me
<holstein> i think something else happened, and it just seems that way
<stephenthemartyr> right yes black screen
<stephenthemartyr> its instralling now
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you are up to date with upgrades, which means, you have upgraded recently
<stephenthemartyr> i googled it but i came to a forum where people were talking about stuff i had no iodea what it meant,that happens alot sadsad
<holstein> and that upgrade likely broke something
<holstein> could have broken your graphics, and JACK
<stephenthemartyr> aww crap
<stephenthemartyr> how do i find out if it did
<holstein> i know you did
<holstein> you didnt have any packages to update just then
<holstein> thats means you are up to date, and just upgraded
<stephenthemartyr> when?the update manager earlier came up and i hit install
<holstein> that would do it
<stephenthemartyr> why would the updatemanager let me update and break somin?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its an update
<holstein> they sometimes break things
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> everyone has different hardware
<holstein> this is the same for *any* OS
<stephenthemartyr> so i should reboot into the realtime kernel yea?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i would try that
<stephenthemartyr> will you be here for a bit incase it doesnt work?
<holstein> should be
<stephenthemartyr> and if it did go into "lowgraphics mode
<stephenthemartyr> "can i fix that
<holstein> see, i think you broke a lot with an update
<holstein> what graphics card?
<holstein> nvidia?
<stephenthemartyr> dont know,what copmmand would tell me/
<stephenthemartyr> ?
<holstein> if you have an nvidia proprietary driver, that kernel wont work
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: try in the GUI
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know
<stephenthemartyr> what kind
<holstein> where ever you feel comfortable
<holstein> system information?
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> i would run lspci in terminal...
<stephenthemartyr> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: ah
<stephenthemartyr> so my graphics card is
<holstein> we dont paste that here like that, you use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stephenthemartyr> ...
<holstein> you'll get droped for flooding by the server
<stephenthemartyr> sorry
<holstein> no worries :)
<holstein> thats intel, which is usually well supported
<holstein> and you can try the RT kernel with it
<stephenthemartyr> will it just go back to "normal" graphics?
<holstein> lets do that... and assume all the trouble is with the current kernel version
<stephenthemartyr> haha i know nothing
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you just mentioned that
<holstein> i was not aware that you were in some safe graphics mode
<holstein> it might though
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know if i am or not
<stephenthemartyr> im confused
<holstein> IF the kernel version is the issue, and thats likely
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: just reboot, and see if you see that kernel, and try it
<stephenthemartyr> ok ill go check,thanks sososososososo much!
<holstein> and we
<holstein> 'll go from there
<stephenthemartyr> thank you
<holstein> sure
<stephenthemartyr> i owe yuou bigtime
<holstein> nah... we havnet sorted it out yet
<holstein> BUT we will
<stephenthemartyr> cool ill be back
<stephenthemartyr> thanks
<stephenthemartyr> sadsad
<stephenthemartyr> it said no device mounted when i picked the realtime kernel
<holstein> it?
<holstein> what said what?
<stephenthemartyr> the comp went to a black screen that said that
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: did you see another kernel?
<stephenthemartyr> yes
<holstein> another -generic one
<stephenthemartyr> i picked it
<holstein> OK... and?
<stephenthemartyr> oh i thought i was to pick the rt one
<stephenthemartyr> no?
<holstein> right, but thats not the last one that worked
<holstein> there should be another one in there that you used to use
<holstein> is that what you are in now?
<holstein> uname -a
<stephenthemartyr> no regular one
<stephenthemartyr> \same as before
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so when you reboot, you have windows, the RT kernel, and only the one -generic kernel?
<holstein> no other -generic kernel option?
<stephenthemartyr> there may have been another,i i just thought i was to pick the rt
<stephenthemartyr> so pick the other generic
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: try that real quick
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> you should see the current one you are using
<holstein> and some older one
<holstein> and the -rt one is probably near the bottom of the list
<stephenthemartyr> so the older one i pick?
<holstein> right
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> try that, see if all is well
<stephenthemartyr> thanks
<holstein> ?
<stephenthemartyr> hey man,it looks like there are 2 other generics
<holstein> cool, are you trying one now?
<stephenthemartyr> i think so but same thiong with xruns
<stephenthemartyr>  2.6.32-21-generic
<holstein> how about the graphics?
<holstein> seem better?
<stephenthemartyr> thats not the same right
<stephenthemartyr> no
<holstein> hmmm
<stephenthemartyr> same jackaudio problem
<stephenthemartyr> man its sad cuz ive been having problems for a few weeks,this is actually a new faster computer
<stephenthemartyr> i used to have lucid on an old one and this one worked great
<stephenthemartyr> now
<holstein> this is lucid
<holstein> right?
<stephenthemartyr> should i try the other generic one?
<holstein> thats the lucid kernel
<stephenthemartyr> but not ubuntu studio before i mean
<stephenthemartyr> oh
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> thats lucid ubuntustudio
<holstein> 10.04
<stephenthemartyr> can i unupdate it
<stephenthemartyr> right im saying on my old computer
<stephenthemartyr> any thoughts on next steps?
<holstein> theres a history
<holstein> if you open synatpic pacakge manager
<holstein> go to file - history
<holstein> there you can see what got upgraded last
<holstein> probably something got broken
<holstein> i use 10.04 with KXstudio ppa's added
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<stephenthemartyr> yea i have that as well so i could get the .9.5 version of hydrogen
<stephenthemartyr> yea im there in synaptic
<holstein> hydrogen wont have broken JACK though
<stephenthemartyr> i know the last update was a bunch of studd should i list them?
<holstein> i wont be able to tell
<holstein> you can literally go in and step each one down
<holstein> OR, go for the likely ones
<holstein> if i were you, i would try live CD's and try and pinpoint what the issue is
<stephenthemartyr> what is live cd and how do i do that
<holstein> nevermind
<holstein> choose something within the scope of your comfort level
<stephenthemartyr> you mean reboot the whole thing?
<holstein> if thats reisntalling, do that
<stephenthemartyr> i dont have a comfort level,i want to fix it so i can record
<holstein> if you say lucid worked great, install that
<stephenthemartyr> i like studio better tho
<holstein> KXstudio has a live CD
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<stephenthemartyr> yea but ubuntustudio is different then lucid it serems
<holstein> you would think so
<holstein> but actually, its not
<holstein> lucid is just the release #
<holstein> 10.04 is code named lucid
<stephenthemartyr> id rather not reinstall,if i downgrade the things in synaptic should i go back to the original kernel?
<holstein> ubuntustudio 10.04 = ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> with just a few tweaks here and there, and extra pacakges
<holstein> but the same repositories
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you've already tried kernels
<holstein> so, you can stop with that
<holstein> its going to be a JACK update maybe
<holstein> im not sure... i thought this was a box that had worked well for a long time
<stephenthemartyr> yes but you said i could downgrade the items from my last upgrade
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> i would try running JACK as root for troubleshooting purposes
<holstein> also, try something other than hydrogen
<holstein> try any other JACK application
<holstein> something like ardour
<holstein> ardour has great JACK support
<holstein> H2, not so much...
<stephenthemartyr> ok so i should stay in whatever kerne;l iam in?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: yes
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: has JACK *ever* been stable on this box?
<stephenthemartyr> yesd
<holstein> when? and how?
<holstein> what verion of JACK?
<holstein> these are the questions you'll need to answer
<stephenthemartyr> last night and earlier today
<stephenthemartyr> jack1
<holstein> OK
<stephenthemartyr> it was working fine
<holstein> you can get JACK from that PPA i listed
<holstein> JACK2
<stephenthemartyr> what good will that do?
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: well, it could potentially give you non-broken pacakges
<holstein> assuming thats whats up
<holstein> i dont think you want to move backwards
<stephenthemartyr> oh so which rep. should i add to my software sources?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i would carefully read all of http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> maybe a few times
<holstein> then, if you still dont know, ask me, or the folks in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> OR #kxstudio
<stephenthemartyr> would a hydrogen update with a "fixed 1" break things?
<holstein> i can tell you the ones i use
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: sure
<holstein> where did you get it?
<stephenthemartyr> from my last update
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: if i were you, i would check out how to remove and purge PPA's just in case, and i would try the kxstudio PPA's
<stephenthemartyr> i have their music one
<holstein> i use the main repo and the kernel one
<stephenthemartyr> aahhh the ppa puge thing ,i tried that for like a week and got no where c`uz it made no sense
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: purge?
<stephenthemartyr> im not trying to be difficult
<holstein> what made no sense?
<stephenthemartyr> purge ppa thing
<stephenthemartyr> how to do it
<holstein> what thing?
<stephenthemartyr> purge a ppa
<stephenthemartyr> that
<holstein> http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<stephenthemartyr> i have to download some software called ppa purge right?
<holstein> you should have it
<stephenthemartyr> ok yea thats the site,ill try it from the terminal
<stephenthemartyr> how do i ion synaptic downgrade hydrogen to the last version i had
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you can do that in synaptic
<stephenthemartyr> how
<holstein> open synaptic
<holstein> search for hydrogen
<holstein> you should be able to click on hydrogen and hit control+E
<stephenthemartyr> it only shows .9.4 but it was just upgraded from .9.5.2 to .9.5.3??
<holstein> it?
<stephenthemartyr> where is the old one its not listed
<stephenthemartyr> the version that i had right before the last update
<holstein> you should see a drop down where you can choose to force an older version
<holstein> if control+E doesnt work, you can find 'force' under the 'package' menu
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: alright... im out
<holstein> its going to get quiet
<stephenthemartyr> yea i went there but it had only the two versions,yet my history
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> feel free to try #opensourcemusicians
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> this sucls
<stephenthemartyr> thanks
<stephenthemartyr> have a good one
<holstein> try kxstudio live
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> thanks
<holstein> maybe you would benifit from a more 'out of the box' system
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know what that is
<holstein> like, everything works out of the box
<holstein> you might have tricky hardware though
<stephenthemartyr> where would that be cuz it seems like ubuntu always breaks
<holstein> well, your hardware support breaks*
<holstein> ubuntu is just fine
<holstein> its just broken for you on your hardware
<holstein> and im not sure why
<holstein> anyways... check out #kxstudio and kxstudio live
<stephenthemartyr> hmmmmm
<holstein> we
<holstein> 're not sure you have a graphics problem
<holstein> you had some sort of crash
<holstein> this is an internal sound card, so you should expect stellar performance
<holstein> anyways... im out... we'll get you sorted somehow or other... GN
<stephenthemartyr> yea
<stephenthemartyr> thanks dude
<Jordi_> Can someone help me with a problem with JACK?
<Jordi_> 10:59:31.732 Patchbay deactivated. 10:59:31.738 Statistics reset. 10:59:31.772 ALSA connection change. Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started 10:59:31.779 ALSA connection graph change.
<AutoStatic> Hello Jordi_
<Jordi_> hello
<AutoStatic> Jordi_: that's a default QjackCtl message afaik
<Jordi_> yes i've got a new message now i've connected my usb interface
<Jordi_> but it's so long it's probably hard to read it here so I'm selecting a couple of importet lines
<Jordi_> important*
<Jordi_> ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode Cannot initialize driver
<Jordi_> I installed the ALSA driver for my external soundcard (Tascam US-122L)
<AutoStatic> Something else has your soundcard
<AutoStatic> locked
<Jordi_> I am in the audio group
<AutoStatic> What are your JACK settings? Are you using QjackCtl?
<Jordi_> yes
<Jordi_> I can't send a screenshot here, can I?
<AutoStatic> No, but you could patebin it
<AutoStatic> pastebin
<AutoStatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<AutoStatic> for example
<AutoStatic> Ah that one doesn't accept images, my bad
<Jordi_> ok, here it comes then:
<Jordi_> realtime turned on
<Jordi_> priority default
<Jordi_> no memory lock
<Jordi_> frames/period 512
<Jordi_> unlock memory turned off as well
<Jordi_> sample rate 44100
<Jordi_> soft mode turned off, periods/buffer 2
<Jordi_> monitor turned off
<Jordi_> force 16bit turned off
<Jordi_> h/w monitor unticked
<Jordi_> h/w meter unchecked as well
<Jordi_> ignore h/w unchecked
<Jordi_> port maximum 512
<Jordi_> verbose messages off
<Jordi_> timeout 500 msec
<AutoStatic> That's all well
<Jordi_> interface hw:1 (which is my Tascam)
<Jordi_> dither none
<AutoStatic> Except for the periods setting, that shoudl be 3
<Jordi_> audio duplex
<Jordi_> frames/period = 3?
<AutoStatic> The Tascam US122L is kinda finicky to set up
<AutoStatic> Yup
<AutoStatic> No periods/buffer 3
<Jordi_> ok
<AutoStatic> frames/periods 512 is ok
<Jordi_> ok i'll continue
<Jordi_> audio duplex
<Jordi_> rest on that side = default
<AutoStatic> Yeah, should be ok.
<AutoStatic> What's the output of the terminal command 'cat /proc/asound/cards' (without the quotes) ?
<Jordi_> i once did that
<Jordi_> 0 was the internal soundcard
<Jordi_> 1 was my tascam
<Jordi_> but i'll try again
<Jordi_>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel                       HDA Intel at 0xb4400000 irq 43  1 [US122L         ]: USB US-122L - TASCAM US-122L                       TASCAM US-122L (644:800e if 0 at 002/003)
<AutoStatic> Good, so LASA has named it US122L
<AutoStatic> ALSA
<AutoStatic> So in the interfaces field of QjackCtl you could also enter 'hw:US122L' manually, this way Jack will always use the correct card, just FYI ;)
<Jordi_> ok, i've just done that
<AutoStatic> Everything else (application wise) that could generate sound is turned off
<AutoStatic> ?
<Jordi_> no firefox is still on and can generate sound, but there's no sound coming from it right now
<Jordi_> haven't started youtube or anything like that
<AutoStatic> Ah, then could you also close FF?
<Jordi_> yes but i'll login to this forum on my cell phone
<AutoStatic> You're not using an IRC client?
<Jordi_> no not that I'm aware of
<AutoStatic> How did you login this channel? Through a webpage?
<Jordi_> yes
<AutoStatic> Ah ok
<Jordi_> should it work with pidgin?
<AutoStatic> just a sec, let's check first if something is blocking your sound
<Jordi_> ok but it doesn't work on my phone and i have to stay on the chat I think
<Jordi_> i can install an IRC client
<AutoStatic> Just check first what is blocking your sound with 'lsof | grep /dev/snd/pcm'
<AutoStatic> What is the output of that terminal command?
<Jordi_> that's very weird
<Jordi_> no output
<Jordi_> does that mean everything should be fine?
<AutoStatic> And 'lsof | grep /dev/snd' ?
<Jordi_> pulseaudi 1658      jordi   22u      CHR              116,7      0t0       5963 /dev/snd/controlC0 pulseaudi 1658      jordi   29u      CHR              116,7      0t0       5963 /dev/snd/controlC0 ^C
<AutoStatic> Ok, so nothing is blocking it
<AutoStatic> thanks
<jordi__> I'm back on an IRC client
<AutoStatic> :)
<AutoStatic> But FF is not blocking your soundcard
<AutoStatic> Could you try starting JACK again?
<jordi__> just did
<jordi__> should i paste the output in pastebin?
<AutoStatic> Yeah, that's ok
<jordi__> http://pastebin.com/jc3zJ5vq
<AutoStatic> Ah: ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode
<AutoStatic> What is the output of lspci | grep USB ?
<jordi__> yes that's what i pasted earlier this conversation:P
<jordi__> let's see
<AutoStatic> Yeah, I didn't read it correctly
<AutoStatic> Oversaw it
<jordi__> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<jordi__> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<AutoStatic> Ouch
<AutoStatic> This is a problematic USB controller
<AutoStatic> You probably can't use full-duplex with it
<AutoStatic> (so capture and playback at once)
<jordi__> ok
<AutoStatic> Are you on a desktop or a notebook?
<jordi__> it does work on windows
<jordi__> notebook
<AutoStatic> That's probably because the Windows driver works around this issue
<jordi__> same error lines as far as i can see
<AutoStatic> What is the output of lsusb ?
<jordi__> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0644:800e TEAC Corp. TASCAM US-122L
<jordi__> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<jordi__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jordi__> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:5801 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<jordi__> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<jordi__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<AutoStatic> Yeah, that Integrated Rate Matchin hub thing
<AutoStatic> that could be the bottleneck too
<jordi__> is it very hard to fix?
<AutoStatic> Afaik the only fix is to get yourself a USB2 PCIe ExpressCard
<AutoStatic> But could you try to run JACK with capture or playback only?
<jordi__> 11:27:22.025 JACK is starting...
<jordi__> 11:27:22.026 /usr/bin/jackd -p512 -dalsa -dhw:US122L -r44100 -p512 -n3 -P
<jordi__> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<jordi__> Cannot connect to server socket
<jordi__> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<jordi__> 11:27:22.046 JACK was started with PID=4805.
<jordi__> no message buffer overruns
<jordi__> no message buffer overruns
<jordi__> jackdmp 1.9.7
<jordi__> Copyright 2001-2005 Paul Davis and others.
<jordi__> Copyright 2004-2010 Grame.
<jordi__> jackdmp comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
<jordi__> This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
<jordi__> under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details
<jordi__> JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<jordi__> audio_reservation_init
<jordi__> Acquire audio card Audio1
<jordi__> creating alsa driver ... hw:US122L|-|512|3|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<jordi__> Using ALSA driver USB US-122L running on card 1 - TASCAM US-122L (644:800e if 0 at 002/003)
<jordi__> ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode
<jordi__> Cannot initialize driver
<jordi__> JackServer::Open() failed with -1
<jordi__> Failed to start server
<jordi__> 11:27:22.184 JACK was stopped with exit status=255.
<jordi__> 11:27:24.196 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<jordi__> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<jordi__> Cannot connect to server socket
<jordi__> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<jordi__> what does the ExpressCard cost
<AutoStatic> Less than €20,-: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/161615/sweex-2-port-usb-20-pc-card.html
<AutoStatic> Do you have access to another USB soundcard? Just to make sure that it'sthe USB hub/host controller and not the Tascam soundcard
<jordi__> are you dutch as well?
<jordi__> no i don't
<AutoStatic> Jazeker :)
<jordi__> oh :P
<AutoStatic> Or is it possible to try your Tascam on a different system, maybe with a LiveCD?
<jordi__> windows
<jordi__> 7
<jordi__> live cd zou ik kunnen proberen
<jordi__> als ik m nog ergens kan vinden
<AutoStatic> He he :)
<AutoStatic> Waar is die LiveCD als je 'm nodig hebt
<jordi__> maar ik denk niet dat het wel met de livecd werkt
<AutoStatic> Waar zit je ergens in NL?
<jordi__> breda
<AutoStatic> Bedoel andere computer
<AutoStatic> Je zou het op een andere computer kunnen proberen
<AutoStatic> Met een LiveCD eventueel
<jordi__> ja maar er zijn sowieso mensen die dat ding werkend hebben met jack
<AutoStatic> De Tascam US-122L wel
<AutoStatic> Maar niet met die host controller / hub
<AutoStatic> Heb hier pc's staan met die combi en dat werkt gewoon niet
<jordi__> maar dan zou het in principe wel op een andere pc werken
<AutoStatic> Yup
<jordi__> ok
<AutoStatic> En met een USB PCIe ExpressCard ook
<jordi__> maar dat zou voor mij niks uitmaken want mijn versterker, microfoon etc staan op mijn slaapkamer
<jordi__> dus als ik dan op een andere pc ga
<jordi__> desktop beneden bvb
<jordi__> dan heb ik niks om op te nemen in de buurt
<AutoStatic> Nou, wil graag weten of die Tascam het doet onder Ubuntu
<AutoStatic> Als je 'm op een andere PC aan de gang krijgt met Jack
<AutoStatic> Dan ligt het écht aan die controller/hub combi
<AutoStatic> En jaag je jezelf niet onnodig op kosten door zo'n ExpressCard aan te schaffen
<jordi__> ja
<jordi__> past dat wel in een laptop?
<jordi__> is dat een hub dan ofzo?
<jordi__> onee
<AutoStatic> Heb je een PCIe ExpressCard slot op je notebook?
<AutoStatic> Wat voor notebook heb je?
<jordi__> hp g62
<AutoStatic> oei, er zijn nagal wat verschillende G62's
<AutoStatic> nogal
<jordi__> ik heb volgens mij de
<jordi__> e14
<jordi__> nog iets
<jordi__> haha ik zal zelf eens zoeken
<jordi__> wow dat ding is 170 goedkoper geworden binnen een jaar
<AutoStatic> g62-140us?
<jordi__> nee
<jordi__> er staat geen stikker op mijn laptop
<jordi__> maar er zat een 4 in
<jordi__> dat weet ik nog
<jordi__> en ed
<AutoStatic> Staat onderop
<AutoStatic> Onderop staat ergens het model/typenummer
<jordi__> nee volgens mij niet
<jordi__> op een sticker?
<jordi__> http://www.kieskeurig.nl/laptop/hp/g62-a14ed_ww008ea/949223/
<jordi__> dat is m geloof i
<jordi__> k
<AutoStatic> Bedankt. Geen slot voor PC cards :(
<AutoStatic> Dus je kan er geen extra kaartje inschuiven
<AutoStatic> Dus onder Ubuntu gaat de Tascam waarschijnlijk niet werken op je notebook, ja alleen playback of capture, maar niet full-duplex
<jordi__> oh daar was die platte open ruimte voor op mijn oude laptop?
<AutoStatic> Ja
<jordi__> ok
<jordi__> dan ga ik wel op windows icm cubase
<jordi__> bedankt!
<AutoStatic> Graag gedaan, wel jammer dat het waarschijnlijk niet gaat werken
<jordi__> is er misschien nog hoop voor een toekomstige versie van ubuntu die dit probleem omzeilt?
<jordi__> net als windows
<AutoStatic> Geen idee eigenlijk, zal ik de mailwisselingen eens op na moeten slaan hierover
<AutoStatic> Staat nl. los van Ubuntu, geluidsdrivers => ALSA
<AutoStatic> (tenzij je FireWire gebruikt)
<jordi__> nee
<jordi__> maar wat was de naam van het onderdeel dat het probleem veroorzaakte?
<AutoStatic> Je USB host controller: 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced
<AutoStatic> En de hub die tussen de controller en je USB poorten zit:  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<AutoStatic> Vooral die laatste is de bottleneck waarschijnlijk
<jordi__> ok
<jordi__> bedankt
<AutoStatic> Intel heeft buggy host controllers uitgebracht van de 5 Series/3400 Series
<AutoStatic> Maar kans is klein denk ik dat die in je notebook zit
<jordi__> ok
<jordi__> ik ga weer
<jordi__> bedankt voor je hulp
<AutoStatic> Graag gedaan :)
<jordi__> houdoe ;p
<stephenthemartyr> i am having x-runs in jack audio even tho the latency is set at 1024 frames and i have the rt kernel,can anyoine help me?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: what audio device?
<stephenthemartyr> also i had to boot into a different kernel because of some graphics crash
<stephenthemartyr> intel
<stephenthemartyr> ?
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-23
<holstein> internal cards can have bad latency, and issue
<holstein> s
<holstein> whats interesting is that you said it was fine , and then broke
<holstein> so, im either not sure that your previous tests were accurate, or an upgrade has broken something
<holstein> what i would suggest is looking at one of several live CD's
<holstein> kxstudio
<holstein> gnuguitarinix
<holstein> avlinux
<holstein> something where you can run JACK from the live CD, and confirm that indeed the hardware is capable of what you are going for
<holstein> there are lots of things that can cause xruns like that
<holstein> IRQ sharing
<holstein> you could have tested with some USB device *not* plugged it, and all was fine
<holstein> now, you could have a USB device that is causing IRQ sharing issues with the sound card
<holstein> i can help you look at that
<holstein> you just need to give me an idea of what you want to try, and also, you'll need to just choose one
<holstein> and try it
<holstein> the LIVE cd test will be very telling
<holstein> lol
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know whaT hjappened
<stephenthemartyr> i couldnt add stuff
<holstein> add? stuff?
<stephenthemartyr> nothing,how do i change a xorg.conf.failsafe file?
<stephenthemartyr> chnage the name i mean
<holstein> i just mv it
<holstein> sudo mv what/ever what/ever/else
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> so the what/ever/ is the new name i want it changed to?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> what/ever/else
<holstein> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stephenthemartyr> huh?
<stephenthemartyr> this dude in ubuntu forim said to change it to xorg.bad?what does that mean
<stephenthemartyr> ?
<stephenthemartyr> so that is the exCT  command?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: the machine is looking for, and will use any xorg.conf
<holstein> if you rename it, it wont use it
<holstein> what forum? and whats the issue?
<stephenthemartyr> same issue graphics nthing i guess,ubuntu forum
<stephenthemartyr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11076167#post11076167
<holstein> yeah, those are unrelated
<holstein> id bet quite a large sum on it
<holstein> i know you had a crash, and now the xruns
<holstein> but, im almost positive those are unrelated
<stephenthemartyr> ok so what do i do
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: get one of those live CD's
<holstein> and test like i suggested
<stephenthemartyr> damn
<stephenthemartyr> ok so i need a cd or dvd?
<stephenthemartyr> and then i put the os on it
<stephenthemartyr> ?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you burn a live CD
<holstein> you can literally google that if you need to
<holstein> i would download gnuguitarinix
<stephenthemartyr> yea but i dont want to cuz every time i google i have to run down a rabbit hole here and there and i never get anything figured out
<stephenthemartyr> i am dum at computers
<stephenthemartyr> i need special help
<holstein> http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> its going to fit on a CD AFAIK
<stephenthemartyr> afaik dont know what that is
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you'll be smart at computers soon enough
<holstein> as far as i know*
<holstein> AFAIK ^^
<stephenthemartyr> oh
<stephenthemartyr> told yuou
<holstein> eh... now you know :)
<stephenthemartyr> am i going to lose my music i recorded so far?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: well, you need to back *everything* up
<holstein> period...
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know how
<stephenthemartyr> yes google it
<holstein> if you have something on only one hard drive, you are about to lose that data
<holstein> hard drives fail, all of them do/will
<stephenthemartyr> oh well this guitar one looks not stable
<holstein> so, you need to backup you data... but, this is the purpose of a LIVE CD
<holstein> it runs live
<stephenthemartyr> so im wiping my system and starting over?
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> which means you *dont* touch your current systems hard drive
<holstein> if you are nervous about that, just unplug the hard drive
<stephenthemartyr> no i9 dont know how to do that
<stephenthemartyr> ok im at the cd live thoing
<stephenthemartyr> which one should i use?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: literally which ever one you want
<holstein> if the testing one sounds unstable, download the older stable one
<stephenthemartyr> oh so this is like a new system that is not broke huh?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: exactly
<holstein> this is a way to take your OS out of the equation
<stephenthemartyr> the guitar one?i dont think it is at the ubuntu live site
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: its not ubuntu... so it won be
<holstein> its at the site i linked
<holstein> we dont have a live CD currently, so if you want a live CD that has JACK, you'll need either KXstudio, avlinux, or gnuguitarinix
<stephenthemartyr> yea i know but what do you know about that os?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: know about it?
<stephenthemartyr> oh
<holstein> yeah, its a live distro based on ubuntu
<stephenthemartyr> i see
<holstein> that has JACK in it
<holstein> its what you need to do the current test
<stephenthemartyr> right so i cant use the studio
<holstein> IF you dont feel comfortable, you dont have to
<stephenthemartyr> its not that im just confused
<holstein> you just wont convince me that you didnt break something else about that machine without doing something like this
<stephenthemartyr> i just want to understand
<stephenthemartyr> ok ill do it
<stephenthemartyr> so the guitar one
<holstein> this way, i'll know that the machine is capable of running JACK
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: gnuguitarinix is small-ish
<holstein> the others are DVD sized
<stephenthemartyr> well it was running earlier today,i recorded a whole song
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: do you have a USB device you are plugging in?
<stephenthemartyr> then i opened guitarix and xruncity
<stephenthemartyr> no a cd
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: im telling you that USB devices can potentially cause xruns
<holstein> certain programs can too
<holstein> i preffert rackarrack to guitarix
<holstein> i think its better supported
<stephenthemartyr> i just cant get good distortion ive tried everything
<holstein> did you try rackarrack?
<stephenthemartyr> should i try that first or jus cd liove
<stephenthemartyr> not on this
<stephenthemartyr> comp
<stephenthemartyr> i have a usb fan cooler thing for my computer is that bad?and i have skype
<stephenthemartyr> im a lost cause arent i
<holstein> lol
<holstein> i really like rackarrack
<holstein> sounds great to me ;)
<holstein> but what do i know...
<stephenthemartyr> so i hit download on guitarlinux but how do i put it on my cd?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you use the copy option
<stephenthemartyr> ahhhh mopre than me i hope
<holstein> and select the downloaded .iso as the source, and the blank CD as the destination
<stephenthemartyr> as in right click copylocation
<holstein> as in, open a burning application
<holstein> brasero, K3B, whatever
<holstein> and choose 'copy disc"
<stephenthemartyr> ok brasero and then what
<holstein> then, in the menu, where you choose what you want to do?
<holstein> you choose *copy*
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<stephenthemartyr> ok lost,so i download the guitar one right?i have brasero open and the cd is in there
<stephenthemartyr> please
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: did you take a look at that link?
<holstein> there are literally about 8 suggestions there
<holstein> and i found that by litterally googling 'burn live cd'
<holstein> i mean, im happy to help, but i think a healthy sense of self discovery is important
<stephenthemartyr> yes i read it but where is the iso for this gujitar one
<stephenthemartyr> ur right
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: it'll be where ever you had it downloaded to
<holstein> probably /home/you/Downloads
<stephenthemartyr> ok yea im downloading it,it says 45 minutes,is that normal?
<holstein> depends on your specific network speed
<holstein> i can DL an image of that size in about 8 minutes, assuming the server speed is strong
<stephenthemartyr> hmmm the 700mb guitar one?
<stephenthemartyr> ok so i download put it on cd then reboot using cd and run jack right?
<holstein> well, you do what you want to do
<holstein> im suggesting that to take your OS out of the equation
<holstein> then, you'll know generally if its hardware or software
<stephenthemartyr> ok then ull help me again
<stephenthemartyr> or should i get lost
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<holstein> nah
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: im glad your here :)
<holstein> im just trying to help you learn how to learn as well...
<stephenthemartyr> yea thanks i really appreciate,i wish i could get a job doin comp stuff,im 31 lyme disease no college
<stephenthemartyr> just musical ability and lack of way to record,its b
<stephenthemartyr> thanks holstein i jus get discouraged eASYA,like pathetically easy
<stephenthemartyr> hey you still here?
<holstein> o/
<stephenthemartyr> yep
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<stephenthemartyr> i downloaded it but when i right click it there is no"write to disc tab
<holstein> you can do it the way i suggested
<holstein> open brasero
<holstein> or any other burner
<holstein> go to the 'copy disc' option
<stephenthemartyr> i did
<stephenthemartyr> yes
<holstein> ^^ might not be exacly that jargon
<holstein> use the downloaded .iso as the source, and the blank CD as the destination
<stephenthemartyr> dude thT guitar one is an img
<stephenthemartyr> shit
<holstein> .img, .iso
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> should work
<stephenthemartyr> so i select image to burn then pick the img
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: give it a try :)
<stephenthemartyr> ok so now i reboot and pick the guitar one
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you'll need to reboot, and boot that CD
<holstein> however that works for you
<holstein> its different from machine to machine
<stephenthemartyr> ok i dont know actually
<holstein> you installed ubuntu somehow
<holstein> from CD i assume
<holstein> cd or dvd
<holstein> however you booted that install media will be the same process
<stephenthemartyr> holstein its not rebooting from cd it goes to grub menu
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: dont lose any sleep over it
<holstein> its just a troubleshooting stop
<holstein> step*
<holstein> its something i routinely do
<holstein> it rules out the onboard installed OS
<holstein> just move on
<holstein> try the recovery kernel
<holstein> see if you can fix whatever graphics issue you have
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> you might want to try to reinstall
<stephenthemartyr> so reboot into which kernel?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: which ever recovery kernel you want
<stephenthemartyr> anyone know why guitarix eats so much cpu ?
<stephenthemartyr> rakarak distortion sucks kinda,
<stephenthemartyr> no?
<anurag_> hey can anyone here help me with wifi setup on natty narhwal
<stephenthemartyr> would anyone know if the'low-latency kernel by Alessio Igor Bogani is any good?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: ?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> if you want lower latency its great
<holstein> if it doesnt support some of your hardware, you might not like the trade off
<holstein> very soon, we wont need a different kernel for audio
<holstein> you really dont *need* one now
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> how can i get guitarix not to cause x-runs
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: did you try guitarix live?
<holstein> in gnuguitarinux?
<holstein> *for example* http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<stephenthemartyr> i think its like an amp and distortion modeler thing
<stephenthemartyr> with jack capabilities
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know what that link means
<stephenthemartyr> i read it tho
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: yeah, im aware of what guitarix is
<holstein> that link is what debian upstream is doing concerning having/maintaining a realtime kernel
<stephenthemartyr> ha well any ideas on how to get it to qwork without so many x-runs?the ratarak doesnt sound good to me at all
<holstein> what im wondering is, while you run a live distro such as gnuguitarinix, can you run guitarix without xruns?
<stephenthemartyr> oh should i add that repository?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: what repository?
<holstein> abogani's?
<holstein> if you want
<stephenthemartyr> ok when i restart my computer how to i get to the screen that allows me to chnage order of boot so it boots from cd?
<stephenthemartyr> would it help?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: the bios
<stephenthemartyr> the one from the linkl
<holstein> that machine specific
<holstein> you can try googling
<stephenthemartyr> i hate googling
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: so, rackarrack runs stable?
<stephenthemartyr> yes but its distortion sounds terrible
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i dont think you are every going to get realtime effects processing that you are happy with using an internal sound card
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: try #rackarrack
<holstein> transmorgramofix is the dev
<stephenthemartyr> what is a i have it sounds bad,what is an external coundcard?
<holstein> i preffer rakkarck
<holstein> rackarrack
<holstein> its very well supported
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i have a firewire audio device
<holstein> presonus firepod
<holstein> you dont have to get that, but, you are going to be lucky to get in the 20ms range with an internal card
<holstein> i think 10 or 12 would be tolerable
<holstein> i can get 1.2 stable with my card
<stephenthemartyr> how do i get even 20ms
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> i dont really mess around with lantency on internal cards
<holstein> im happy if i can get 60 or so
<stephenthemartyr> what could i do to imnprove the latency of the current equipment i have
<holstein> if you want to record, and apply the distrotion afterwards, the latency onwt matter
<holstein> wont*
<stephenthemartyr> i am disabled and canmnot work and have been waiting for disability for 2 years
<stephenthemartyr> what would allow me to add the distortion after
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: there are nice PCI cards for around $100
<holstein> and USB devices for $20 or so i think
<stephenthemartyr> usb devices?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you just record, and add the distrortion later
<holstein> however you want
<holstein> via JACK
<stephenthemartyr> in ardour with thopse effects?
<holstein> route the recorded signal to rackarrack or guitarx and record
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: or in ardour
<holstein> however
<holstein> you can ust JACK to do literally anything
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: USB... universla serial bus?
<stephenthemartyr> oh and re-record the already recorder track back into ardour aFTER it is run thru guitarix?
<holstein> like the little squarish hole on your computer?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: sure
<stephenthemartyr> im just makiong sure thats what you mean
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: what im saying is... you are trying to make a dollar out of 15 cents
<holstein> and its not going to happen
<stephenthemartyr> yes a usb i know what that is
<holstein> but, you can get good results
<stephenthemartyr> what isnt gunna happen
<stephenthemartyr> good results are good enough
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: your never going to have 6ms latency with thta hardware
<holstein> that*
<holstein> you can record with out monitoring what you are recording
<stephenthemartyr> thats ok id be glad for 20 ms right now its at 49ms cuz the frames is at 1024
<holstein> ardour will adjust for the high latency
<holstein> and you apply effects aferwards
<stephenthemartyr> how will it adjust?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: its takes the latency and compensates
<holstein> scoots whateve you record over that far
<stephenthemartyr> oh would i still here the latency while i am recording?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you wont
<stephenthemartyr> oh
<holstein> you wont monitor what you are recording
<holstein> for example
<stephenthemartyr> i do
<holstein> you plug the guitar in
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> not monitoring with the computer
<holstein> record
<holstein> then, IF you want to overdub
<holstein> you get the recorded track playing
<stephenthemartyr> what comes after plugging guitar in
<holstein> and you still DONT monitor the guitar
<holstein> the guitar gets recorded late
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> and ardour compensates
<holstein> everything you heard was in time
<holstein> everything you hear when you listen back is in tiem
<holstein> time*
<stephenthemartyr> ok cool
<stephenthemartyr> i nunderstand
<holstein> in that scenario the latency can be quite high
<holstein> you'll never need it to be low
<stephenthemartyr> do you know how to use busses to add effects and is that best?ive read how tos and watched tuturials and i dont understand still
<stephenthemartyr> well my computer speakers suck ass so i have headphones so i monitor myguitar in the comp so i can listen to both when i record but i guess thats not a good idea?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: thats what im saying
<holstein> its a fine idea assuming you have low latency
<holstein> but, its not necssary
<holstein> you can relax JACK, and you much more meager hardware
<stephenthemartyr> relax jack =increase frames?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: http://wootangent.net/2010/12/jconvoler-inserts-and-sends-a-triple-header-tutorial/
<stephenthemartyr> and meager hardware =?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: frames/period
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> meager hardware = not great gear
<stephenthemartyr> ahhhh
<stephenthemartyr> what did you mean and you much more meager?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i meant, you dont have to go and spend money and get fancier gear
<holstein> you can use what you got
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: take a minute, and look at ANY professional studio
<holstein> then, look at your rig
<stephenthemartyr> yes i have been in pro studios
<holstein> and try and maintain realistic expectations
<stephenthemartyr> i have recorded 2 albnums with a band i was in
<stephenthemartyr> i get it,my shit sucks
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you'll NEVER see any internal sound cards in use
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: it doesnt such
<holstein> suck*
<stephenthemartyr> but im just trying to figure out how i can optimize what i have right now
<holstein> its more meager than what the pros use
<stephenthemartyr> i know
<holstein> SO, if you dont try and monitor in realtime
<stephenthemartyr> im not a pro
<holstein> and relax JACK
<holstein> you can get decent results
<holstein> BBL
<stephenthemartyr> ok so i should just record my guitar without listening to it while i record
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: right
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> thank you
<holstein> listen to it acoustically
<stephenthemartyr> so much
<holstein> or thorugh an amp
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> thanks
<holstein> or headphones in a mixer
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> just dont let the computer do it
<stephenthemartyr> yea i got it
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> :)
<stephenthemartyr> thank you for yourm patience
<stephenthemartyr> i really appreciate your help
<holstein> sure... im glad to give it... im on some bad internet though...
<holstein> cool
<holstein> much better :)
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: your gear doesnt suck, its just not designed for that purpose
<stephenthemartyr> yea i got it
<holstein> so, you'll have to be more patient with it, and work a little harder
<stephenthemartyr> i just want to have decent demo recordings of my songs with guitars/vocals/hydrogen drums/and sometimes a synth
<stephenthemartyr> yea your right
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> synth is harder
<stephenthemartyr> the problem is i need help from a real person like you
<holstein> you can build a part though
<stephenthemartyr> i could read 100 pages on things and still not understand
<holstein> its challenging to use software synths, since the computer is in charge of creating the sounds you'll need to hear
<holstein> but, you can craft a part with some piano roll editor
<stephenthemartyr> yea
<stephenthemartyr> i have a keyboard
<holstein> totally do-able
<stephenthemartyr> but apparentely its midi function doesnt work,
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> its got a line out i bet :)
<stephenthemartyr> pianoroll editor like lmms or is their another
<stephenthemartyr> yea it does
<stephenthemartyr> why?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: im not sure... you should try and catch [lsd] in #opensourcemusians
<holstein> he's my go-to midi guy
<stephenthemartyr> cool
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you can just line out of the keyboard, and record it
<stephenthemartyr> true
<stephenthemartyr> cant tweak the saound as much
<stephenthemartyr> buyt its all good
<holstein> yeah... do-able :)
<stephenthemartyr> i just hope i can get clearer distyortion
<holstein> mess around with rackarrack
<holstein> i cant imagine *not* getting whatever sound out of that i wanted
<holstein> but again, ask in #opensroucemusicians
<holstein> those guys use both of those more than i do
<holstein> i havent ever used guitarix
<holstein> i just really like rackarrack :)
<holstein> barely use it though
<holstein> i used it 2 months ago when i was demoing ubuntustudio at a LUG meeting
<stephenthemartyr> LUG?
<holstein> Linux Users Group
<stephenthemartyr> I wish i could get a job with ciomputers
<holstein> yeah?
<stephenthemartyr> is their any kind of helping I can do?
<stephenthemartyr> or am I too comp-dumb
<holstein> you can help here for experience
<stephenthemartyr> where?
<holstein> but, helping with ubuntu and getting paid... thats a different story
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: here
<holstein> you can help in this channel
<stephenthemartyr> yea
<stephenthemartyr> i know
<stephenthemartyr> ill help for free
<holstein> #ubuntu-beginners is pretty nice too
<holstein> slower pace
<holstein> good folks
<stephenthemartyr> what would i do and  do any linux need testers or something or
<stephenthemartyr> what i just come here and answer questions?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: sure
<stephenthemartyr> which
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you should read about the bug squad
<holstein> thats a mess really
<holstein> a very well organized mess
<holstein> the more involved i get with ubuntu the more im amazed that anything gets done
<stephenthemartyr> they fix bugs i am assuming
<stephenthemartyr> hahah
<holstein> its challenging to deal with all the issues
<stephenthemartyr> i believe it
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you dont have to *fix* bugs
<holstein> triage is what they call it
<holstein> marking them properly
<holstein> asking for more information
<stephenthemartyr> oh marking them doies what
<holstein> responding in general really
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: just marks them... important, invalid... wont fix... whatever
<holstein> i tried the bug squad for a bit
<stephenthemartyr> oh ok,so they need help?
<holstein> wasnt my thing
<stephenthemartyr> oh ok
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: they *always* need help
<stephenthemartyr> i was hoping something musically computer-like
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: join #ubuntustudio-devel
<stephenthemartyr> ok what would i be doing?
<holstein> there will be testing to do soon
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: literally as into it as you want to get
<stephenthemartyr> cool!
<holstein> right now, you'll just be lurking
<holstein> we have a meeting in a few weeks
<stephenthemartyr> ok so when you develop it is it a new version that u work on or
<stephenthemartyr> lurking?
<stephenthemartyr> sounds creepuy
<holstein> hehe
<stephenthemartyr> @creepy
<holstein> well, to be clear, im not a code contributor
<stephenthemartyr> gotcha
<stephenthemartyr> me neither
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<holstein> i do what i can here, and i mostly support in this channel, and im still lurking in the other channel
<holstein> and have been for over a year now
<holstein> i do what i can
<stephenthemartyr> whoa
<stephenthemartyr> well you have massivly helped me
<holstein> im commited to helping out where i can... im just not a coder
<stephenthemartyr> what do you do if you dont mind me asking,as a job?
<holstein> im a musician
<holstein> i play bass
<stephenthemartyr> u are a opensource believer
<holstein> acoustic
<holstein> mostly jazz
<stephenthemartyr> oh neato
<stephenthemartyr> thats your job?
<holstein> yup
<stephenthemartyr> whoa
<stephenthemartyr> coool
<stephenthemartyr> i play guitar and sing
<holstein> nice
<stephenthemartyr> and piano
<stephenthemartyr> but its not my job,cant find one i can do
<stephenthemartyr> a job that is
<holstein> maybe you can make music and email it in :)
<holstein> i do very little of that, but when i do, it makes me wish i could do it more often
<holstein> and make more of my living that way
<stephenthemartyr> where to/
<stephenthemartyr> ?
<holstein> email the tracks you mean?
<holstein> where ever :)
<holstein> whoevers paying the bills
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<stephenthemartyr> my folks are helpin me rtight now cause i got bit by a tick and got lyme disease which pretty much ruined my twenties
<holstein> wow
<holstein> sounds rough
<stephenthemartyr> they dont really believe in my music unfortunately
<stephenthemartyr> eh
<stephenthemartyr> im better now,pain and exaustion are the main lingering effects
<stephenthemartyr> thanks to G-d,he has helped me alot
<stephenthemartyr> not to sound preachy
<stephenthemartyr> scare u off?
<holstein> nah
<stephenthemartyr> ok cool
<holstein> i got christian family
<holstein> im not an atheist anyways
<holstein> thats about as far as i feel i need to personally define it though
<stephenthemartyr> right on,id respect you of u were
<stephenthemartyr> of=if
<holstein> well, let me link my solo album
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<holstein> and i gott go get the studio ready for a rehearsal
<holstein> then i got a concert later...
<stephenthemartyr> have fun!good talking to you
<stephenthemartyr> im stephen
<holstein> likewise... see you later
<prower> hello everyone :> i have a roland um-one usb-to-midi cable for a keyboard i'm trying to get working...it's not appearing in jack anywhere as i've seen others in tutorials though, has anyone else used the same cable or know if there's something else i need to load on boot for it to be detected? it does come up in lsusb
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-24
<falathar> Is it possible to have both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio on the same partition? I'd use Ubuntu Studio for audio work and Ubuntu for normal everyday use... (I'm new to linux, so I'm not very good in these things yet...)
<saidinesh5> falathar: its easy if you assume thats not possible :)
<saidinesh5> same hard disk: yes...... same partition...... ummmmmm....... assume it isnt possible :)
<saidinesh5> if you are a bit more adventurous and still want to install them on the same partition....... this is one way to do it http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<falathar> hmm, I just wondered that I could save disk space that way. For example, both distros have many same programs in them, right? It feels stupid to install same things two times :D
<falathar> but I guess that I just have to install them on different partitions then...
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-16
<game2> I don't see updates for the low-latency kernel in the Ubuntu repositories (precise 12.04), are any planned?
<len-dt> They are planned. I am not sure where they are at though.
<len-dt> game2, Are you having a kernel problem with the one you have now?
<game2> no, but I have seen updates for the standard kernels, and am thinking about security support.
<len-dt> I understand. Not many people to do the work just now I think.
<game2> Thanks for your efforts len-dt!  Is there any interest in an "automatic" ppa, or is there one already?
<len-dt> I am not sure what you mean.
<len-dt> we use the ubuntu repos as is.
<game2> I'm thinking it might be possible to have a kernel available as a ppa, built by a "recipe" tracking the standard updates but with the studio pre-empt config.  As an interim release mechanism, assuming that this is less effort.
<len-dt> That would be up to those actually doing the kernel maint.
<game2> ok, I'll investigate elsewhere, thanks again.
<game2> Looks like a relevant blueprint at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-lowlatency
<ailo> game2: It's already added, of course
<ailo> Think that's an old blueprint
<ailo> game2: Ubuntu Kernel Team will likely take over maintenance for the -lowlatency, however, perhaps not the one for Precise
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-17
<game2> ailo: thanks. I'll follow up there at some stage.
<ollim> hi, i have a usb audio/guitar interface that works when recording to audacity, but i cannot start jack with it, any troubleshooting tips beyond those present at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#Troubleshooting_Jack would be most welcome.
<ollim> ah, got it working at 16 bit after all after trying enough combinations of settings. :|
<Guest28333> hello i am having trouble installing ustudio wether via cd or usb
<Guest28333> it seems to hang after saying that i have nothing to import...
<Guest28333> md5sum checks out fine
<Guest28333> is using sudo apt-get purge ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu
<Guest28333> the solution?
<Guest28333> did any one with an amd system need to: sudo apt-get purge ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu
<Guest28333> to get a succesful installation???
<Guest28333> still no luck going slow even loading ustudio try first...
<Guest28333> im tempted to try kxstudio dvd
<Guest28333> even though i am not a fan of kde related desktop
<Guest28333> or qt
<Guest28333> but i may be forced too
<Guest28333> had to use dvd again! can someone pls. create the alternate installer again, it used to work fine!
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-18
<Sm0keydaBear> Hey guys, loving trying UbuntuStudio for the first time, but for some reason my softwares didn't install with, and I have a normal Ubuntu desktop. Any help?
<len-dt> Not sure what you mean Sm0keydaBear
<len-dt> what did you install (ubuntustudio 12.04?) what software are you missing?
<Sm0keydaBear> I downloaded the UbuntuStudio ISO from the website and burned it onto a DVD and installed from DVD.
<Sm0keydaBear> Also continuuing to get this issue as well, "Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8"
<Sm0keydaBear> Previously I had installed everything seperate and tried to get them to work within Ubuntu, but could not so I formatted and reinstalled from the DVD
<len-dt> Hmm, are you using the i386 or amd64 ISO?
<Sm0keydaBear> Amd64 iso
<len-dt> I have no experience there. Both my machines are i386. Also, my english is Canadian which may make a difference
<Sm0keydaBear> Well it's alright, I'm just trying to get my Ubuntu to look like the Ubuntu Studios' with the programs installed
<Sm0keydaBear> However, when I try to install Ubuntu Studio, it just gives me the regular Ubuntu 12.04. Wondering what else I need to do to install UbuntuStudio
<len-dt> What is the name of the iso you downloaded?
<Sm0keydaBear> One sec
<Sm0keydaBear> Ubuntu-Studio 12.04 amd64
<len-dt> ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso?
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes
<len-dt> It should not look like ubuntu at all.
<len-dt> It should come up with xfce as a desktop
<Sm0keydaBear> Yah I don't know where I went wrong. I installed from CD, said install Ubuntu Studio and then I dual-booted into Ubuntu, no UbuntuStudio
<len-dt> Try booting to the live session as that is what you should get when you install
<Sm0keydaBear> What do you mean by live session?
<Sm0keydaBear> Try before you install?
<len-dt> Ya.
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok, then can I install from there?
<len-dt> Yes.
<Sm0keydaBear> Alright, I think that should fix it. I just wanted confirmation that there was an issue with ME and not the installer lol
<len-dt> That is what worked best for me.
<len-dt> But I know some of the guys with amd64 worked too.
<len-dt> Gotta run for a bit.
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok much appreciated for the help. I will go try that now
<Sm0keydaBear> Hopefully won't have to be back here ;)
<Effulgence> hi guys, I have a sound problem, anyone up for helping me out?
<Sm0keydaBear> Hey I'm back. Issue with installing Grub, I don't know where to set the path.
<Sm0keydaBear> I'm formatting one of my harddrives as we speak, and am wondering if there is any way I can install Ubuntu with Wubi.exe and then install UbuntuStudio, as I think that would be easiest for me.,
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You can always install Ubuntu Studio packages separately, but you'll need to set up realtime privilege for the user in that case
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Here's about that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Real-Time_Support
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: If you install Ubuntu to hard drive, not using Wubi.exe, you'll need to install GRUB, or use a live medium to boot GRU(which a bit of work)
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You can install it to any HD. Just make sure to boot from the correct HD, when booting the computer
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, that's what I'm having issues with. I've been using the CD to boot from and use the Try before installing function.
<Sm0keydaBear> When I go to install, I'm having trouble finding what hard-drive to load the Grub installer to, as it won't let me install it to any of my boot drives, nor any other drives
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Yes, that's probably an issue with the live CD
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You'd need to use an alternate regular Ubuntu installer for that
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes, I've downloaded the latest from the website and was inquiring about that earlier
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: These are the alternate CD's
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok so would it be easier to use the install UbuntuStudio function instead?
<ailo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok I know I can install Ubuntu alone, but I don't know how to install UbuntuStudio after having already installed Ubuntu. Is there any documentation about that?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You just install the ubuntustudio-* packages you like
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Also, if you want realtime privilege, you'll need to set that up separatelyu
<ailo> As mentioned above
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, where can I find what the packages are?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Just do: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<ailo> In the terminal
<Sm0keydaBear> I really want to do a full install of UbuntuStudio from the CD, but I'm not entirely sure why I can't install grub
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: It does install Grub, but you can't decide where
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, so basically I can't specify where to install/load the "Try before installing" option
<ailo> Try before installing is just loading the OS from CD. Nothing to do with installing
<ailo> It doesn't install it anywhere. Just loads the entire OS to RAM, so you can try it out
<ailo> That's why it's a bit slow
<ailo> To load, I mean
<ailo> Since you load from CD, not HD
<Sm0keydaBear> Alright, because I think what happened when I had tried that was it would not let me install UbuntuStudio, when I booted into the option from bios, it gave me a regular Ubuntu
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You can't install regular Ubuntu from the Ubuntustudio cd
<Sm0keydaBear> I mean, I extracted the .ISO image and used Wubi.exe
<Sm0keydaBear> Was my other option
<Sm0keydaBear> Which installed just the regular version of Ubuntu, from the UbuntuStudio CD
<ailo> That can't happen
<Sm0keydaBear> That's what I said
<ailo> Cause there's no regular UBuntu on the Ubuntu Studio CD
<ailo> No Unity, etc
<ailo> Of course, a lot of things are the same, under the hood, so to speak
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes, I don't understand how it worked, I installed it using Wubi.exe and I could boot into it just fine, but no applications for Xbfe or what it's called was installed
<Sm0keydaBear> Applications were apparently already loaded but would not show up in the applications
<ailo> I have no idea. I don't have Windows, and never tried using that Wubi thing
<Sm0keydaBear> lol, yah it gave me a normal copy of Ubuntu actually
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: So, would you have any issues with installing GRUB to the HD?
<Sm0keydaBear> I guess what I'm asking is, is there any way to specify what drive to install UbuntuStudio from,?
<ailo> The same HD where Windows is, that is
<ailo> You mean, to?
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes, my Windows partition is not very large, with around 15gb of space left
<Sm0keydaBear> And I want to install UbuntuStudio to my other hard-drive which is D: with 400gb
<ailo> You can decide which partition to install it to, but I seem to remember you can't set where Grub is installed, when using the live CD
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, I don't know whether or not I can even install UbuntuStudio because I don't know how to get my computer to recognize my USB flash drive
<Sm0keydaBear> And when trying to set the path of GRUB, it will not let me set it to anything
<ailo> By default GRUB is installed onto the first HD
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok, this is what I did earlier prior to trying to force-install UbuntuStudio...
<Sm0keydaBear> I had installed Ubuntu, and tried to run in the terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop"
<Sm0keydaBear> I did that, rebooted, and nothing had changed at all
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You need to choose which desktop to use, when in the login screen
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You can install all of them, if you want. Unity, XFCE, gnome-shell, KDE, etc
<ailo> I don't recommend that, of course
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok, I didn't look around on the login screen because I was too fixated on trying to get it to work lol
<ailo> And, if you do use the Ubuntu alternate installer, you can choose not to install the Ubuntu Desktop, just the ubuntustudio one
<Sm0keydaBear> I decided to uninstall because of trying to get JACK to work
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: The jack problem is not very hard to fix
<Sm0keydaBear> Well I mean, it was quite complex to figure out in my eyes
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You need to make yourself member of audio group
<Sm0keydaBear> I spent literally half of my day trying to get sound from a couple of synths
<Sm0keydaBear> I did that via the command, and was getting sound, but not out of any of the instruments
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: That kind of problems won't go away with Ubuntu Studio though
<ailo> I'm just talking about realtime privilege
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, but at least the needed software would be installed instead of me using a whole day to install the software
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: If you install ubuntustudio-audio, you get all audio programs that ubuntustudio has by default
<Sm0keydaBear> So now I'm stuck trying to figure out how to install UbuntuStudio, basically
<ailo> On top of that (which is of course not easy to know), you only need to make sure /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf is not named /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled and make sure the user is in audio group
<Sm0keydaBear> As I don't have much space on my C: drive, I'm trying to figure a way to specify the UbuntuStudio install
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You need to partition manually, when installing. That's all
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Just that you can't decide where Grub is installed, if that matters. As I said, it will be installed onto the main HD by default
<Sm0keydaBear> By partitioning manually, what do you mean?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: During install
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: There comes a stage when you choose where to install it. Either erase everything else, or keep everything else, or decide manually
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, that's what I meant earlier by trying to specify where GRUB goes
<Sm0keydaBear> It just would NOT let me install it
<ailo> You'll need a Swap partition that is roughly twice the size of your RAM, and one ext4 partition where to put your /
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok, I did that but I'm not quite sure, can I set the partition that says Linux to be where to install grub?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: I believe I told you this a few times already. If you want to decide where to install GRUB, use the Ubuntu alternate CD. Otherwise, be assured, GRUB will be installed onto the main HD
<ailo> Grub is just a tiny program, that boots OS's
<Sm0keydaBear> But it won't even let me install onto the MAIN hd
<ailo> Using Wubi, you mean?
<ailo> Which I don't know anything about
<Sm0keydaBear> No, using UbuntuStudio CD
<ailo> I don't think you have installed using the Ubuntustudio CD
<ailo> You were using the "try before installing", were you not?
<Sm0keydaBear> No, because I cant
<Sm0keydaBear> I was using all 5-10 methods in fact
<Sm0keydaBear> When I say I used my whole day, I'm not joking
<ailo> It's not hard. You put the CD in. Select install. And go through the procedure.
<Sm0keydaBear> And then it won't install UbuntuStudio
<Sm0keydaBear> I believe I said this already
<Sm0keydaBear> It gives me a STANDARD copy of Ubuntu
<ailo> You were using Wubi, you said
<ailo> That is not the same thing
<ailo> I can't waste any more time with this
<Sm0keydaBear> No, I said I've tried Wubi, I tried the Install from CD, I've tried installing AFTER using the Try before installing
<ailo> Just put the CD in, install. And if you want to keep Windows, make sure not to install over that partition
<Sm0keydaBear> I've tried the installing packages from INSIDE Ubuntu with no luck
<Sm0keydaBear> Oh and not to mention
<Sm0keydaBear> I tried installing with the first option to keep all of my data, and it just gives me the standard Ubuntu
<Sm0keydaBear> I mean literally what I say
<Sm0keydaBear> I'm not at all too stupid to read instructions
<ailo> Which is impossible, if you were installing from the UBuntu Studio CD.
<Sm0keydaBear> I appreciate you trying to help but, I'm not sure what is going on MYSELF
<Sm0keydaBear> Well that's EXACTLY what I'm saying
<Sm0keydaBear> If something is well under the possibility of being impossible, then why can't I do it
<ailo> So, you weren't installing from the Ubuntu Studio CD. That is what I am saying
<Sm0keydaBear> No, I told you already
<Sm0keydaBear> I DID use the CD to install it
<ailo> No you didn't
<Sm0keydaBear> Anyways
<ailo> Or you would not have installed UBuntu
<Sm0keydaBear> I guess this is no help
<ailo> It's like you tell me that you tried to install Ubuntu but ended up with OSX
<Sm0keydaBear> I'm serious, I've tried all the methods that I spoke of before
<Sm0keydaBear> Only to have a standard copy of Ubuntu at the end of it all
<Sm0keydaBear> Or no boot because GRUB didn't install
<Sm0keydaBear> Forcing me back into Windows
<Sm0keydaBear> I mean, I can try to do it again but I'm afraid I'm just going to end up back here anyways
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: If you want to learn more about installing in different ways, before messing up your HD, try using something like Virtualbox
<Sm0keydaBear> lol I'm certain I will not mess up my harddrives
<Sm0keydaBear> But seriously, I have no clue what is going on, I downloaded the ISO from the website, burned it to DVD, went to install it and nothing goes right
<Sm0keydaBear> Which is why I'm here in the first place
<Sm0keydaBear> All I need essentially is a workaround for GRUB to install, but I can't find a solution to that
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Listen. GRUB always installs, when using the live CD. If you use Ubuntu Studio live CD, you can only install Ubuntu Studio. Whatever problems you have above that are imaginary
<Sm0keydaBear> Well I'm not imagining staying up for so long that I forgot to sleep
<ailo> Wubi I have no clue about
<Sm0keydaBear> I'm telling you
<Sm0keydaBear> I did NOT just use Wubi
<ailo> And what did you do during partitioning?
<Sm0keydaBear> Wubi I went to first, because it was simple to install from Windows, but then I had realized that I was not actually using UbuntuStudio
<ailo> At which stage did the install fail?
<Sm0keydaBear> Another question I asked first
<Sm0keydaBear> I could not identify my hard disk to install to
<ailo> During partitioning, you mean?
<Sm0keydaBear> The install didn't fail for Wubi, the install didn't fail for installing UbuntuStudio, the install failed when trying to install grub
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Explain which stage that is at
<Sm0keydaBear> The very last before rebooting to make changes
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: So, what did you do during partitioning?
<Sm0keydaBear> Tried almost every partition to see if Grub would install
<Sm0keydaBear> Which it would not, actually
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: So, no GRUB on that computer, at all
<Sm0keydaBear> No, not at all, it would not install
<Sm0keydaBear> So no UbuntuStudio, basically
<Sm0keydaBear> I'm just not sure how to fix it
<Sm0keydaBear> I mean you already know without Grub, there's basically no way of running Ubuntu
<Sm0keydaBear> So I just have no clue as to why it will not install
<Sm0keydaBear> Pretty much tells me every time that it's the wrong path
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: If you can't install GRUB onto the HD, it should be the same no matter which installer you use
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, but Wubi works
<Sm0keydaBear> So I mean, I could just install Ubuntu, but that would mean manually loading packages, something I'm not willing to spend another 24 hours doing
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Wubi is different. It boots from Windows bootloader, right?
<Sm0keydaBear> No, Wubi installs directly from Windows
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: I just told. If you want to install ubuntustudio packages, just install ubuntustudio-audio, and you're done
<Sm0keydaBear> And even creates its own partition
<ailo> I mean, the audio packages
<Sm0keydaBear> Well, I want the GUI as well
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: The GRUB problem is in no way a Ubuntu Studio specific problem
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, but I cannot find any solution at all, so I thought I'd ask
<ailo> I've never heard of it, but could be you could find some help in general Ubuntu forums
<Sm0keydaBear> I mean, if you can't help, you can't help
<Sm0keydaBear> But really, I mean this is killing me why I'm not able to install this
<Sm0keydaBear> Everything should load perfectly from the CD, but it doesn't
<Sm0keydaBear> So I mean, I'm just not sure what exactly I'm supposed to do here
<len-dt> as someone who has loaded it almost daily for over 6 months... It is killing me too.
<len-dt> I have been able to select which drive to install grub to.
<len-dt> In two ways
<Sm0keydaBear> But will it let you boot from the boot selection menu from bios?
<Sm0keydaBear> I mean, that's pretty much the ONLY problem I'm having, is not getting it to be in the boot selection menu
<len-dt> the manual partition screen allows the device to be chosen. The bios in my case lets me choose which hard drive to boot from.
<Sm0keydaBear> I get that, but I chose like EVERY drive in the list, and still could not finish installing GRUB
<len-dt> So you are saying there is a boot selection menu in bios?
<Sm0keydaBear> I suppose when I am able to install GRUB, there will be
<len-dt> Ok, so there is not then.
<Sm0keydaBear> No, not as of right now, I cannot install GRUB
<len-dt> the boot selection would come from grub
<len-dt> grub is not bios.
<Sm0keydaBear> I will BRB, I think my HDD will be done formatting then, and I will come back and let you know what's going on
<Sm0keydaBear> I will try installing straight off of the CD
<len-dt> OK
<ailo> That guy is lucky if he's able to separate between his left and right hand. But, not easy when not all that in speed with installing OS's
<len-dt> :)   so much easier to just be there
<ailo> That much is clear. "It doesn't install" doesn't give you many clues
<Sm0keydaBear> Found out what was wrong. Basically it was just the way that it named all of my partitions with the weird numbers
<Sm0keydaBear> I had the right drive selected, but the wrong partition
<Sm0keydaBear> Installing updates then I finally get to check out what I can do. I might need help setting up JACK tho
<Sm0keydaBear> Oh, one question, the preinstalled version of Ardour is basically fully functional, correct?
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes I am back again to annoy you...
<Sm0keydaBear> But this time, I'm having issues with my S/PDIF connection. I'm not entirely sure it's my S/PDIF, but I cannot figure this problem out.
<Sm0keydaBear> I can record and have sound go INTO Ardour, but I cannot reroute the sound back to play out of my computers speakers, presumebly because of me using S/PDIF on my reciever.
<Sm0keydaBear> Am I missing something? I've got my connections in JACK so that Ardour L/R is connected to systems' playback 1 and playback 2
<Sm0keydaBear> But I get no sound, can anyone tell me what I'm missing?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Your speakers are connected to the spdif outlet on your audio device?
<ailo> What device is it?
<Sm0keydaBear> Ummm, what do you mean device
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: What kind of audio device?
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok this is what I got, my computer has onboard sound and the S/PDIF is from the back out of my computer, into my reciever
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: And, did you try desktop sound, when not using jack. Does that work?
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes, I can create noise or whatever in Audacity, and it does work with sound coming out
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: How many outputs does jack show for your audio device?
<Sm0keydaBear> JACK shows 8 I think
<Sm0keydaBear> If you mean Playback devices, it shows 8
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Then you should connect to the other outputs, and see which one of them is spdif
<Sm0keydaBear> Ahh I just looked it up and was going to try them out
<ailo> The first 2 aught to be your analoge stereo outs
<Sm0keydaBear> Yah I think they are
<Sm0keydaBear> Just to confirm, I need to be connecting Master/out 1 and 2 into whichever playback device my S/PDIF is?
<Sm0keydaBear> Well that's weird, I just tried all connecting my master/out 1 and 2 to all playbacks, but still get no sound out
<Sm0keydaBear> Is there a way to find which playback my S/PDIF is?
<mighty_aboba> Card?
<Sm0keydaBear> Onboard
<mighty_aboba> Model?
<mighty_aboba> Does it have SPDIF out?
<Sm0keydaBear> IEC958
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes, and it does work without JACK
<mighty_aboba> Is it works with Pulse Audio?
<Sm0keydaBear> HDA Intel: ALC889
<Sm0keydaBear> I don't know, how do I check that btw?
<mighty_aboba> Do you have installed PulseAudio?
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok nevermind lol, I've been using PulseAudio
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok, I guess this is the issue, I'm not seeing my S/PDIF on my Output Devices list
<mighty_aboba> I have two diff interfaces in qjackctl preferences
<mighty_aboba> which is
<mighty_aboba> hw:0 analog part of my onboard card
<mighty_aboba> and hw:1 is didgital part(SPDIF)
<mighty_aboba> check it, maybe you have it too
<ailo> That's weird
<ailo> But then you need to choose a different output, only
<Sm0keydaBear> I just changed it to HW:0
<ailo> My digital out is HW:0,2
<Sm0keydaBear> Also have plughw:0 , /dev/audio and dev/dsp
<Sm0keydaBear> oh wait
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: If you select the correct audio device in "Interface", and then see under "Outputs"..
<ailo> Sorry, "Output Device"
<Sm0keydaBear> I didn't see the dropdown box on the right lol. hw:0,1 ALC889,1 digital
<mighty_aboba> Does anybody knows where I can find some instructions about performance boosting?
<Sm0keydaBear> Humm it's not working still
<Sm0keydaBear> Pretty odd, I just can't get any sound out of JACK
<mighty_aboba> try to kill PA
<Sm0keydaBear> Also, the only output's showing up in PA is my video cards
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok, should I command line it?
<mighty_aboba> pulseaudio --kill
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok did that but my S/PDIF still doesn't show up in PulseAudio :(
<Sm0keydaBear> Lol, I lost my third tab actually in Configuration
<Sm0keydaBear> Is there a reason why PulseAudio isn't letting my S/PDIF or even Analogs show up? Or maybe JACK is messing it up>
<Sm0keydaBear> ?
<mighty_aboba> Show up? where?
<mighty_aboba> Maybe you must select the right interface
<Sm0keydaBear> Inside of PulseAudio
<Sm0keydaBear> I selected pretty much the default, HW 0
<Sm0keydaBear> Which DOES work in Audacity
<mighty_aboba> PA? Does you kill PA?
<mighty_aboba> If you kill it
<mighty_aboba> the spdif or analog outs will not showed inside pa
<mighty_aboba> try to alsamixer in console
<mighty_aboba> maybe your outs are muted
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok one second
<Sm0keydaBear> My S/PDIF and S/PDIF Default PCM are at 00, but are not muted
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Are you mixing up PA with jack?
<Sm0keydaBear> I'm not sure how to do that
<ailo> When you say pulseaudio settings, what do you mean?
<Sm0keydaBear> Ohhhh you mean like thinking they're the same thing
<ailo> qjackctl controls jack, not PA
<ailo> And PA does not control jack
<Sm0keydaBear> No inside of JACK I have my Ardour connected to all of the outs
<Sm0keydaBear> But inside PA, I do not have my standard outs showing up
<Sm0keydaBear> It only shows my video card outs :(
<ailo> You said before, you had it working with PA
<Sm0keydaBear> And a Dummy Output now that I disabled my video cards
<ailo> Which means, you had it selected for your output device
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes one second, I will test sound with Audacity
<Sm0keydaBear> Audacity IS working with HDA Intel: ALC889 hw 0,1
<ailo> mighty_aboba: What kind of performane boosting do you need?
<Sm0keydaBear> Is there something in ALSA that I need to connect?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: There's no hw 0,1 in PA settings
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Where are you doing PA settings?
<mighty_aboba> speed boosting
<Sm0keydaBear> I only have a Dummy Output in PA, but sound works via Audacity
<ailo> Go to the volume applet, and click the "mixer", or "settings" or whatever it's called
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: That's the PA mixer/settings
<ailo> mighty_aboba: You need lower latency? what?
<mighty_aboba> i want to take from my laptop maximum
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, in Qjackctrl, I have in Audio my Master out 1/2 from Ardour connected to all 8 Playbacks
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Qjackctl only controls jack
<ailo> Not Pulseaudio
<ailo> Just to make that clear
<Sm0keydaBear> Right, I know, but Audacity works without PulseAudio I believe
<Sm0keydaBear> Err, DOES work with Dummy Output only
<Sm0keydaBear> And Ardour DOES have a signal coming out of the master channel
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Why not make life easy, and just use the analoge out?
<Sm0keydaBear> I mean my reciever does not have an analog out
<ailo> analog in, you mean
<Sm0keydaBear> And it is what I primarily use, so I figure why not get the work done first and then get to work
<Sm0keydaBear> Making music is kind of my job
<Sm0keydaBear> First time user of Ubuntu btw
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Are you not getting the performance you require? What is missing?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: It's a bit of a challenge, just jumping in
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: My advice is, give it some time
<Sm0keydaBear> Right I mean the only thing I'm really hanging on is getting this to work
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: As mighty_aboba suggested, when using jack, try using alsamixer from the console to see the controls for your audio device
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes I have it open
<ailo> If you see spdif there, then it is active and available with jack
<ailo> Or, should be
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes, I have S/PDIF and S/PDIF Default PCM
<ailo> PA also uses alsa drivers for its backend, but does things a bit differently
<Sm0keydaBear> Both unmuted
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: btw, when you start jack, no problems? It just starts and runs fine?
<Sm0keydaBear> Everything is fine, no problems in the message window of JACK
<Sm0keydaBear> I have my Audio Output and Inputs, but I need Playback 9 and 10
<Sm0keydaBear> I cannot access my S/PDIF because they have no number above them in Alsamixer
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You could ask on #jack, about digital outputs. I'm afraid I have very little experience with that, except I have managed to sync two devices using spdif
<Sm0keydaBear> Ok I will ask there, thanks
<Sm0keydaBear> Well, still searching for a way to get it to work lol
<Sm0keydaBear> Guess I will mess with the output channels and whatnot
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: There's also #opensourcemusicians
<Sm0keydaBear> Cool, I'll check there as well
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Also, if you have audio coming out from the spdif, when using pulseaudio, that means you have selected the right device
<ailo> You can't say it's not showing up, when evidentally you are using it
<ailo> And it's selected
<ailo> In Pulseaudio settings, that is. Which has absolutely nothing to do with jack, whatsever
<ailo> Except both use alsa drivers, which most probably means it should work on jack, also
<Sm0keydaBear> lol I did the pulseaudio --kill command and then the output disappeared
<Sm0keydaBear> But I can still get sound output from Audacity, which is what's weird
<Sm0keydaBear> It seems Audacity like other programs directly access the sound, but for some reason JACK is not interfacing with my S/PDIF
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You're probably using alsa with Audacity, which means, it's blocking PA when you use it
<ailo> That would be visible in Audacity settings
<ailo> And that has nothing to do with PA, alsa, or jack settings. That's just the settings for Audacity
<Sm0keydaBear> lol, I guess a restart was all it needed
<Sm0keydaBear> Now I have PulseAudio JACK Sink connected :)
<Sm0keydaBear> Oh BTW, one more question before I get out of here, are there any more sound generators / synths that I can find?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: Yes, PA + jack, but that's not what makes the digital out work
<ailo> So, the digital out works now?
<Sm0keydaBear> Yes, PulseAudio recognizes my S/PDIF now after restart
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: That has nothing to do with jack
<ailo> When you run jack, PA stops using your device
<ailo> When you set PA to use jack as sink, PA is nothing more than Software
<ailo> No drivers in use
<ailo> Jack is doing the driver part
<Sm0keydaBear> Hmmm, I don't know anything about this yet
<ailo> Pulseaudio is a desktop audio system, that normally uses alsa drivers
<ailo> When jack is running, it is jack that is using the alsa drivers for that card, not PA
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: While you were gone, I found a way to use the spdif only
<ailo> But, I guess you won't need it
<Sm0keydaBear> lol thanks anyways
<Sm0keydaBear> Oh yah btw, did you know where I could find some instruments to use with JACK?
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: make searches based on lv2 and dssi
<ailo> Or is it just dssi?
<ailo> Not a lot shows up, btw
<ailo> Or just google..
<Sm0keydaBear> Cool stuff, looks like an immediate download
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: You basically have three types of tech, that are linux specific. ladspa(fx), dssi(instruments) and lv2 (am I forgetting something?)
<ailo> Also, there's a bit of vst support, but not much of that with Ubuntu Studio
<ailo> And not for vst instruments, AFAIK
<ailo> You'll need to add a PPA to get VST support to some software, like a KXStudio PPA
<ailo> Sm0keydaBear: What kind of music are you making? You have anything we can listen to?
<scriptwarlock> halo everyone
<scriptwarlock> any ideas about this? "FATAL: Module raw1394 not found" after issuing this command modprobe raw1394
<ailo> scriptwarlock: raw1394 was replaced by a new stack some time ago
<ailo> What are you trying to do?
<ailo> And on which OS?
<scriptwarlock> so how do i check if the 1394 is loading or working
<scriptwarlock> os
<scriptwarlock> oh ubuntu studio 12.04
<ailo> You're trying to start a firewire device, right?
<ailo> If using jack, you only need to be member of audio group
<scriptwarlock> yes but of course just checking if the module is loaded or present
<ailo> Which you are
<ailo> The 1394 module is replaced
<ailo> So, not used
<ailo> Hasn't been since 10.04, by default
<scriptwarlock> replaced of what?
<ailo> scriptwarlock: A new firewire stack has replaced it
<ailo> scriptwarlock: What device are you trying to get started?
<scriptwarlock> itommorow i'll be using the presonus studio live 24 miing console that has a firewire to record the audio
<scriptwarlock> mixing*
<ailo> scriptwarlock: Use ffado-diag to see what's going on
<ailo> I mean, when using the device
<scriptwarlock> the one in the mixer>ffad mixer?
<ailo> If it's a device that is known to work, it should just work, out of the box
<ailo> scriptwarlock: in the console. Install ffado-tools, and use the tool ffado-diag to see info about the device, etc
<scriptwarlock> ah ok
<ailo> scriptwarlock: You don't have access to the device now?
<scriptwarlock> tommorow
<scriptwarlock> you know presonus mixing consoles?
<ailo> scriptwarlock: Haven't tried it. You can try out ffado-diag now, if you like. It will tell you:   old 1394 stack present.... False
<ailo>   old 1394 stack loaded..... False
<ailo>   old 1394 stack active..... False
<ailo>   new 1394 stack present.... True
<ailo>   new 1394 stack loaded..... True
<ailo>   new 1394 stack active..... True
<ailo>   /dev/raw1394 node present. False
<scriptwarlock> aha
<scriptwarlock> yeah we have the same result
<scriptwarlock> that means i have a working firewire
<ailo> scriptwarlock: Here's the file that allows users in audio group to use firewire devices: cat /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<ailo> So, no further configuration needed
<scriptwarlock> oh my
<ailo> If the device is known to work, you might need to fiddle with it, getting it to start. For me, I need to first start the device. Then connect the cable. Very weird
<scriptwarlock> i have link the ffad0 to raw1394
<ailo> Perhaps for other devices, there's no fiddling at all. You just start jack, and you're done
<ailo> scriptwarlock: As I said. No configs needed. You just start jack
<scriptwarlock> awtz
<scriptwarlock> darn gotta bring back what i have done
<ailo> scriptwarlock: A fresh install would do the trick. It's all there, as is
<scriptwarlock> yeah thanks very much
<scriptwarlock> tomorrow will tell me everything after firing the mixing console
<ailo> Good luck :). Always risky not testing beforehand
<scriptwarlock> yep
<scriptwarlock> some commands to unlink that ffado to raw1394?
<ailo> Not really sure what you did
<scriptwarlock> ln /dev/fw0 /dev/raw1394
<ailo> So, you created a link to /dev/fw0 in /dev/raw1394?
<ailo> You could just delete the link
<ailo> Don't think the link would do anything anyway tho
<scriptwarlock> and changing the permission to some 666 or 775
<ailo> I'd just do a fresh install, to be sure.
<scriptwarlock> thats fine anyway this is just a fresh install so no problem for me... so to wrap everything i need is just fire the jack and connect the device to my laptop/
<ailo> Just connect, and start jack
<scriptwarlock> got it darn i messed the OS
<scriptwarlock> if only we have a restore point that would be very convenient
<ailo> There might be a way to make copies of the system, but you'd have to do it manually. Perhaps there are some tools for that
<ailo> Not builtin into the OS, anyway
<scriptwarlock> it could be rsync or remastersys
<scriptwarlock> anyway thanks for the help very informative
<scriptwarlock> is the audio production>mixers>ffado mixer is the same with ffado-daig?
<ailo> ffado-mixer is for controlling the internal routing of the firewire device
<scriptwarlock> ok
<scriptwarlock> thanks be right back some time gonna reinstall ustudio
<Danne575> why cant i config my asus d2pm audiocard,it is not compatibelt whith ubuntustudio probely
<ailo> Daviey: What seems to be your problem?
<Daviey> ailo: Where do i begin?
<ailo> Daviey: Sorry :)
<ailo> That guy Danne seems to have disappeared quickly
<janolap1> Hi there, I have a problem using a dv camcorder with kino 1.3.4 : I have bought a old samsung  vp-d376 to use it as a dv player and to avoid using my so old sony dcr pc 110. When I try to acquire the dv tape through kino, the image freezes after a few seconds and the capture stops. But the camcorder is still playing.
<janolap1> So I can capture a few sequences but not all
<janolap1> Where can I go to see if there is a error ?
<janolap1> Ooops rebooting...
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-19
<cfhowlett> upgrade to 12.04 delayed to painfully slow download speeds in China but: mission accomplished.  12.04 64  bit now in full effect.  While exploring graphics options I found ~ NO font manager???
<len-dt> cfhowlett, Being an audio guy... what does a font manager do?
<cfhowlett> len-dt: in previous versions, display the various fonts for preview purposes and/or create a catalog for design purposes
<len-dt> Is there one that you like over others?
<cfhowlett> whatever the default was in 10.04 was fine for me.  No opinion on others I never tried them.
<len-dt> There is talk of creating a publishing workflow, so that would fit in.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: I HIGHLY recommend it.  You never know what you'll miss until it's gone.
<len-dt> Though of course it would be useful in graphics as well.
<cfhowlett> In re: audio, is there a podcast workflow available?
<len-dt> I would hope the tools are there, but an official workflow no.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: is there a workflow template?  I would be willing to take a crack at writing one ...
<len-dt> Any of the podcatses I have listened to have just been recorded conversations, so I may be missing something.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: workflow = how to with the available tools, right?
<len-dt> Yes. And suggest tools if they are not available. It is ok to add more.
<cfhowlett> yeah, all the tools seem to be standard in US, but I haven't seen a write up.
<len-dt> We are also looking at a menu item that open software center with extra software that makes sense to that menu.
<len-dt> ailo, is working on docs starting next week some time... though he has lots done too.
<len-dt> Lots of the web page is his.
<cfhowlett> I'll keep a lookout.  As it is, my local LUG has expressed interest in podcasting with Ubuntu, so I'll draft up something for them.
<len-dt> Great! we could use a copy or even a link to it.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: wilco
<len-dt> where in the menus we have now would you put a font manager?
<cfhowlett> graphics
<len-dt> Right. There is a package called font-manager. (gnome) I will sugest we add that or ask for something better.
<cfhowlett> note: this is to be distinguished from the font CREATION tools which also seem to be gone
<len-dt> I don't know if we should go there, but will ask. The one I am talking about seems to be install and preview
<len-dt> I don't think these will be backported to 12.04, but a good possibility for 12.10.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: exactly what I had in mind.  Makes a nice tool for demo'ing US to creatives
<len-dt> It also doesn't seem to drag along any depends.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: nice.
<len-dt> and it happens to end up in the right submenu.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: "I love it when a plan comes together."
<len-dt> I seem to be the main worker bee these days, so I will ask and if no complaints over a week, just do it.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: thanks.  looking forward to it.  Backport would be nice as I only boot LTS releases
<len-dt> apt-get install font-manager
<len-dt> (with sudo)
<cfhowlett> right.  thanks
<BitPuffin> Weh, right click is very slow :(
<BitPuffin> Well, desktop right click anyway, rest is good
<Mish> Hello People! Is anybody online right now? If yes can I ask a  question?
<Mish> Um Hello! Is anyone online?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Mish> Haha I was expecting something like that. Anyways, on to my question. I run Ubuntu Studio and I want to remove a specific program, MyPaint. However if I try to do that (either via the software centre or synaptics) I am told that I need to remove this package as well, "ubuntustudio-graphics". I want to know whether doing this will remove all graphics packages too like inkscape and blender.
<GridCube> if im not mistaken, that i might, ubuntustudio-graphics might be just a metapackage, so deleting it wont do any harm
<Unit193> Nope, it's fine to remove.
<Mish> Thank You (Please forgive me for any inconvenience. Next time I'll be well versed with IRC etiquette)
<GridCube> ;) no problem
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-20
<MaynardW1ters> hey guys, i am running ubuntu studio from a flash drive with persistent memory. I used a windows universal usb installer to install to the usb stick, does anyone know how to use the persistence? to keep data?
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i always just do an install
<holstein> i install to the USB device, and have a full normal install there with persistence
<holstein> should be that when you make changes, those changes are saved in the persistent area
<MaynardW1ters> so lets pretend I have a windows xp machine to work with
<MaynardW1ters> i need to mount the ubuntu studio dvd
<holstein> i dont use XP
<MaynardW1ters> then when im going through the install simply point at the usb device
<holstein> but, i dont think you need to mount devices in windows
<holstein> anyways... you can have the hard drive out if you want
<holstein> im saying, have the installation media, and the USB
<holstein> do a normal install, selecting the USB as the source
<holstein> or, read up on how you just made the USB stick you made
<MaynardW1ters> holstein: i thank you for the suggestion, but right now i am able to boot from the drive, it does ask me if i want to install it everytime, but thats not a big deal, so im going first spend some time trying to get this working before I reinstall over it
<holstein> sounds like you have a LIVE usb
<holstein> thats the way it'll work
<holstein> i would read up on grub
<MaynardW1ters> when creating, it gave me the option of 4gigs of persistence which i selected, so i feel like it shouldnt be too hard to get it working
<holstein> !grub2 | MaynardW1ters
<ubottu> MaynardW1ters: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: sure.. but what gave you that? what is "it" expecting? is that from inside windows? do you need persistence?
<MaynardW1ters> the universal usb installer 1.9.0.4 gave me that option when moving the ubuntu studio dvd iso to the usb,
<MaynardW1ters> it was from inside windows
<MaynardW1ters> I absolutely want the persistence
<MaynardW1ters> I dont understand why grub would be playing a major part in this
<holstein> a normal install will give you that and more and on a proper filesystem
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: if you install as i am suggesting, you can install grub to the hard drive you have instead of the USB and "break" boot
<holstein> if you are saying "how do i get a persistent booting USB" im anwering with, cont bother, just install to the USB and be aware of where grub is going
<holstein> the end result is a fully functioning normal system on an EXT filesystem... if thats what you want
<MaynardW1ters> so you are recommending that I end up editing the grub config on the internal hard drive, and have it pointing to the usb as a boot device with a 'proper' install on it, is that correct?
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i just install grub to the USB stick so its literally the same as now, just with a fully functional system with persistence
<MaynardW1ters> yea you are right, currently the liveusb is on a fat32 filesystem, which will limit my file sizes.
<holstein> im suggesting you read about and become aware of grub so you do not end up with grub on your main hard drive
<holstein> in that scenario, the USB will need to be present for your system to boot *anything*
<holstein> that will seem broken to you, even though that will be the default action
<MaynardW1ters> i understand the basics of grub, and i am pretty sure i can avoid that problem
<holstein> i have, in the past, just unplugged the internal hard drive, installed to USB as normal, and that gives a systemn that will boot, and have grub on the USB stick
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: its automatic to install grub on your hard drive
<MaynardW1ters> so, If I already have a liveusb of ubuntu studio, and I can boot to it, then it should be able to allow me to use that liveimage to install a proper system to that usb.... ill try that
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: if it were me, i would either get a xubuntu alternate iso, install and customize the grub install location, and intall the ubuntustudio stuff... or, unplug the hard drive
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: depends on how that USB stick is partitioned.. you wont be able to blow out the entire stick
<holstein> i used to make one big partition, and not make a swap partition
<MaynardW1ters> and now you do something different?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i just have normal installs
<holstein> i dont need USB booting systems like that.. and nothing in ubuntustduio will benifit from flash media like that
<MaynardW1ters> so now you have swap, because ubuntu usually sets up some type of swap by default?
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: in theory, you dont want swap on flash memory like that
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: did i really care? no.. its just a USB stick, or flash card
<MaynardW1ters> gotchya
<holstein> but still, they have limited write cycles, and having swap can "chew" them up
<holstein> did i have USB sticks with swap? sure.. would i bother not having swap? if i wanted a system for a long time, i might.. but i wouldnt lose sleep over it
<MaynardW1ters> k
<holstein> setting up a USB stick live with persistence was a pain though.. i did it once to say i could then i just started doing normal installs
<MaynardW1ters> holstein: on my netbook, ive seen huge increases in responsiveness from gnome to xfce to fluxbox
<MaynardW1ters> i understand ubstudio uses the subuntu as a base, have you tried any ultra light window mangers
<holstein> subuntu?
<MaynardW1ters> xubuntu
<holstein> we use the XFCE ui.. we had the normal gnome2 before that
<holstein> we will not be going any lighter than that for user experience
<MaynardW1ters> k
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, and you can use any DE or window manager you like
<holstein> all our packages are in the repos, and you dont have to use the metapackages
<MaynardW1ters> i understand that, just wanted to hear about your experiences
<holstein> you can install lubuntu, and install just what you want/need
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i use openbox on debian on a regular basis
<MaynardW1ters> well im using an 11.04 and some of the newest stuff isnt in there, but i really like being able to use fluxbox
<holstein> on my studio production machine, i am still running 10.04 with gnome2
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: you are "able" to use fluxbox with any version
<MaynardW1ters> i understand, and will be trying that
<len-dt> holstein, just so you know, there is a selection of where grub is installed on the live image. It is in the manual section.
<holstein> len-dt: COOL.. i saw it blast right past it there for a while
<len-dt> I have also found that if there is a drive I don't want grub on, I can just mount it before running install and the installer will leave it alone.
<holstein> len-dt: thats a nice trick!
<len-dt> I learned this from having my netbook end up unbootable once...
<holstein> easier than pulling it out
<holstein> len-dt: hehe.. yeah, thats how i learned too
<len-dt> I know how to redo grub, but lots of people don't.
<holstein> i just took a day and learned
<holstein> i broke it in VM and restored.. broke it on a few boxes a few different ways and restored
<len-dt> I know too many people who just panic.
<holstein> i used to just calmly re install :)
<len-dt> I had fixed LILO many times before GRUB showed up.
<holstein> at first, im sure i would panic and not even relize what was borked
<holstein> i really started using linux just before 8.04 released
<holstein> fulltime
<holstein> one of the mepis releases was my first fulltime linux system i ran and didnt break
<len-dt> I started just around slackware .8 or something when I couldn't get OS/2 to do what I wanted. Never have run an MS system.
<len-dt> I was running a BBS back before Inet got big.
<holstein> nice... i need to do something like gentoo or arch... something that will make me learn a little more
<holstein> im using debian on a daily basis now, but im not really learning much more
<len-dt> I have only so much room in my brain... still learning lots already. The stuff about making packages is keeping me busy
<holstein> len-dt: thanks for helping us with your talents!
<len-dt> holstein, I can see why LTS is released as .04 and not .10 ... There is no one around in the summer ;-)
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-21
<MaynardWaters> hey guys is there anywhere on the website that I can report that ive got the studio working on different architectures
<MaynardWaters> I am able to get Hydrogen at least playing on a _little_ netbook
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-15
<studio-user477> hello
<studio-user477> could you help me to install wine in ubuntu
<studio-user477> ??
<studio-user477> is any body there
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install wine.
<Unit193> (No dot in the command.)
<Unit193> But, but, but....
<kksafak> hi, i have a aministrator account with passwort and i set a another account without passwort. but my desctop opened directly to administrator. why?
<kksafak> hi, i have a aministrator account with passwort and i set a another account without passwort. but my desctop opened directly to administrator. why?
<GridCube> kksafak, patience, do no repeat yourself so fast
<GridCube> kksafak, also check this and do the oposite http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<kksafak> i have not the lock/unlock button
<GridCube> kksafak, no thats for ubuntu, check the rest of the comments that explain how to do that on no-unity guis
<kksafak> all my settings is correct, and i see it active but dont work
<GridCube> kksafak, in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf there is a line that says "autologin" just comment it or remove it, no autologin no more
<kksafak> [SeatDefaults]
<kksafak> autologin-guest=false
<kksafak> autologin-user=kksafak
<kksafak> autologin-user-timeout=0
<kksafak> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<kksafak> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<kksafak> user-session=xubuntu
<GridCube> kksafak, just comment the autologin lines
<GridCube> also kksafak do not paste text directly to the channel, use pastebin
<kksafak> ok... how must be the lines?
<GridCube> not autologin, just remove those lines, cut them and paste them to a backup file somewhere
<GridCube> if it says autologin it will autologin, don use autologin and it wont autologin
<kksafak> what happened if i do anything wrong?
<GridCube> you wont be able to log in
<GridCube> removing just the lines that say "autologin" wont do any harm
<GridCube> and i mean "just"
<kksafak> also i change this line "autologin-session=lightdm-autologin" to "autologin-session=lightdm-just"
<kksafak> correct?ü
<GridCube> yes, all of them
<GridCube> just make sure this remains: greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<GridCube> and user-session=xubuntu too
<kksafak> i cant not change, i become this: "failed to save document"
<GridCube> yes, its a protected file, open it wit gksu "TEXTEDITORYOULIKE" /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> instead of "TEXTEDITORYOULIKE" use the name of the text editor you like
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-16
<kksafak> i cant open it with gksu
<holstein> it?
<kksafak> he ask  me the password and i give the PW but dont open anything
<holstein> kksafak: for?
<holstein> kksafak: you can use pastebin if its helpful to convey to the volunteers what is going on
<kksafak> for changing he lightDM.conf
<holstein> kksafak: sudo nano will open that.. or gksudo gedit /path/to/file .. or whatever you would like to use
<kksafak> how?
<holstein> kksafak: open a terminal and type
<holstein> sudo nano /path/to/file
<holstein> OR, gksudo gedit
<holstein> OR, the text editor of your choice
<kksafak> can i use abiword?
<holstein> kksafak: abiword would be overkill, but sure
<holstein> kksafak: what would i do? type exactly one of the commands i gave above, or search "edit file as root with abiword ubuntu"
<holstein> kksafak: i would back that up first regardless, then you wont have any issues
<kksafak> howcan i work with sudo nano /path/to/file?
<holstein> kksafak: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> edit a file?
<holstein> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<holstein> in that case, you use the terminal
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<holstein> sudo says "i want to edit this file as root" and nano is a text editor
<holstein> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 182 kB, installed size 600 kB
<holstein>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is the file you referenced that you are trying to edit
<holstein> otherwise, you can use gedit
<holstein> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 519 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<holstein> you would use a different command to "borrow the privileges" or root
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<holstein> so, the command would be
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<holstein> kksafak: clear?
<kksafak> :(
<holstein> kksafak: whats the issue?
<holstein> kksafak: open a terminal and type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<holstein> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> ^^ the errors there
<kksafak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5879284/
<holstein> kksafak: thats the file
<holstein> kksafak: thats the file open in an editor, ready to be edited, and saved
<kksafak> but i can not save
<holstein> kksafak: why?
<holstein> control O saves
<kksafak> http://imagebin.org/264668
<holstein> kksafak: whats the issue, friend?
<holstein> kksafak: if you open a root, with sudo, you save it
<holstein> if you are getting an error, share it with me
<kksafak> if i want to save the changes i become a writing error
<holstein> kksafak: i would need to see those errors, friend
<holstein> !tr | kksafak
<kksafak> http://imagebin.org/264670
<holstein> you cant translate that for me?
<holstein> i cant even copy paste that error to google translate that way
<holstein> please wait!
<kksafak> Error while attempting to register (recording)
<holstein> kksafak: i have no idea what that is
<holstein> kksafak: what are you trying to do, friend?
<holstein> just save the file back.. if its not saving, try going to a turksish support channel
<holstein> this is *not* ubuntustudio specific
<holstein> you can try #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<kksafak> i want to change the "autologin-session=lightdm-autologin" file to "v"
<kksafak> autologin-session=lightdm-just
<holstein> to v?
<kksafak> ubuntustudio 13
<holstein> just edit the file,and save it back
<kksafak> ok
<holstein> kksafak: use a live CD to edit the file, if you are having issues with permissions
<kksafak> i want only, that my desktop not run automatically
<kksafak> why is this too strain?
<holstein> i mean, it comes that way out of the box.. and i think we clearly had an obvious language barrier..
<studio> Hey guys
<studio> I've got a problem.
<studio> Rakkarack doesn't gives a distortion sound. What's wrong?
<studio> On last ubuntu studio release.
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-17
<studio-user711> so quiet in here :-)
<Guest25812> Hola, el centro de software de ubuntu no me funciona..
<studio-user632> buenos Dias !!
<studio-user632> Existe la posibilidad de installar rivendell en UbuntuEstudio?
<arnaud__> hi ! I have an issue with Ladi Session Manager, no MIDI is shown but it works fine in Patchage. As anybody ever saw this, and know how to fix it ?
<Alex222> I'm having trouble recording tuxguitar with Ardour.  I have tuxguitar connected to jack through qsynth but when I play tuxguitar at 120bpm and record it into an Ardour session set at 120bpm the tuxguitar gets off beat.  Hydrogen doesn't. ???
<risto> Just learning to use Ubuntu studio for audio production. How do you interconnect the various programs so that they play, sync and save as one. I know this can be done, I'm just new to the Lynux world.
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-18
<risto> I am new to ubuntu studio and linux as a whole. How do you interconnect Ardour and hydrogen and all the other audio programs to run together?
<heroin-dave> Hello, I need some noob advice for Ubuntu Studio. I can't seem to figure out how to integrate all the audio programs together. I am totaly new to Ubuntu Studio and all of its audio software. Please help.
<zequence> heroin-dave: have you heard of jack?
<zequence> jack is a pro audio server, which enables you to connect different applications together. Each application must be set to use the jack audio server
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> heroin-dave: See the section about how to start jack with qjackctl
<zequence> connections are done in "Connect"
<zequence> First start jack, then open applications, such as Hydrogen (drum machine/sequencer), qtractor (DAW)
<heroin-dave> Right on guys, I finally got Ardour and Hydrogen to work together through Jack. Thanks for the help.
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-19
<victor__> hey is anybody here?
<Laila> Someone can help me with Ardor?
<holstein> !ask | Laila
<ubottu> Laila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> also, try #ardour or #opensourcemusicians
<Laila> Oh! YEs,m
<Laila> Sorry* I tryi
<Laila> There is no one in #ardor, i'm going to try #opensourcemusicians, thank you!
<holstein> Laila: you are spelling it incorrectly
<holstein> Laila: the channel is #ardour
<Laila> Oh! Thanks!
<MaynardWaters> !patience | Laila
<ubottu> Laila: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> laila is gone :
<holstein> :/
<holstein> never asked the question
<MaynardWaters> Laila, you should make some comments about peace love and understanding within patience
<holstein> MaynardWaters: laila is gone, friend
<MaynardWaters> ohhh, I see the | directed the response from ubottu to Laila
<holstein> :)
 * MaynardWaters isn't used to the bots, and plays around like a infant when he sees a new use
<MaynardWaters> how you doing today holstein ?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: this is a great place for playing around
<holstein> MaynardWaters: not bad. tired, and have a half day
<holstein> well, only 1 show, not 2
<MaynardWaters> nice, yea I got back from a 4 day last night so I'm a little tired too
<holstein> MaynardWaters: how far did you travel? did you drive?
<MaynardWaters> by show, you mean you were playing out for people in a public place?
<MaynardWaters> I did drive, about a 3 hour car ride, not too bad, but after 8 hours of teaching, its a long day
<holstein> its a theater job
<holstein> LesMis
<holstein> 8 shows a week for 6 weeks
<MaynardWaters> oooOOOooo, did wolverine make an appearance?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> not unless thats a euphamism ;)
<MaynardWaters> ha!
<MaynardWaters> holstein: use mixxx much?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: nope.. i have only tested it years ago
<MaynardWaters> use any midi/usb devices as controlers?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: for sooperlooper
<MaynardWaters> whats the hardware?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: whatever i have that sends midi
<holstein> MaynardWaters: pedals via usb midi controllers
<holstein> some crap maudio keyboard
<lumpy> ello ello
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-20
<OvenWerks> lumpy: hello back..
<lumpy> heya
<lumpy> how are you doing?
 * lumpy is still having all kinds of fun with streaming
<lumpy> idjc won't work with lame anymore it seems
<lumpy> i have, for the moment, switched over to mixxx
<lumpy> i also lost my entire desktop monday /while/ streaming live
<lumpy> thank god for cli
<lumpy> and sorry if i wasted your time the other night OvenWerks
<lumpy> i still feel stupid
<OvenWerks> not a problem. I was pretty sure it was an alsa setting
<lumpy> well i dunno what happened
<lumpy> for a hot minute it would reset to the settings we changed
<lumpy> and then, after I reinstalled xfce, it keeps em
<lumpy> no clue why
<OvenWerks> PA changes things
<lumpy> but it works now
<OvenWerks> good
<lumpy> i have been running pasuspender to launch stuff now
<lumpy> but still no luck on idjc
<OvenWerks> Might be easiest, but sholdn't be needed
<lumpy> it /should/ see the lame codec
<lumpy> but it is not
<OvenWerks> idjc is just won't stream? or I guess lame too
<lumpy> lame works with mixxx
<lumpy> but not idjc
<lumpy> least the latest versions of all
<OvenWerks> mixxx and nvidia have been aprpblem for me.
<lumpy> my tech director remotely installed the stuff for me
<lumpy> mixxx works with my nvidia
<lumpy> but i ditched the nvidia drivers for arandr
<lumpy> arandr seems to work just fine atm
<lumpy> and, for what it is worth, i never recall having to select record in alsa
<OvenWerks> I haven't played with 12.04 for a bit
<lumpy> i am running 12.04.2
<lumpy> and i like it
<OvenWerks> It could be PA changed things for you in both cases.
<lumpy> i still have a few more things to tweak with the desktop
<lumpy> and have to see if i can get idjc to work
<lumpy> it is a bit more better gooder for internet dj stuhh
<lumpy> er stuff
<lumpy> i unistalled it before i streamed tonight
<lumpy> maybe just reinstalling it will work but i think that is not going to be the case
<lumpy> from some forum posts i read
<OvenWerks> I am just trying out mixxx on this desktop... KDE/Studio 13.10
<lumpy> it is looking like you, at present, need to run .make to have it work with lame
<OvenWerks> Were you running it Ogg before by chance?
<lumpy> i will let you know after i destroy my system and figure it ou
<lumpy> nope
<lumpy> before, for years, mp3 128 constant
<lumpy> and it seems the issue is not the source but the stream output
<lumpy> the reason it won't let me actually take the stream is because it is not streaming in the right format
<lumpy> and the newest version says unsupported format
<lumpy> but the config file has the right info for the lame encoder
<lumpy> but it just doesn't work
<lumpy> and , for the life of  both myself and my tech director, we can't find an error log for it anywhere
<OvenWerks> Not fun.
<lumpy> hmm, just had a thought
<OvenWerks> Mixxx works fine here on this DE
<lumpy> wonder if i launched it via pasuspender
<lumpy> i like mixxx
<lumpy> to a degree
<lumpy> but idjc is more suited for internet dj stuff
<lumpy> but mixx does have some sweet features
<lumpy> but i have not gotten it to work with jackd
<lumpy> and i want my compressor
<lumpy> i like the sampers in mixxx
<lumpy> the cross fade is sweeter than idjc
<lumpy> not sure how the recording works
<lumpy> it takes forever to put together all the 5 second clips
<OvenWerks> When I run mixxx it seems to end up with jack ports, but not as many as idjc
<lumpy> when i tried to run it via jack
<lumpy> jack didn't so anything in the connection window
<OvenWerks> I didn't try, I just installed mixxx and jackdbus was already running and mixx showwed up.
<lumpy> i had jack running first as well
<lumpy> i will look into it again
<lumpy> maybe i need to launch it with or with out suspender
<lumpy> but the docs say to launch it via suspender
<lumpy> so i did
<lumpy> i could easily adapt to mixxx, if i can run jack rack with it
<lumpy> but would still prefer idjc
<OvenWerks> what sample rate do you use?
<OvenWerks> 44 or 48?
<lumpy> 44.1 on jack
<OvenWerks> so the stream would be too?
<lumpy> i have been running a higher latency with jack rack
<lumpy> right
<lumpy> stream is the same
<OvenWerks> I would guess all the files are as well
<lumpy> latency is .96 ms the way i set it up
<lumpy> not all of the files but the majority of them
<OvenWerks> 0.96? or 96 ms?
<lumpy> some of the artists use higher rates
<lumpy> er 96
<lumpy> my bad
<lumpy> i don't get over runs with that setting
<lumpy> at lower latency it do once in a while
<OvenWerks> I can get less than 1ms... but not with a SB card
<lumpy> it was a holstein suggestion
<lumpy> and seems to have been a good one
<lumpy> not that that would be a shock
<OvenWerks> Ya, mp3 is over 100 ms anyway.
<OvenWerks> it does make monitoring a bit harder.
<lumpy> the other thing i like about idjc it that it will automatically log in at a time and kill the connection at the end
<lumpy> mixxx does not seem to have such features
<OvenWerks> but you run all you monitoring analog before it hits the computer anyway.
<lumpy> yeah
<lumpy> but i have to manually kill the wave output before i mic
<lumpy> otherwise there is an echo
<lumpy> didn't have to do that with idjc
<OvenWerks> :)
<lumpy> then again i never played with the dual card set up
<lumpy> yet...
<OvenWerks> I remember that with a satilite feed at CBC.
<lumpy> it looks like i could monitor off one card
<lumpy> and stream with the other
<lumpy> just haven't had the chance to play with it yet
<lumpy> i was literally reading the docs as i was streaming the news on monday
<lumpy> and mostly in cli
<lumpy> it was a ton of fun
<OvenWerks> I think when I was playing with it I was streaming in ogg
<lumpy> but, if was not for linux, nothing would have happened at all
<lumpy> i could convert everything to ogg
<lumpy> but, the stream still needs mp3
<lumpy> i think
<lumpy> does icecast support ogg?
<OvenWerks> yes
<lumpy> that might be a solution
<lumpy> just let the server handle it then
<OvenWerks> it is kept by the same people as ogg
<lumpy> so many options
<OvenWerks> the problem would be you r listeners.
<lumpy> so little time
<lumpy> they would need ogg eh?
<OvenWerks> they have to have a player that supports ogg.
<lumpy> ic
<OvenWerks> I think most do
<lumpy> it is a better format imho
<OvenWerks> opus is the futrure.
<lumpy> and would kill this lame problem with every other version
<OvenWerks> *future
<lumpy> agreed
<lumpy> even better format
<lumpy> off topic q
<OvenWerks> GA
<lumpy> does freenode have bnc?
<OvenWerks> bnc = ?
<lumpy> not sure what it stands for but
<lumpy> basically, you are always connected to irc
<lumpy> and when you do log in it plays everything back
<lumpy> so even when your home machine is not connected
<lumpy> you still are
<OvenWerks> I sort of have that here
<lumpy> how so
<OvenWerks> I am running screen on my server with irssi as the irc client
<lumpy> ic
<lumpy> bbiaf gotta let the other DJ out
<OvenWerks> I ssh in to the server then I can reconnect to screen and all the scroll back is there.
<lumpy> i was having ssh issues with the new router
<lumpy> but i managed to hack that out
<lumpy> the other thing about mixxx
<lumpy> is it takes forever to finish a recording
<OvenWerks> screen is a nice tool, it is like a session manager for CLI
<OvenWerks> I can have any number of terminals in it and switch between them, but the program in each feels it has a live terminal.
<lumpy> you are much better at cli than i
<lumpy> but i am getting it back
<lumpy> just slowly
<OvenWerks> So I can have this irc going then switch to another terminal and read mail while a thrid on is doing a SW update.
<OvenWerks> I can detach and log out but screen keeps those terminals live and I can ssh back and reconnect.
<OvenWerks> From the same computer or another. If it is another I can force the new link to steal it from the old one.
<lumpy> nice
<lumpy> time for me to get horizontal
<OvenWerks> K
<lumpy> we shall pick this back up later
<lumpy> nini
<OvenWerks> Bye now
<clemens> Hello! I have ubuntu 12.04 and try to use my Creative X-FI 5.1 Soundblaster (USB), but only the 2 front speakers are working. How can i enable 5.1 surroundsound?
<jarnos> I clicked on "Open Containing Folder" on a Firefox download file and it opens RawTherapee :o
<Guest68364> hi guys, i just hit <Super>+P by a mistake and my nVidia X Server resets on every relog/reboo
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-21
<Guest58780> hello
<Guest58780> my ardour hangs on exports and gives errors ive tried all sorts of exports
<DanielD> hi everyon, is someone using Scala on Studio 13.04 ?
<Teleport> my ardour hangs while exporting and gives no errors, ive tried all ways of exports, im on 13.04 and ardour 2.8.14
<Teleport> my ardour hangs while exporting and gives no errors, ive tried all ways of exports, im on 13.04 and ardour 2.8.14
<Teleport> any solution?
<Telepor> hello i got a problem
<Telepor> my ardour hangs on export and gives no errors, ive tried all ways of exports, im on 13.04 and ardour 2.8.14
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-15
<Murda> Hi
<Jmainguy> Hi
<cfhowlett_> Jmainguy greetings.  ask your support questions
<Jmainguy> sweet
<Jmainguy> I have a emu1616m which hooks into a laptop pci slot
<Jmainguy> pcmci or someting like that
<Jmainguy> then I got a pmpci w/e converter to pci for a desktop
<Jmainguy> hooked it into my desktop, and it wont boot any kind of linux really
<Jmainguy> was running fedora on it, and it would boot 30% of the time, and freeze the rest, if I plug in after booted, it locks up at the same rate
<Jmainguy> I have a sneaking suspician if I plug it into a different desktop, I wont have this problem
<Jmainguy> so it seems to be isolated to my specific desktop in my opinion
<Jmainguy> something with drivers and such I am guessing
<cfhowlett_> Jmainguy so - test your theory!
<Jmainguy> =), yeah I will do that today and feedback
<Jmainguy> trying to setup a little recording studio, Ubuntu Studio should do the trick for me
<Jmainguy> just really want to use the emu1616m (which was designed for xp)
<cfhowlett_> Jmainguy music?
<Jmainguy> yup
<Jmainguy> just me and my brother playing some tunes, nothing people will likely want to hear
<cfhowlett_> Jmainguy #opensourcemusicians
<Jmainguy> but its fun recording
<Jmainguy> ah kewl, ty
<Jmainguy> I will check it out
<cfhowlett_> happy2help
<Jmainguy> so far so good, isnt freezing during the install, which I believe happened last time I had the emu1616m plugged in
<Jmainguy> must just hate the combo of that desktop / card
<Jmainguy> it didnt load the card on first boot, trying the tricks suggested here http://askubuntu.com/questions/264919/how-to-get-emu-1212m-emu-1616m-or-emu-1010-to-work-with-ubuntu
<Jmainguy> snd_emu10k1 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
<Jmainguy> after compiling the drivers, it works
<Jmainguy> =)
<mykevirus> buonasera a tutti
<mw> hello :)
<mw> I have a problem: I can't use jackd in parallel with ALSA - when I enable jackd, programs using ALSA stop sending audio output. Is it possible to run both at once?
<Josue> interezante
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-16
<studio-user417> hi
<faggtron> Hola
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-17
<ubuntu-studio> grun
<ubuntu-studio> msd ccf..
<ubuntu-studio> dzdze
<ubuntu-studio> fee3
<ubuntu-studio> gfrgy..
<ubuntu-studio> thht
<ubuntu-studio> hwo
<ubuntu-studio> thht
<studio-user749> haha
<studio-user749> 如果在 freenode 上有个我们自己的频道，我们就可以在登录系统时登录上 IRC 了，那样如果大家有各自的问题可以很方便地实时交流了，遇到问题可以很快解决，经验也可以很快得到分享。如果没有希望版主可以建个。
<feliks> 7996141
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-18
<myne> ITMSLVS:)
<myne> good thing ya'll are here, i may have seriously fubar'd my install up..lol
<myne> we shall find out in a few i guess..lol
<myne> ahh, but such a beast of a machine. 1 xeon 3.0 (2nd on the way soon) 8 gigs ram and a quatro fx 4600 gpu;)
<myne> xeon dual core.
<myne> bleh, restart time, see ya when i see ya.
<jozefk> how do I copy the ISO to flash drive in Windows and make it persistent? and bootable of course
<Jmainguy> like persistant storage to write to after booting into it?
<Jmainguy> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/guide check out step 3
<nickhilr1> how can i rearrange the tracks in the timeline?
<nickhilr1> the move track up and down options under configure isnt enabled
<nickhilr1> i am using kdenlive 0.9.8
<nickhilr1> under ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> nickhilr1 see kdenlive.org for support/help
<nickhilr1> alright
<holstein> Jmainguy: i set up a persistent live USB one time.. then, i decided that i preferred just having a normal installation installed to the USB stick
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i'll use the mini iso to install without automaticallly installing grub to my main hard drive.. or, i'll install at a machine that has no hard drives
<Jmainguy> holstein: nice, that makes sense
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-19
<rfoley> anyone very familiar with dvd install.  "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"  error.
<holstein> rfoley: its the same
<holstein> !Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> rfoley: in that case, i would confirm the media.. start with the md5 sum
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> then, you can simply try the DVD in another machine.. you could have a bad iso, bad DVD, bad optical drive, or any other hardware
<rfoley> checksums match.   and dvd has been used to install 2 other systems
<holstein> rfoley: then, you *know* its not a problem with that DVD in that case
<holstein> rfoley: i have seen errors like that with bad ram, bad optical drives.. bad motherboards.. etc
<rfoley> i had similar trouble about a year ago with this one installing suse,  im coming to ubuntu and again...
<rfoley> is there a known way to manually start installation in the busybox shell that is keeps kicking me out into?
<holstein> if you have a hardware issue, such as a bad optical drive, there is little you can do other than boot something else.. i would start with a USB stick, and boot it
<rfoley> i had to do manual install and tweak settings on other distros
<holstein> rfoley: no. if the optical drive is failing, you cant manually force something that is going to go around that
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> rfoley: you can try kernel modes at the nomodeset screen
<rfoley> ok.  thanks all for input and help.  it will not boot from usb (old pentium 4 board)  but will try minimal and suggestions and report back.
<holstein> rfoley: you can use many ways to boot usb there, such as plop
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/
<holstein> i use plop to boot USB sticks on older hardware that boot a CD and allow me to then point to USB boot from the loaded plop cd
<holstein> this can help be get around many issues, such as tempermental optical drives
<holstein>  you can also take the hard drive out, and go to an easier, more supported machine, and install to the hard drive.. then, put the hard drive back in the machine
<holstein> rfoley: you likely want lubuntu, and not ubuntustudio anyway, on that hardware
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> i would get lubuntu and try the nomodest and noacpi and any other options under the f6 menu in the live installer.. as well as trying to bypass hardware and isolate what could be (and likely is) failing on hardware of that age
<rfoley> holstein thank you.  plop and a minimal cd image on usb is working well.
<holstein> rfoley: cheers.. maybe its simple as a bad optical drive, then
<rfoley> hardware is old but used for audio production.  recieves midi and older digital audio and relays to more powerful machine for processing.
<holstein> sure.. but the lubuntu base is likely more appropriate
<holstein> you can use lubuntu with lxde, and add the lowlatency kernel from the repo that ubuntustudio ships with, and whatever that ubuntustuduio ships with that you want to use
<holstein> its all ubuntu
<rfoley> drives ram processor test good, but it keeps having trouble recognizing and using ide devices.  i think ide controllers and circuitry on mb but need this one for old equiptment
<rfoley> may look to lubuntu
<holstein> they are *all* ubuntu
<holstein> you can literally "sudo apt-get install lxde" and try lxde at login
<rfoley> certainly.  and many thanks.  i tried other channels and this was the only one with ideas to try.
<audioman> Hi folks! Newbee here. Using UbuntuStudio 14.04 and a PreSonus FP10. Trying to open new project in Ardour connecting to JACK, FFADO and JACK2 Midi engine. Doing this JACK is being started in the background (Presonus switching status to active FireWire) but Ardour says it can't connect to te Audio/Midi engine. Any thoughts? First starting JACK with QtjackCtl doesn't help as Ardour 3.0 wants to open the JACK s
<audioman> ession
<audioman> <audioman>  itself.
<pasic> hi, all
<pasic> i'd like to make my xubuntu better :):) which packages needed for complate UbuntuStudio?
<Guest47013> internet in my ubuntu 14.04 is very very very very slow   why ?
<Guest47013> please help me
<Jmainguy> are you hard wired, wireless, anything running like updates? are other computers on the same network faster? are they connected the same way?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-20
<shaunak> thr?
<shaunak> hey?
<rj6lem> hello;)
<rj6lem> рпивет
<elaeolo> hallo to all from elaeolo!
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-13
<BigPoppaHungry> hello
<holstein> BigPoppaHungry: o/
<BigPoppaHungry> I'm new to IRC
<holstein> welcome
<BigPoppaHungry> and to Ubuntu Studio
<BigPoppaHungry> thank you ;-)
<BigPoppaHungry> I'm very tech saavy, but all my prior experience is with BSD in work envr's
<holstein> nice..
<holstein> should be similar enough underneath for you to really do some damage ;)
<BigPoppaHungry> ;-)
<BigPoppaHungry> I had become very productive with some basic day-to-day tools on Win7, but Win8.1 was a terrible mess for me
<BigPoppaHungry> Win10 (July 29th) seems no better
<BigPoppaHungry> and I can't afford OSX
<holstein> eh.. i thought the dev preview of 10 looked ok
<BigPoppaHungry> (although I might install a Hackintosh later, just for giggles)
<holstein> looked like i would really prefer fixing it for others, over win8
<BigPoppaHungry> haha
<holstein> i reset an admin password for a friend using XP the other day... smh
<BigPoppaHungry> so anyhow, I was a Ubuntu desktop user for a little while, a few years ago
<holstein> at least, its an offline only machine..
<BigPoppaHungry> lol
<holstein> i mean, all i can do is state the facts, and do the job..
<BigPoppaHungry> I just setup dual boot XP Pro with LXLE on my wifes 'spare'
<holstein> xp is EOL, so you can just blow that away
<holstein> finally
<BigPoppaHungry> I'll let you guess which one went fast and easy (it wasn't XP)
<holstein> well, i dont think its fair to compare an xp install with a modern linux install
<BigPoppaHungry> well, in my experience, people with doctorates in the humanities who are also over 40 (so they have high expectations from support, but little desire to learn anything remotely technical) can be the most difficult to continue to support ;-)
<holstein> if you took a linux distro from that era, and installed, it may not be "out of the box" simple on that hardware, either..
<BigPoppaHungry> I'm going to probably just issue an apt-get for samba, and setup some shares (rather than the built-in).  But I'm also considering a bigger package, just to play around
<holstein> i make windows do linux, these days
<holstein> i just setup ssh on the linux boxes, and do all the "hacking" on the windows side.. makes life a lot easier
<holstein> but, i dont have any more local windows machines that are for anything besides testing
<BigPoppaHungry> well, I've got a big family, lots of boxes
<holstein> sure
<BigPoppaHungry> about half down the middle are win
<holstein> ive got the same, just a lot of linux boxes.. speaking ssh, or whatever
<holstein> makes it easier..
<holstein> if someone brings a windows PC around, its up to it to conform
<BigPoppaHungry> I'm not saavy on *nix beyond what I used it at work for, and for a few classes years back, rarely was a daily driver
<holstein> well, if you find it challenging, to constantly be trying to make linux "fit" in with a windows ecosystem, just consider changing the thought process
<holstein> it made my life a lot easier..
<BigPoppaHungry> any gotchas or package mistakes I should avoid, if I do decide on a big samba experiment?
<holstein> samba is great, though
<BigPoppaHungry> with Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> why ubuntustudio?
<BigPoppaHungry> lol
<holstein> anyways, ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, and that is linux, so, you can follow any ubuntu documentation
<holstein> for example, you /joined here, and said "hey", and 40 minutes later, i luckily noticed you
<holstein> you could wait here for days and not see anyone
<BigPoppaHungry> a big factor that has driven me toward Ubuntu this time, is the hate of touch interface and the whole giant tonka toy icon mess.
<BigPoppaHungry> ;-)
<holstein> and, ubuntustudio is specific for audio/video production, so, you dont need to query here specifically for samba config questions
<BigPoppaHungry> and it is indeed much appreciated
<holstein> the issue is.. you'll ask in #ubuntu, and they will send you here, and here is dead..
<BigPoppaHungry> ahh
<BigPoppaHungry> lol
<holstein> then, you are like "well, that opensource stuff is not well supported"
<holstein> well, not you specifically, but, you get what i mean
<holstein> but, ubuntustudio, nor ubuntu promise "get any windows PC happily communicating with it over proprietary protocols"
<BigPoppaHungry> haha, nope.  I've got no probs researching.  I just go with what is easiest.  If I can get ez answers, then hey all the better (within reasonable slackardly limits)
<holstein> so, i just say, take a few steps back, consider just reading about samba, which, is also available on bsd
<holstein> BigPoppaHungry: "ez answers" is the issue.. no one knows your setup.. so, the answers are specific to your case
<BigPoppaHungry> right
<holstein> and, you dont have a "support contract".. as a matter of fact, you have quite the opposite, which can be challenging
<BigPoppaHungry> yep
<holstein> you have hardware that the creators have promise complete support for.. for another OS
<holstein> and i just say that to again, try and highlight where the burden of support is.. which is, completely on you, and the community
<holstein> that means, you have complete control.. and, that means, you have complete responsibility
<BigPoppaHungry> it's just not always easy to find statistical info, like, 'what do most folks with studio do in xyz scenario', which is when it helps to throw out a ping
<holstein> a team of experts were hired, and worked likely months or years, making sure that, when you power up all those windows PC's they can communicate via networking, and work well out of the box
<BigPoppaHungry> preachin to the choir though, lol
<holstein> you are taking that on, when you decide to run BSD, or linux.. or whatever they dont promise support for
<holstein> i dont even think im preaching at all
<holstein> i mean, if linux is the righht tool, thats great. if not, thats great.. im just stating where i think you will get the "best" help
<BigPoppaHungry> true, basic facts in a way, that new folks (or even intermed folks) can easily forget or overlook in the heat of the moment
<holstein> i know, i did
<holstein> when trying to get my audio interface to work, for literally  years
<holstein> buut, those are an investement, and i bought it to work with XP
<holstein> when i switched, that was my responsibility.. not "linux".. linux isnt doing anything to prevent my interface from working
<BigPoppaHungry> brb
<holstein> doesnt make it any easier though
<BigPoppaHungry> sorry
<BigPoppaHungry> wow.  My kids.  I am sorry, but I have to deal with something.  I really appreciate your time though.  Maybe I'll see you here again.
<holstein> sure
<BigPoppaHungry> I usually keep the same names for services
<holstein> cheers
<BigPoppaHungry> take care.
<BigPoppaHungry> thank again, and have a great day!
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-14
<fabiomoog> hello everyone
<fabiomoog> im new with this channel
<fabiomoog> im new with ubuntu studio
<holstein> o/
<fabiomoog> anyone here use Reaper with Wine
<holstein> i dont use *any* software that was intented for another operating system, personally
<fabiomoog> im from Brazil
<fabiomoog> ok. what daw you use in ubntu
<holstein> but, you can try #opensourcemusicians , as well as, #kxstudio
<holstein> i use ardour/mixbus
<fabiomoog> ok its very good this daws
<fabiomoog> please sorry my english
<fabiomoog> where i find plugins for ardour
<holstein> it supports many
<fabiomoog> exist one package with a lot plugins
<fabiomoog> im a begginner
<holstein> many come with it.. there are many in the repos.. there are many online
<holstein> since its *all* open, its quite easy for an author to support ardour..
<fabiomoog> exist a drum sampler like Ezdrummer??
<holstein> fabiomoog: EZdrummer is welcome, and encourgaged to support linux, as well
<holstein> fabiomoog: there are *many* applications in the default ubuntu repos, and offered commercially, as well, for linux/ubuntu
<fabiomoog> linux version is coming???
<holstein> you'll just have to try them, and see what meets your needs
<holstein> fabiomoog: ask them
<holstein> "linux" cant make them support it..
<fabiomoog> ok when you write in RED, what meansZ??
<holstein> emphasis..
<fabiomoog> ah ok
<fabiomoog> thank you for help me
<fabiomoog> go to search
<holstein> you can try ezdrummer in wine.. you can try hydrogen.. etc
<holstein> .g hydrogen
<fabiomoog> ok thanks
<holstein> !info hydrogen
<ubottu> hydrogen (source: hydrogen): advanced drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1 (vivid), package size 4786 kB, installed size 17909 kB
<holstein> i say, try and just use the default tools for a bit. try and get used to ubuntustudio, or linux.. and try and not make it be windows, or OSX
<fabiomoog> ok im testing this tools of ubuntu studio
<fabiomoog> but drums samplers not same sound quality yet
<holstein> ?
<holstein> "samples" are just that
<holstein> so, you get samples of whatever quality you want, and the quality will literally be the same
<fabiomoog> i know Hydrogen load others samples
<fabiomoog> ok
<holstein> sure. you can load literally whatever sounds you like
<fabiomoog> i want to test this tools
<holstein> you can sample that commercial software you mention, if they allow that
<fabiomoog> yes ok
<holstein> nothing about linux is preventing you from having the sounds you want.. but, it may be problematic to expect someone to be able to provide those sounds to you, due to licensing restrictions, etc..
<fabiomoog> i really love ubuntustudio
<fabiomoog> i want to use only linux tools
<fabiomoog> and audio tools for linux ubuntu
<holstein> cool... enjoy! its literally open for you to do so, in everyway :)
<fabiomoog> ok thanks again
<nuezalcuadrado> Hi
<holstein> o/
<tomek_> 111111
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-15
<billsey_> Hey, guys, I've been trying to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS, but everytime I try I run into login problems and have to fall back to 12.04 LTS. This time it appeared to login, but no desktop ever comes up. It just keeps that default graphic up with no interface. I have not been able to find any solutions to allow me to use 14.04 LTS, even though I really do want to use it. Help?
<buford> Hi, My clean install of Ubuntu Studio 15.04 automatically did create a swap disk, However, it created a swap disk with size = 7.63 GiB -- askubuntu online docs say that the Lenovo Y series are the only laptops with a bug (I am using Lenovo Y50-70 laptop) where Ubuntu Studio 15.04 freezes upon waking from suspend mode.  I'm no expert but my theory is simple:  Ubuntu Studio 15.04 installer should hace created a SWAP partition size = or greater than my
<buford>  laptop installed RAM and that = 8 GiB -- in my theory the bug fix might be that simple -- I ask YOU,  do you have a better solution?  I may be unable to resize SWAP because its stuck in my disk partition table between END of Windows8_OS partition and BEGINNING of ext4 /   where ubuntu studio 15.04 is... ideas suggestions, humor?
<buford> actually its the ubuntu BIOS GRUB partition that is located in from of beginning of SWAP partion and END of SWAP is located befor BEGIN of / partition containing Ubuntu Studio 15.04
<buford> WHo will be my hero?
<buford> I need to cut and past the bios...grub partition, so that I can move/increase size of SWAP - HELP a guy out, please...
<buford> if my solution works I should be officially noted in the logs!  ;)
<buford> guess what I solved the bug and fast... where  can I submit the bug workaround to?
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-16
<pleia2> hey folks, CC meeting happening in #ubuntu-meeting now, hoping to check in with Ubuntu Studio folks after we chat with Xubuntu :)
<Unit193> pleia2: holstein is US, so is zequence if he's around.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, mr not here
 * Unit193 snorted. :3
<Unit193> pleia2: Hello!
<pleia2> :)
<holstein> im there :)
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-17
<djahmed14> hi
<holstein> o/
<djahmed14> i m a new users of ubuntu studio
<djahmed14> i've no sound
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<djahmed14> thanks
<holstein> djahmed14: any details can help a volunteer assist.. such as, if sound *ever* worked, and under what cirumstances.. what operating system you are using, what hardware.. .etc
<studio-user490> im installing ubuntu studio right now and klicked on a link and landed here
<studio-user490> will my RME Hammerfall work instantly after installation?
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-18
<Guest62243> help
<Patero-ng> ¿does anybody here knows about html?
<muteboy> hello,
<muteboy> I'm having a problem with sox. I'm trying to use a fade command. I want to fade out from beginning to end of the file.
<cfhowlett> muteboy, doh!  I should have advised you: #opensourcemusicians
<muteboy> ha! OK, I'll try over there
<likecolacola> Hey, last week i used Audacity for recording without any problem... and this week i try it again and it records things with a metallic sound and with some noise ground
<likecolacola> so i tried installing Ardour and it's the same
<holstein> likecolacola: sounds like something i might start checking my hardware about
<holstein> likecolacola: could be as simple as, something in the background setting your settings too hot
<holstein> what i would do is, make sure what im sending is similar in volume, and level settings as it was the time i did it without any problems
<holstein> then, i would look at pavucontrol, and, alsamixer, and tweak the settings there..
<andrew>  and install libdvdcss.so.2?
<andrew> oops!  Where can I find libdvdcss.so.2 for brasero?
<andrew> I've been trying synaptic and no success
<andrew> hello?
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-19
<bobby_k> Hi, I just newly installed ubuntustudio today with all the latest updates. When I open Ardour, all the VU meters are transmitting but no sound coming out. in volume control, all I see is onboard hdmi and onboard analogue . Yet when I open Ardour, ardour sees and identifies my Presonus Audiobox 1818vsl. Any help on this would be very much appreciated. I run GRUB with NTFS for Windows and everything works with Studio One 2
<bobby_k>  in windows, yet can't get sound out of it using ubuntustudio. I have the latest lowlatency kernel installed. Cheers Bob
<sunstar> open qjackctl and check the patch bay: http://www.crossplatform.ru/sites/default/files/sources/screeshots/qjackctlPatchbayForm1.png
<bobby_k> it's defaulting to the onboard analogue sound card as well as the onboard HDMI in volume control and VSL1818 doesn't show up
<bobby_k> I need to make my Audiobox 1818VSL my default device but I don't know how to do this.is there a easy to use gui that can do this?
<sunstar> open a terminal and try running alsamixerand i think f5 is the key to press for selecting the soundcard.  make sure its all turned up and nothing is muted
<sunstar> alsamixer
<sunstar> another thing that might help is to restart your computer, go into the BIOS settings and disable the onboard sound
<sunstar> refur to your manufacturer's documentation (on their website) on how to acccess the bios and configure it
<bobby_k> Hi, yes I disabled the onboard sound but then the HDMI which is on my video card becomes the main audio interface,
<bluzeo> hey guys- just dowload this os and i cant get it to download vlc and i gave myself super user prvillges
<sunstar> try the alsamixer and make sure your soundcard is listed
<bluzeo> nvm it working - i still dont get what i did wrong...
<bluzeo> so i got to say this an nice distro so far- im just curios though why xchat i thought it was discontined?
<hole_> anyone here use mixxx to dj? when either side is playing that particular sides jog wheels wont respond but when the track is stopped it works but badly i am using a gemini g2v
<holstein> hole_: i do not DJ.. but, i have tested mixxx in the past.. you are referencing lag? with a USB hardware device?
<hole_> oh an answer, yes holstein its BAD lag think of it like shaking a flexible rod it about the best way to describe it
<hole_> but when i use my windows dj software (not mixxx) it works great. my ultimate goal here is to no longer need windoes
<hole_> shoot e=w
<hole_> holstein : oh an answer, yes its BAD lag think of it like shaking a flexible rod it about the best way to describe it
<baja> help
<baja>  i cant move open windows on my desktop
<baja> anyone out there
<baja> my windows are stuck
<baja> i cant move any window in my desktop
<baja> hmmmm
<baja> no one
<baja> :(
<juan_> hello
<juan_> I need help with a home network configuration
<juan_> The network is in windows, but I want to connect it from ubuntustudio
<juan_> Somebody can help me?
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-18
<dool7> How can I get DVD's to play in VLC ?
<zequence> dool7: You are missing drm decryption
<dool7> what's the best package or tutorial for accomplishing this ?
<zequence> dool7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Add_libdvdccs
<dool7> Thanks
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-19
<yorwos> hi fellow ub.studio users
<yorwos> has any1 had the luck to prematurely test/do an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04(.1) ? we are getting the update tomorrow right?
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-20
<michel_> test
<dool7> I always suggest backup>HDD wipe> clean install over an upgrade
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-21
<ict> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-22
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys :)
<eagles0513875|2> how can one join and help develop ubuntu studio?
<eagles0513875|2> hi natsurou
<autumna> eagles0513875|2: just hang out here, and join the ubuntustudio-devel mailing list. there is some testing efforts going on currently.
<autumna> ... and hi :)
<eagles0513875|2> autumna: :) need an install of US
<eagles0513875|2> autumna: i got an interesting thought here
<eagles0513875|2> not sure if you would agree with me. has the idea of becoming our own unique entity been considered
<autumna> hang out here and ubuntustudio-devel irc chat (sorry not quite awake yet)
<eagles0513875|2> our own repos our own development time line etc
<eagles0513875|2> autumna: do you know how big the US repos are currently?
<autumna> ah. well such a decision would require a lot of the group agreeing at least and possibly other decisions. I am pretty new here as well. I would talk to sakrecoer. he is the current lead.
<eagles0513875|2> hey sakrecoer :)
<eagles0513875|2> autumna: i know where we can get a beast of a machine at low cost with a one time setup fee
<eagles0513875|2> autumna: i have a server with these guys http://www.soyoustart.com/ie/offers/sys-ip-1.xml for my own personal own cloud storage
<eagles0513875|2> anyway will hang out here might bounce in and out from watching IRC to not as I am at work
<eagles0513875|2> bit of a nutty day hopefully things will settle down here after lunch soon
<autumna> alright. sorry I can't be much help about this.
<eagles0513875|2> its ok
<eagles0513875|2> dont worry just throwing the idea out there
<eagles0513875|2> reason im suggesting is is about EOL of 32bit discussion going on
<eagles0513875|2> autumna: where is everyone based its awefully quiet here.
<autumna> eagles0513875|2:  most of the team is in europe (where it is morning/noon) and north america (where it is very very early in morning), plus people have day jobs. irc channel ubuntustudio-devel is where this is best taken at, and the mailing list. Good luck! :)
<eagles0513875|2> thanks autumna
<eagles0513875|2> is set around on here at the moment autumna
<eagles0513875|2> who else is a lead team dev in here? if anyone
<dool7> You're better off simply asking your question or hitting up the forums
<eagles0513875|2> looking to join and help the dev team out have some ideas sakrecoer told me to speak in here and get to know people ::)
<treatz> Can anyone help me install a .so library into audacity on Ubuntu?  It seems that edit->preferences->libraries isn't there on Ubuntu!  (please I need help)
<dool7> Hi. What are good projects for OSS beginners ? I write on my blog. I've done vlog posts for linux and with linux and OSS. What other ways should I look to contribute while in college ?
<zequence> eagles0513875|2: If you are interesting in contributing to Ubuntu Studio development, you are free to join the team.
<zequence> There's no money involved at all. It's strictly on a volunteer basis.
<zequence> dool7: By OSS, do you mean Open Source Software?
<dool7> yes
<zequence> dool7: I would rather use the term FOSS, or FLOSS, when it comes to Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> Even though it is not 100% strictly so.
<zequence> If you would like to contribute with writing articles, blogs, or anything else, you are free to join the dev team and do that from within the UBuntu Studio team
<zequence> Or, do it independantly, if you would rather.
<zequence> The only requirement in principle to contribute directly and write on behalf of the team is that you follow some common sense, and that's about it.
<zequence> If you're interested, I would suggest having a word with sakrecoer about that.
<dool7> I plan to create blog content for Ubuntu Studio once I get more comfortable with LMMS
<dool7> right now, I'm not making the time because of crammed summer classes
<dool7> but I put stuff on my blog when I can
<zequence> Well, you know where we are if you want to join. The dev channel is #ubuntustudio-devel
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-23
<StreetWitch> Can anyone tell me how to use lv2 plugins in audacity?
<StreetWitch> Could anyone help me use an lv2 effect installed in ubuntu studio on a wav file?  I've been trying in audacity and ardour with no luck all day.
<eagles0513875_> hey all
<eagles0513875_> hey sakrecoer
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-24
<studio-user128> friends i'm with a problem on ubuntu studio
<studio-user128> about my sound card
<studio-user128> can somebody help-me?
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-17
<studio-user403> hola
<studio-user403> hay alguien?
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-19
<Disgeae> I have a specific question about audio, asked it earlier in #ubuntu but got redirected to here
<Disgeae> I'll copy paste it:
<Disgeae> Hmm.. I got an audio specific question, but I don't really know where to ask elsewise. I wanna buy a Schiit Stack (Modi / Magni) but I'm unsure about the Linux (Ubuntu) support
<Disgeae> I asked their techs already but get this answer: 'As far as I know ubuntu handles USB Audio Class 2, I'm afraid I don't have any first hand experience with it though.'
<Disgeae> It's about this product, anyone has any experience with it? http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-21
<AgentHeX> hey, guys.  probably unlikely that anyone here has a Lenovo Yoga 720, but I just received it today, and I'm trying to get the bluetooth adapter to work.  other users claim that BT works out of the box, but even though UbuntuStudio shows the bluetooth icon in my notification area by default, it does not detect any adapters.
<AgentHeX> is there a bluetooth driver/firmware package that I need to install?  should i switch to a different distribution for better support for this machine?
<agthex> Ok, not sure what I did, but BT works. Updated apt after installing and rebooted.
<agthex> Now to figure out this touchpad...
<agthex> It seems this is going to be more challenging than I want it to be. :( At least I have a Bluetooth mouse.
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-23
<studio-user723> Can anyone help me? I registered on the forum but did not receive an email, not in spam either. I am having a conflict between Ubuntu Studio and the latest guitarix update.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-16
<infinitux> why is it newly installed apps aren't permitted to access things?
<OvenWerks> ???
<infinitux> I installed pencilsheep but it can't see my usb portable hard drive
<OvenWerks> can you see the drive with the file manager?
<infinitux> Error opening directory '/media': Permission denied
<OvenWerks> Things like drives do not auto mount
<OvenWerks> That is not normal.
<infinitux> That's not the issue
<infinitux> it's mounted
<OvenWerks> is it mounted by the same user?
<infinitux> yes
<OvenWerks>  how did it get mounted?
<infinitux> when I plugged it in.
<OvenWerks> nothing gets mounted just by plugging it in.
<OvenWerks> if you access it from the file manager, then it should get mounted at that point
<infinitux> I can open files with other apps
<OvenWerks> settings manager->removable drives and media->removeable storage can be set to auto mount.
<OvenWerks> this should be off by default in ubuntustudio so that inserting an external drive does not cause xruns while recording.
<infinitux> ?
<OvenWerks> so I am getting that trying to see the files with the file manager also doesn't work?
<infinitux> OvenWerks: Sorry. I just got your reply, but no. Other software work with my files and I can access the files, and there is no issue with the mounting of the device.
<OvenWerks> I don't know then why one program only would have trouble with that. Unless it is mounted readonly or owned by another user like root.
<OvenWerks> thats interesting... what file system does your USB drive have on it?
<OvenWerks> I notice that my USB stick, which I assume is formatted some FAT fs, is mounted as my user but if I mount one of my other partitions on my hard drive, they are mounted by root.
<infinitux> user and group are both correct. it could be a corrupt piece of software maybe
<OvenWerks> could be.
<infinitux> Thanks for the help anyways, OvenWerks
<puff_> #ubuntustudio
<puff_> no?
<puff_> k. Hi
<puff_> I need help with the tablet settings on the Bionic Beaver 18.04 build
<puff_> The settings app just doesnt launch. I tried reinstalling it, tried doing stuffs in xconfig, but I couldnt get it to work. :/
<OvenWerks> which settings app? the xfce settings menu?
<puff_> I think thats the one, yeah
<OvenWerks> by tablet do you mean you are running on a tablet or a drawing tablet as an input device?
<puff_> an input device
<puff_> "One by Wacom M"
<OvenWerks> right. I have no experience with those, so anything I say is hearsay :) I have heard that in xfce one has to use the comandline tools.
<OvenWerks> eylul: ^^^
<puff_> :/
<puff_> I thought the settings menu worked yesterday, but I been trying a lot of distros, so Im not sure whether it was mint or studio
<puff_> But imma try doing the terminal thing
<OvenWerks> I don't remember the name of the tool.
<OvenWerks> Mint is based on the gnome and uses the gnome settings.
<puff_> which?
<puff_> which tool*?
<OvenWerks> not sure.
<puff_> :/
<puff_> Welp, thanks for your time, ill try to google how to change wacom settings through the terminal perhaps or try to reinstall mint.
<OvenWerks> thats where I'm looking.
<OvenWerks> xsetwacom?
<OvenWerks> puff_: I think xsetwacom is the one
<OvenWerks> I think the gnome tool is just a wrapper for that
<OvenWerks> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/wacom_tablet about half way down at xorg setup
<OvenWerks> (archlinux has some really good documentation...)
<puff_> yup, I know about that post, thanks
<eylul> hi
<eylul> *goes to read the log to catch up*
<puff_> helloes
<eylul> hi ok so we don't currently have a gui for xfce unfortunately but I use xsetwacom
<eylul> *goes hunting for a couple of links*
<puff_> I kinda figured out the xsetwacom thing, but dammit every linux distro should be called "google_is_your_life_now.iso"
<eylul> I understand. we are looking into a solution for it.
<eylul> in mean time if you are trying to set something in particular I can be of help :)
<puff_> Aight, cheers
<puff_> I dont have any more problems for now, but ill be sure to write stuffs here if I need something ;y
<OvenWerks> puff_: for what its worth... we are working on a plasma based iso which will have a gui based tablet setup.
<puff_> Im surprised there's no gui for xsetwacom, actually
<eylul> there is some half done projects, but KDE and gnome has some GUIs for basic tasks
<eylul> xfce doesn't currently have one. as Ovenwerks said, we are looking into a plasma/KDE based ISO. so this is a temporary problem.
<puff_> aight
<puff_> ...
<puff_> Is there a way to switch to KDE manually?
<puff_> Im a bit of a noobz at linux
<puff_> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-kde-plasma-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux#h6-instructions
<puff_> ill try this
<eylul> you can install kubuntu-desktop packages to have plasma (plasma is the new name of ubuntu)
<eylul> I have done this, it worked fine for me. another suggestion I would have through
<eylul> is to get the kubuntu iso
<eylul> and test it out to see if that is what you want to use before that
<eylul> ?
<eylul> :)
<puff_> I mean, anything is better than using text ui for anything
<puff_> If I prefer bionic ill just reinstall studio from the usb drive :/
<eylul> *is away for a second*
<puff_> *understood*
<eylul> ok sorry,
<eylul> puff_ xsetwacom is really easy to use, and I do have a script that I just run to set up button features. Just as a warning through I am not sure the Plasma wacom gui is on the 18.04 kubuntu packages by default.
<puff__> If it's not it should be intallable anyways, right?
<puff__> and yeah, xsetwacom isnt that hard to use, but its still super inconvenient, especially now that I need to do the same shizz on my laptop again
<puff__> :/
<puff__> imma restart
<puff_> plasma does look very nice though
<Eickmeyer> eylul: Just to clarify, Plasma (as of 4.0) is the new name for the desktop environment that was known as KDE. KDE now refers to the software development community and foundation (KDE e.V.). Kubuntu is the Plasma flavor of Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> Left over from KDE-Ubuntu, but Plubuntu doesn't soudn as good as Kubuntu.
<eylul> eickmeyer: yep, I erred, then had to correct myself. ;)
<Eickmeyer> No worries.
<Eickmeyer> I just wanted to get to the "Plubuntu" punchline. XD
<eylul> *laughs*
<eylul> puff_ plasma is very nice, and especially has good tools for visual artists.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-17
<studio-user586> I,m totally new to Ubuntu studio and want some help setting up my sound hardware to make music
<vlt> studio-user586: What di you try so far? What hardware?
<studio-user586> can I use an on-board sound card to start?
<vlt> studio-user586: Of course.
<studio-user586> I'm trying to set up LMMS to use my on board card and am clueless as to what settings I should use with my realtek  sound chip
<studio-user586> should I be using qjackctl with LMMS?
<studio-user586> am I in the wrong forum?
<studio-user586> gotta go. thank you for the information.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-18
<studio-user857> hi
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-21
<PRR> Hello.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-22
<parker> Where's the software center?
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-15
<Eickmeyer> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<studiobot> <djkukapr> #ubuntu-pt
<studiobot> djkukapr was removed by: djkukapr
<pendi> I NEED SOME HELP
<pendi> IM STUCK IN HTE INSTALLER
<pendi> HELP ME PLS
<pendi> IM GOING BACK TO WINDOWS 95 BYE
<krytarik> lol
<TJ-> I think that was Windows 95 -- case insensitive at least :D
<OerHeks> caps lock bugs installer?
<M_aD> gotta love trolls
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-16
<studiobot>  was removed by: Eickmeyer
<studiobot>  was removed by: Eickmeyer
<studiobot> Jessedavid4 was added by: Eickmeyer
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Jessedavid4 The answer to your question is here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1154605/jack-audio-headphone-port/
<studiobot> <Jessedavid4> Oh cheers. Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-17
<studiobot> <Chris> Just testing recording into Audacity from a Fender GT200 Mustang amp via USB. I am getting periodic audio drop outs approx once a second.  … The only way I can select the Mustang USB amp as the recording device is by selecting ALSA in Audacity > Preferences > Devices > Host. If I select Jack in Host there is no option to select the Mustang
<studiobot> and no sound recorder. Any clues as what might be the cause gratefully received.   …  This is what I see as I launch Audacity in terminal.  … user@user-System-Product-Name:~$ audacity … Error opening file /home/user/.lv2/organ_roussel.sf2/manifest.ttl (Not a directory) … lilv_world_load_file(): error: Error loading file `file:///home/user/.lv2/orga
<studiobot> n_roussel.sf2/manifest.ttl' … lilv_world_load_bundle(): error: Error reading file:///home/user/.lv2/organ_roussel.sf2/manifest.ttl … ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:618:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave … ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1052:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave … ALSA lib pcm.c:2495:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.rear … ALSA
<studiobot> lib pcm.c:2495:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.center_lfe … ALSA lib pcm.c:2495:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.side … ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1052:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave … 12:19:15: Debug: ScreenToClient cannot work when toplevel window is not shown … 12:19:15: Debug: ScreenToClient cannot work when toplev
<studiobot> el window is not shown … 12:19:15: Debug: ScreenToClient cannot work when toplevel window is not shown … 12:19:15: Debug: ScreenToClient cannot work when toplevel window is not shown … 12:19:15: Debug: ScreenToClient cannot work when toplevel window is not shown … 12:19:15: Debug: ScreenToClient cannot work when toplevel window is not shown … 12:19
<studiobot> <Chris> (Photo, 800x679) https://i.imgur.com/YN7fA8K.jpg This is my US Control settings.
<studiobot> <Chris> (Photo, 748x510) https://i.imgur.com/0LxE72C.jpg
<studiobot> <Chris> And a screenshot Audacity Devices tab.
<studiobot> <Chris> (Audio, 32s)http://studiobot.ericheickmeyer.com:9090/YZbn0EdO/file_61.mp3
<studiobot> <Chris> And here is a brief MP3 sample of the dropouts.
<OvenWerks> Chris: You are using hdmi as output, is that on purpose?
<OvenWerks> Chris: Are you sure your USB device handles 44100? (some only do 48000)
<studiobot> <Chris> No, I am using a Focusrite USB audio interface (which is listed as 'USB 0,0' in USB devices). The Nvidia HDMI was the default selection, which I ignore. As I understand it (?), if a USB is device selected in 'USB Devices', it takes precedence over non-USB Master device. I do use the Nvidia audio for my second screen ( lTV screen for video e
<studiobot> diting).   … The Focusrite interface dies 44100 OK.
<OvenWerks> Chris ok sounds good...
<studiobot> <Chris> Thanks.
<OvenWerks> Is the mustang plugged in as well?
<OvenWerks> Chris: if the mustang is plugged in, can you post the url given by: jack_lsp |pastebinit
<studiobot> <Chris> Yes, the Mustang is plugged into the desktop pc usb port. … Here is output of jack_lsp. … user@user-System-Product-Name:~$ jack_lsp … system:capture_1 … system:capture_2 … system:capture_3 … system:capture_4 … system:capture_5 … system:capture_6 … system:playback_1 … system:playback_2 … system:playback_3 … system:playback_4 … system:playbac
<studiobot> k_5 … system:playback_6 … PulseOut:front-left … PulseOut:front-right … PulseIn:front-left … PulseIn:front-right … a2j:Midi Through [14] (capture): Midi Through Port-0 … a2j:Midi Through [14] (playback): Midi Through Port-0 … a2j:Keystation 88 [20] (capture): Keystation 88 MIDI 1 … a2j:Keystation 88 [20] (playback): Keystation 88 MIDI 1 … a2j:Keysta
<studiobot> tion 88 [20] (capture): Keystation 88 MIDI 2 … a2j:Scarlett 6i6 USB [24] (capture): Scarlett 6i6 USB MIDI 1 … a2j:Scarlett 6i6 USB [24] (playback): Scarlett 6i6 USB MIDI 1 … user@user-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<OvenWerks> Chris I asked for the output of  jack_lsp |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> This should have been a one line URL not a set of lines
<OvenWerks> In any case I don't see the mustang.
<OvenWerks> This next command is all one line in the terminal:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> Again it should only put out one line.
<OvenWerks> Hmm it gave more here, but I only want the last line
<OvenWerks> The one that says:
<OvenWerks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/etc
<studiobot> <Chris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9P2xKymZYS/
<OvenWerks> in a terminal try: zita-a2j -d hw:Audio,0,0
<OvenWerks> Chris ^^
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok
<OvenWerks> Chris: if that doesn't error out, in another terminal type: jack_lsp |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> and send the url
<studiobot> <Chris> user@user-System-Product-Name:~$  zita-a2j -d hw:Audio,0,0,0 … ALSA lib conf.c:4858:(parse_args) Unknown parameter 3 … ALSA lib conf.c:4991:(snd_config_expand) Parse arguments error: No such file or directory … ALSA lib pcm.c:2495:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM hw:Audio,0,0,0 … Can't open ALSA capture device 'hw:Audio,0,0,0'. … user@us
<studiobot> er-System-Product-Name:~$
<studiobot> <Chris> Did I make an error?
<Eickmeyer> Pro tip: put a space after the pipe.
<OvenWerks> one too many 0s
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -d hw:Audio,0,0 is the line you want
<OvenWerks> just two 0,0 not 0,0,0
<studiobot> <Chris> Sorry.
<OvenWerks> Chris no problem
<studiobot> <Chris> The terminal is reporting 'starting synchronisation' but then nothing happens.
<OvenWerks> Chris that is good
<OvenWerks> Just leave that terminal running for now and open another terminal
<OvenWerks> in the second terminal type: jack_lsp |pastebinit
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok second one open
<OvenWerks> Chris: in the second terminal type jack_lsp |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> it should give a web page URL
<studiobot> <Chris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dWngFFjVVk/
<OvenWerks> Chris: Great, your mustang sound should be the jack port called zita-a2j:capture_1 and 2
<OvenWerks> Now the question is why that did not happen automatically
<studiobot> <Chris> Yes, that now appears in the Audacity recording menu. …  I will try it.
<studiobot> <Chris> Yep, it is perfect. No drop outs and quality great. Many thanks!
<OvenWerks> Chris are you interested in trouble shooting farther?
<studiobot> <Chris> Yes. Of course.
<OvenWerks> in the first terminal where you ran zita-a2j, hold the control key down and press c at the same time.
<OvenWerks> this should stop zita-a2j and give you the command prompt again.
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok
<studiobot> <Chris> Done
<OvenWerks> then try: zita-a2j -d hw:Audio,0,0 -r 44100
<OvenWerks> in that same terminal
<OvenWerks> (in case you are interested, we were running it at 48000 before)
<OvenWerks> Chris the above line should work the same as the last time giving you the syncing message
<studiobot> <Chris> Response is  … Can't open ALSA capture device 'hw: Audio,0,0'
<OvenWerks> @Chris: this tells me that your mustang probably only runs at 48000
<OvenWerks> If you change the setting on your focus rite to 48000 then restart jack in controls you should see both
<studiobot> <Chris> I find that off because 44100 is CD standard.
<studiobot> <Chris> Odd
<studiobot> <Chris> Simethi g guitarist would need.
<OvenWerks> 48000 is the digital standard, 44100 is only for CDs and nothing else. DVDs, broadcast, videos , windows all use 48000
<Eickmeyer> If you're burning to CD, then most CD burning applications are smart enough to downsample.
<studiobot> <Chris> Doesn't that change the pitch?
<OvenWerks> @Chris: no,
<OvenWerks> SRC preserves pitch
<studiobot> <Chris> Or is it speed?
<OvenWerks> SRC also preserves speed.
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok
<OvenWerks> @Chris, FYI the old soundblaster audio devices recorded everything at 48000 and then if the user asked the card for anything else they used a hardware SRC to change it.
<studiobot> <Chris> I will have log into Windows to change the Focusrite sample rate. Let me get the laptop going
<OvenWerks> That was the AC97 standard. The HDA stanard still uses a 48000 buss speed but does allow the ADC to run at other rates
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok
<OvenWerks> @Chris, you shouldn't have to... (I could be wrong) it should accept jack starting at 48000
 * OvenWerks will be back in a sec... short Dog walk required...
<OvenWerks> @Chris: when you get it starting at 48000, the mustang should show up as Audio,0,0-in
<studiobot> <Chris> While in Windows, I realised that I had accidentally forgotten to set 44100 as the sample rate in Focusrite  last time I messed with it. I set it to factory defaults which is 48000 and must have forgotten to change it. 😎
<Eickmeyer> @Chris: Hold up... the focusrite has to be reconfigured using its windows app for the sample rate?? Nearly every USB audio interface I've ever used (except audio mixers, where you set the sample rate on the device) adapts to whatever sample rate it is given.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: the focusrite has required extensions for some things in the linux driver
<OvenWerks> but yeah, I would expect jack to be able to at least set sample rate
<OvenWerks> (in order to be macos compliant)
<Eickmeyer> Right, that's where I'm concerned. If this is indeed the case, then that explains the problem people have been having with focusrites lately.
 * OvenWerks also notes that while jackd does request a change of sample rate, if the device is unable to do so, jackd is not aware that the device is running in a different rate than asked for.
<OvenWerks> This does not stop jackd from operating.... but it does lead to odd things if an ardour session is recorded with jackd "thinking" is has the device set to 48k when in fact the device is at 44k1. The next time jackd may be able to set the device (or another) to 48k and then the pitch/speed will be wrong.
<studiobot> <Chris> There is no Linux equivalent of Focusrite Control app used to set up the internal routing and other settings, including sample rate. So, you have to boot into Windows and set it. The device then 'remembers' the last settings when you switch to Linux.
<studiobot> <Chris> I have rebooted Linux and the zita option is no longer available in Audacity when Jack is selected as Host.
<OvenWerks> @Chris: so having set the focusrite to 48000 and restarted on the linux box at 48000, do you see your mustang now?
<studiobot> <Chris> In US Controls, there is now a USB 0,0 Playback and Capture + Usb audio
<OvenWerks> Audio is the mustang, USB is the focusrite
<studiobot> <Chris> Sorry. … It is 'USB 0,0 Playback and Capture (USB Audio)' option, which wasn't there before.
<studiobot> <Chris> That is in addition to the 'USB, 0,0'.
<OvenWerks> Both focusrite and Fender could have set these names to something that gives a better hint to what they are. They probably just used the default name on the chip rather than customizing it.
<studiobot> <Chris> I will select the new option and see if it works.
<OvenWerks> I would still use USB,0,0 as the USB master. The mustang should just show up so long as the rate is set to 48000
<OvenWerks> It is mostly best (or at least, less confusing) to use your output device as the jack master
<OvenWerks> That way most audio programs auto connect to the right outputs ...
<studiobot> <Chris> The new option doesn't stick after 'apply audio settings'  is clicked. It goes back to USB,0,0.
<OvenWerks> @Chris: I am not sure, but There were some versions of controls where you had to apply and then restart
<OvenWerks> But USB,0,0 is probably right anyway.
<studiobot> <Chris> In Audacity settings, if Jack is selected as Host, there is a new option ' Audio, 0,0-in'. I will test it.
<studiobot> <Chris> Yes, it is fine. No drop outs and audio fine.
<OvenWerks> @Chris: I think you at the, thats as good as it gets point.
<studiobot> <Chris> There is now no Mustang  option if ALSA is selected as Host but that is not a big deal.
<OvenWerks> @Chris: it always either jackd or alsa, to see a device in alsa, first jack needs to be stopped
<studiobot> <Chris> Many thanks for all your help. Sorting out my muddle!
<OvenWerks> Jackd locks any device it uses
<studiobot> <Chris> Understood.
<OvenWerks> Not a problem.... Time for another controls mod...
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-18
<misterxyz> Hello everyone,
<misterxyz> is there any possibility to get Spotify running under JACK? Other applications such as YouTube work well(via PulseAudio bridge) whereas Spotify crashes while starting.
<Len_ovns> Test install Studio 1910
<Len_ovns> then reboot, then install new lowlatency settings and reboot yet again. I feel like I am in windows land
<Len_ovns> New -controls is nice compared to 1904.
<Eickmeyer> Len_ovns: lowlatency settings doesn't install anything extra over a default install. Installing the -default-settings package provides it, unless you changed something.
<Eickmeyer> lowlatency-settings was only for other flavors.
<Len_ovns> I'm checking
<Len_ovns> It appears lowlatency setting only installs /etc/grub.d/*
<Len_ovns> But I guess default settings also installs all of /etc... mumble.
<Len_ovns> Eickmeyer: so you are saying our ISO doesn't install lowlatency-settings?
<Len_ovns> That means I need to change the default settings install script as well
<Len_ovns> Eickmeyer: In fact, it looks like, default settings should not be installed if lowlatency-settings is and the oposite.
<Len_ovns> I think that is bad. default-settings should rather install or depend on lowlatency-settings
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-19
<mbergmann-sh> Hi out there!
<mbergmann-sh> I just freshly installed ubuntu studio 19, using a Scarlett 2i2 USB sound card for recording. Ardour, Hydrogen work fine - but firefox and other non-jack apps have no sound. What to do?
<OvenWerks> mbergmann-sh: on my way to bed, but as a quick note it sounds like the pulse to jack bridge is turned off
<mbergmann-sh> OvenWerks - thanks for the hint. sleep well!
<studiobot> <Chris> Yes, look in Main Menu > Audio Programs > Ubuntu Studio Controls and ensure that pulse2jack bridge is checked. In fact check all of the options in that column.
<studiobot> <Chris> (Photo, 800x679) https://i.imgur.com/agvzHuA.jpg Then reboot
<studiobot> <Chris> I run my Focusrite 6i6 with its Factory Defaults and it works well with Ubuntu Studio.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-20
<studiobot> <Chris> @oven_werks. Reply from Fender in response to my question about the sample rate used by the Mustang GT200.. … "Jason Garbinski (Fender)  … Jul 19, 15:29 MST  … "The sample rate is 48,000 kHz, so you would want to set your Focusrite to 48,000 kHz as well. I hope this helps! Have a great weekend. … Regards,"
<paulo> 1
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-21
<cjoke> I cant wrap my head round this it seems. I can't find python-pyqt4.qtwebkit or other packages with the module PyQt4.QtWebKit , only python-pyqt5.qtwebkit is present. Im using 18.04 LTS, Is the package renamed or something?
<drmacro> Just did an apt update on UBS 19.04. During the subsequent apt upgrade I happened to be looking at dmesg for other stuff and noticed that whisper had crashed with a seg fault. The upgrade proceeded no problem...didn't think anything of it. After reboot the app chooser panel (or what ever it's called is gone. Other panels I've created are fine. But, I no longer have access to favorites, etc. or even the shutdown/logout that used to
<drmacro> be on that panel. Not sure where to start to get it back. Asking here since I'm running UBS 19.04...I realize it may not be UBS issue.) Ideas welcome.
<M_aD> drmacro: you mean the app menu is gone?
<drmacro> M_aD: if that's what the thing in the upper left is called, yes. Inever needed to know it's name before... :-/
<M_aD> that's the Whiskermenu. Right click on the panel, there should be a option to add new items to the panel and select it from there
<M_aD> So it's right click --> Panel --> + Add New Items
<M_aD> a new window should pop up with a list of items that can be added, whisker is amongst them
<drmacro> M_aD: yep, got it....but, one wonders why whisker crashed during upgrade and if there are consequences...hmm
<M_aD> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<drmacro> Agreed, dmesg is not showing any errors, so...run with it.  Thanks! :-D
<M_aD> no problem, yw
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-13
<Eickmeyer[m]> linuxgecko: I have zero experience with a goxlr, so I wouldn't be able to say. That said, with all of the plugins and a 4 channel audio interface and a cheap MIDI controller, one can use Ardour to do literally everything a GoXLR does.
<Eickmeyer[m]> From my perspective, a GoXLR is a waste of money.
<linuxgecko> i believe i agree with you, but i'm trying to tip the scale for my friend. it's on my side :/
<linuxgecko> bah.. ww.
<linuxgecko> the lack of a goxlr is tipping the scale for him to win10.   since he already has it.  and i wanted to see is anyone had experience with it
<Eickmeyer[m]> The problem is the GoXLR software is win10 only, linuxgecko .
<linuxgecko> it doesn't addess as a usb soufcard?
<OvenWerks> I am lookig at the manual for the device wondering what would I ever use this thing for?
<linuxgecko> sound*
<Eickmeyer[m]> linuxgecko: Yes, but any customization is done from the software, afaik.
<Eickmeyer[m]> It's not just a mixer. It's a crazy piece of hardware.
<linuxgecko> so it COULD work , ish,  in ubuntu studio, but not likely as expected in windows.
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: I would need to play with one to see what it does.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Only if it's class-compliant, and I don't know anything from Elgato being class compliant.
<OvenWerks> It looks like it may show up as an audio device as well as a controller
<Eickmeyer[m]> Elgato is an interesting company in that they lock everything down to their drivers.
<OvenWerks> if the controller part is MIDI and both the audio and midi are class compliant... and it looks like audio goes in and out via 1/8 jack in some cases?
<OvenWerks> hard to say.
<OvenWerks> The specs do say USB 2.0... but because it does not mention Mac... I am not sure what that means.
<OvenWerks> It is certain that it is meant to run with the windows app... and as we generally say if you want to run windows sw, use windows.
<OvenWerks> we might be surprised and find it shows up as a 4/4 i/o audio device and a "joystick" or similar
<Kapu[m]> Hi, I'm looking for information about using ubuntu-studio on a raspberry-pi. Is that possible? It's for a friend who would like to make music, but has a small budget. Or would you recommend another type of card?
<Kapu[m]> I didn't find any specific information on the ubuntu-studio website.
<OvenWerks> Kapu[m]: ubuntu-studio does not supply an armhf iso. But then that may not be how RPi are installed anyway
<OvenWerks> I suspect anything less than the RPi4 would not be suitable because the USB port on older RPi is shared with other things.
<OvenWerks> I have heard that the RPi4 does run things like Ardour ok.
<Kapu[m]> <OvenWerks "I suspect anything less than the"> Yes, but is ubuntu-studio ok for arm ?
<OvenWerks> installing studio on a Pi would mean (I expect) installing ubuntu base for arm64, adding a desktop and then installing ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> I am not sure how to do this.
<ajan> Kapu[m]: you need ARM compiled binaries for an ARM platform, and as far as I see, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/20.04/release/ only serves AMD64 binaries.
<OvenWerks> ajan: yes but the packages are all available as arm64 as well
<OvenWerks> Kapu[m]: I have not installed ubuntu on a RPi ever, I only have a Pi2 (with debian on it that it came with). So I can only pass along what I have heard. This Page: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-raspberry-pi#1-overview looks like a great place to start.
<OvenWerks> Kapu[m]: as I said above, the packages used in Studio all have arm64 variants.
<OvenWerks> Kapu[m]: what I would worry about is that some of the tweaks in the settings package for Studio will not apply to the Pi. If I had a Pi4, I would certainly try just to see.
<Kapu[m]> Ok, thanks :)
<OvenWerks> Kapu[m]: I would not install all the studio packages, just the audio related ones
<OvenWerks> but I guess it depends on the size of the "drive"
<ajan> OvenWerks: I have not tried it to, but I think it would be best to start with the desktop version of Ubuntu MATE from raspberrypi.org, and then try to install ubuntustudio-installer. Starting from the Ubuntu server instruction posted above, will be much extra work and configurations.
<ajan> I only have RPI 1 and 2 and they are too slow for a full desktop
<OvenWerks> That I know... from experiance :)
<OvenWerks> I would probably not use MATE to install, going the server install desktop is more work but would allow using a trim desktop like lubuntu or xubuntu. Or even ubuntustudio directly
<AppAraat[m]> hi, I'm experimenting with 20.04 and I remember there was some app I used to theme stuff like `ubuntustudio-controls` with. Mainly I want to change it to a dark theme but I forgot which app that was. Any ideas?
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat: That's part of the system settings, ubuntustudio-controls has nothing to do with themes. Just go to the settings>appearance.
<AppAraat[m]> I'm running i3, so there's no Settings :p
<AppAraat[m]> though I remember it being a GUI app I could launch from terminal
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat: Theming is part of the desktop environment and we don't support i3.
<AppAraat[m]> found it! It's called `lxappearance` :)
<AppAraat[m]> (and its settings are apparently saved in `~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini` - pretty useful for adding this to my dotfile git repo)
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-14
<wsteczna> siema jest ktos
<wsteczna> jestem wsteczna w ubuntu
<wsteczna> szukam ustawien kamerki internetowej
<shock99er> hi there!
<shock99er> I tried to test Ubuntu Studio 20.04 live this weekend but could not load the OS due to signal out range on my monitors
<Eickmeyer[m]> shock99er: That's 100% a hardware problem. Try running in safe graphics mode, should be selectable in the bootloader.
<shock99er> As I tried the graphics safe boot, the graphics was huge and on just on 1 of the 2 monitors
<shock99er> the other completely black...
<Eickmeyer[m]> shock99er: Try asking in #ubuntu then. You're going to have the same issue no matter which flavor of Ubuntu you try if that's the case. They can help you there, this issue isn't specific to Ubuntu Studio.
<Eickmeyer[m]> It's clearly an incompatibility with either your graphics card or your monitors.
<shock99er> I see, thank you
<Eickmeyer[m]> Also, huge graphics and on only one monitor makes sense if it's in safe mode.
<Eickmeyer[m]> It's supposed to be something that nearly everything is compatible with.
<shock99er> I'm ok with that in fact
<Eickmeyer[m]> It's supposed to exist as a way to get it installed and install the graphics drivers later.
<shock99er> but as I tried to load the drivers for my graphic card, I couldnìt make it any better though
<Eickmeyer[m]> Then I'd highly suggest asking on askubuntu.com or #ubuntu for assistance. IRC shouldn't be your first place to go for support.
<shock99er> (I'm currently using Ubuntu 18.04 on this system, so I thought I could manage but I was quite stuck, actually)
<shock99er> ok, thanks again
<shock99er> bye
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-15
<n4dir> hi there. I got no more sound for my external speaker. I had the problem earlier, it seems to come and go, but i don't know how to troubleshoot it.
<n4dir> same is valid for the headphone if i plug it in. Internal speaker works.
<n4dir> i created another user, works for him. Now how to figure out which setting is wrong?
<OvenWerks> n4dir: Do you have a more complete description of what is happening?
<OvenWerks> is jack running?
<OvenWerks> sound from what application?
<OvenWerks> how are the interanl and extrernal speakers hooked up?
<OvenWerks> (to which which audio interface)
<n4dir> OvenWerks: jack is running, but the same is valid if it is not. The internal speaker is from the laptop, the external is plugged into the laptop.
<n4dir> the funny/weird thing is that it happens after reboot, it worked, so i didn't change anything. And it also started to work again without much input from me
<n4dir> this is 2 or 3 days in a row now. Stops working, starts working again.
<n4dir> pavucontrol says "no soundcard available".
<n4dir> i guess that is still too vague. sorry for that. pretty new to audio stuff.
<n4dir>  i usually use mocp to play audiofiles. i tested vlc, but it had the same problem. pavucontrol showed via volume meter there is output,  but i heard nothing, as said.
<n4dir> else i tried to get the head into zynaddsubfx and ardour.
<OvenWerks> n4dir: if pavucontrol says "no soundcard available" that is a good indication jack is running.
<OvenWerks> unless jack has crashed
<n4dir> ok, got that.
<n4dir> as in: i wasn't sure about it until now
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio controls unloads pulse's alsa  modules when it starts jack and then bridges pulse to jack.
<n4dir> ok.
<OvenWerks> when jack is not running pulse should show the devices
<OvenWerks> when pulse sees the device, switching from one device to the other will be automatic.
<n4dir> i stopped jack with qjackctl, lots of back and forth, but i am quite sure that pavucontrol didn't show "soundcard" after stopping jack.
<n4dir> which it sure did in the past
<OvenWerks> if you start jack with -controls that is how you should stop it too.
<OvenWerks> qjackctl does things differnt
<n4dir> sorry, i don't understand that.
<OvenWerks> if you use ubuntustudio-controls to start jack then that is also the way you should stop jack
<OvenWerks> otherwise pulse will not get reset
<n4dir> ah, i see. I didn't use ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> ok
<n4dir> but it is either the one or the other. not mixing both methods
<OvenWerks> right
<n4dir> ok, thanks
<OvenWerks> in alsamixer which devices do you see?
<OvenWerks> I should ask in a different way...
<OvenWerks> aplay -l
<n4dir> HDA Intel Mid ? (yeah, probably a different way). ah, ok
<OvenWerks> shows what?
<n4dir> a second, quite some output i will pastebinit
<OvenWerks> aplay -l |pastebinit
<n4dir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thd6FBwd6f/
<OvenWerks> ok so just one audio card.
<OvenWerks> amixer -c 0 scontrols |pastebinit
<n4dir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MHHdgY8GnP/
<OvenWerks> so the internal speakers use the speaker level control and the external is Front?
<n4dir> sorry, but i really don't know. Usually i plug in the external and that makes the internal silent. And the other way around.
<n4dir> to raise or lower the volume i just use "master"
<OvenWerks> have you ever opened alsamixer?
<n4dir> but yes, external seems to be front
<n4dir> yes, but only ro change the volume by usin "master"
<OvenWerks> in alsamixer when you plug and unplug things the levels and mutes for those plugs should change
<n4dir> the "speaker" of alsamixer doesn't change. i can't change it
<OvenWerks> when you plugin the phones the phone level should go full and the mute should go off
<OvenWerks> if it a full level control or just a switch?
<OvenWerks> can you give me a screen shot?
<n4dir> of alsamixer?
<OvenWerks> ya
<n4dir> give me a bit
<n4dir> OvenWerks: https://postimg.cc/nsG5f1GS
<OvenWerks> ya the speaker is just a mute button if you move to it and hit m you shoud get sound.
<OvenWerks> same with headphones I see. phones are not muted right now.
<OvenWerks> you have a different setup than I have seen before. Good info.
<OvenWerks> (for me)  ;)
<n4dir> so i probably hit "m" by confusion, and also i hit "m" by accident to make it work again. Which is less unusual than it may sound. switching windows in "screen" i use "n", which is quite close
<n4dir> OvenWerks: this should be pretty much the way it was from the beginning. I installed a few days ago, perhaps 1 or 2 weeks
<OvenWerks> do you have devices in pavucontrol right now?
<n4dir> no, but let me look again.
<n4dir> no
<OvenWerks> I have a long command all one line...
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget https://community.ardour.org/files/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> That will let me see if something else is using the audio
<n4dir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/spG684c7Wc/
<OvenWerks> so jackdbus is running
<OvenWerks> cat ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc |pastebinit
<n4dir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cCjThkFfFz/
<OvenWerks> open ubuntustudio-controls go to the audio setup tab and hit "Stop jack" at the bottonm
<n4dir> ok, stopped
<OvenWerks> pavucontrols shold show devices now.
<n4dir> in case ... yes, it does show it.
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls remembers the last command about jack so if it is running when you reboot it will still be running next time you boot up
<n4dir> OvenWerks: assuming i hit the mute "m" in  alsamixer, it should create the problem for both, pulse and jack, right?
<n4dir> or might it be the problem is what you just said?  (i had a quick look at ubuntustudio-controls, not sure when)
<OvenWerks> possibly, but also if jack is started in ubuntustudio-controls and then stopped /started from qjackctl that would cause trouble as well
<n4dir> and said earlier, mixing qjack and ubuntustudio-controls.
<n4dir> ok, one last question, hoping this problem won't occur again (at least i will have learned a bit to troubleshoot):
<OvenWerks> The last paste showed that ubuntustudio-controls had started jack and thought it was running
<Eickmeyer[m]> Moral of the story: don't use qjackctl. It's outdated and cumbersome.
<OvenWerks> the long line showed that jackdbus was running
<n4dir> would you advice me to rather use ubuntustudio-controls instead of qjackctl ... the question was answered already :-)
<Eickmeyer[m]> n4dir: It's built to *replace* qjackctl in functionality and be easier to use, so yes, absolutely.
<OvenWerks> n4dir: also, any profession audio program (like ardour with the alsa back end) will block the device from other uses untill exit
<n4dir> how would i "route" devices like the midi-keyboard in ubuntustudio-controls ?
<Eickmeyer[m]> n4dir: That's why Carla is linked. Use the patchbay tab in Carla.
<OvenWerks> n4dir: right now auto switching from internal to extren speakers to headphones does not happen while jack is running.
<OvenWerks> the next version of studio-controls does... I am not so sure about the speaker thing though :) That will take some thought.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-16
<n4dir> thanks a ton for the help and information. As said to me all this is very new, hence i got really hard times.
<OvenWerks> not a problem. Glad it is sorted
<OvenWerks> studio-controls has been created because of problems we have had with qjackctl and audio setups in gemeral (in particular people wanting to use a USB mic with internal sound)
<n4dir> i see.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-17
* Eickmeyer changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio Support | Active TZ: UTC -0700 | Offtopic in #ubuntustudio-offtopic | Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/ | Supported Releases: 20.04 LTS | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around.
* Eickmeyer changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio Support | Mostly active 1500-0300 UTC | Offtopic in #ubuntustudio-offtopic | Supported Releases: 20.04 LTS | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around.
<alsainput> Hello! I am trying to record using an usb to guitar cable but it volume is way too high it instantly clips
<alsainput> I tried to lower the input using alsamixer but it says that it's already at 0db
<alsainput> I'm trying to record on Ardour if that's of any help.
<tomreyn> usb to guitar cable? iassume there'd have to be some chipset on the usb connector to make that possible.
<tomreyn> is it some special cable then?
<alsainput> Yes, there's a small chip I believe
<alsainput> But no volume controls or anything of the sort
<alsainput> I have always recorded with it without problems until now.
<tomreyn> so what else changed between "always recorded with it without problems" and "now"?
<alsainput> Honestly, just time, I have not recorded in about a month, I haven't really made any changes.
<tomreyn> software updates? different operating system? different operating system version? different computer?
<alsainput> Maybe the updates Ubuntu Studio gets, but other than that, nothing.
<tomreyn> and the guitar was the same, too?
<tomreyn> did you double check both connectors?
<tomreyn> tried a different usb port
<alsainput> Yes, same guitar. I noticed while checking the sound settings that when I turn up the volume (?) input: microphone - USB PnP the actual level doesn't change and lowering it to nothing doesn't change either, it basically goes from on to off.
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: ^^^^
<alsainput> I'll check that right now
<Eickmeyer[m]> If it's instantly clipping, that screams hardware problem.
<alsainput> Yeah, just checked that and all it's good, same on the all the usb ports
<tomreyn> alsainput: what's 'all good'? are you saying you replugged the usb and it's working now?
<alsainput> Sorry. I tried all three usb ports and the problem is still there on all three ports. I tried with a guitar, bass and electric violin and the same problem. I tried the instruments with a regular amp to see if they could be the problem but it was all good.
<tomreyn> the bug report has just quit
<alsainput> Sorry, got disconnected.
<alsainput> Is there anyway I can regulate the input levels from that device?
<OvenWerks> Input: microphone?
<alsainput> No, the usb input
<alsainput> I've also noticed another problem, jack only picks up audio from the built-in microphone. It doesn't pick up any sound if I connect an external microphone
<OvenWerks> so alsamixer -> F6 -> change device to usb device -> F4 what is the cature level?
<OvenWerks> how are you starting jack? jack is on it's own a one audio device application)
<alsainput> Capture is 0 and still picking up sound
<alsainput> I start jack through qjacktl
<alsainput> qjackctl*
<OvenWerks> qjackctl will only allow one device at a time.
<OvenWerks> that is normal
<alsainput> Okay, yes but I'm just plugging a microphone on audio input (non usb) of my laptop, shouldn't that work?
<OvenWerks> for profesional audio, all audio devices need to be forced to be the same clock.
<alsainput> I honestly don't understand.
<OvenWerks> if you have tried to set qjackctl to use different devices for in and out... then the internal input will no longer work.
<OvenWerks> in a terminal this is all on one line:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget https://community.ardour.org/files/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<Eickmeyer[m]> This is why Ubuntu Studio Controls exists.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<OvenWerks> it will give a url paste that url here
<alsainput> But it is working. I have system -> capture_1 and capture_2 (this are the internal mic). I also have alsa_in -> capture_1. They both work if I connect the to system -
<alsainput> system -> playback*
<OvenWerks> Ok so you can put a mic in and connect system capture to system:playback and can then hear the mic in output?
<alsainput> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FM68HR5RKH/
<OvenWerks> ahh, you are trying to use alsa_in
<OvenWerks> That should be able to work.
<alsainput> Let me explain better.
<OvenWerks> That setup looks reasonable.
<alsainput> I can use alsa_in capture_1 and get output. I can connect system capture_1 and get ouput. I can connect both alsa_in and system and get output from both of them at the same time. Problem is if I plug in a microphone in the microphone 3.5mm input of my laptop it won't work, the built in microphone of the laptop will still be working instead of being
<alsainput> "overriden" by the plugged in mic.
<OvenWerks> OK
<OvenWerks> That sounds like a mixer problem.
<OvenWerks> in alsamixer F6 to HDA/PCH
<OvenWerks> F4
<alsainput> (And I don't use Ubuntu Studio Controls because I usually have this buzzing feedback sound that is very low in volume, but when I use Ubuntu Control the constant buzzing sound turns into a beeping like sound that is heard in recordings)
<OvenWerks> I have a level for both front mic and rear mic
<OvenWerks> (no worries about using qjackctl and alsa_in
<alsainput> I have for  mic boos capture and internal mic boost
<OvenWerks> it sounds like that is not a problem and working correctly
<OvenWerks> do you have an Input source switch?
<alsainput> No, I don't
<OvenWerks> Do any of the controls for capture have a ------- at the bottom of the level control?
<OvenWerks> Maybe a screen shot of the window alsamixer is in would help.
<alsainput> Yes, I'll upload one
<alsainput> https://imgur.com/a/WGUpDVK
<OvenWerks> So only the one capture, no switches. hit F3. Sometimes alsa has extra capture controls in with playback
<alsainput> Whole list: master, headphones, speaker, pcm, mic, mic boost, s/PDIF, beep, automute, loopback and mute-led
<alsainput> Just added the image https://imgur.com/a/WGUpDVK
<OvenWerks> That looks like the same one as before
<alsainput> Below is the new image
<alsainput> https://imgur.com/Si6bcZT
<alsainput> Sorry, sent the same link.
<OvenWerks> Ok, nothing in alsa
<OvenWerks> That I can tell
<OvenWerks> if jack is not running, does a plugged in mic show up in pavucontrol?
<alsainput> Let me close everything
<OvenWerks> sorry
<alsainput> It's okay haha
<alsainput> Give me one moment
<n4dir> OvenWerks: btw, your explanation and solution works like a charme. Pretty happy.
<n4dir> i also switched to ubuntustudio-controls as adviced, and as of now that works very well too. including carla-patchbay (?)
<OvenWerks> n4dir: sounds good.
<n4dir> glad i asked.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-18
<alsainput> It shows internal microphone and microphone (unplugged) even though it's plugged.
<alsainput> I think it's a hardware issue
<OvenWerks> unplug and replaug
<alsainput> Same thing
<alsainput> I tried that
<OvenWerks> ok
<alsainput> Tried a different mic too
<OvenWerks> maybe try hdajackretask
<OvenWerks> you may be able to make it think it is plugged in
<OvenWerks> hmm, what kind of mic are you plugging in with what kind of plug?
<OvenWerks> The extrenal mic expects a condenser mic. a dynamic mic will not work may not be detected.
<alsainput> it's a cannon mic to a 3.5mm adapter (which works tested) and then laptop
<alsainput> But I found the issue
<alsainput> If I unplug the mic from the adapter the pavu shows a mic plugged in, but once I plug in the mic it shows unplugged.
<OvenWerks> (I have gotten a guitar to work in a computer mic jack by only inserting it to the first click on some interfaces and not others
<alsainput> It's just this weird setup I guess.
<OvenWerks> sounds odd all right
<OvenWerks> I wonder how it would work if the mic was plugged in right after boot before jack is run.
<alsainput> Leave the mic plugged in and turn on pc or turn on pc and then plug in mic?
<OvenWerks> plug in the mic after boot but without starting jack. Se what pavucontrol says
<alsainput> okay, I'll try that
<OvenWerks> My Son has a XLR to computer mic plug that works with his condencer mic. I don't think it would also work with a dynamic though
<OvenWerks> too late
<alsainput> I'm back, mic still shows unplugged
<alsainput> I have to go, but thank you guys for your help.
<Crashtone[m]> So out of curiousity, Does using the Ubuntu-studio installer work on Debian based systems? or does it have to be Ubuntu? I was considering using the Ubuntu-Studio installer on Devuan, which is Debian with OpenRC as it's init system
<OvenWerks> Crashtone[m]: There are some things that are ubuntu specific.
<OvenWerks> There is no provision to skip packages that do not exist
<Crashtone[m]> So it'd end up erroring out?
<OvenWerks> I would expect so yes.
<Crashtone[m]> Bummer
<OvenWerks> It is actually quite sinple, it picks one or more of the ubuntustudio meta pacxkages
<Crashtone[m]> Is there a way i can sift through the packages that comes through the ubuntu studio installer so i can just pick out the things that are ubuntu specific, and sort of paint by numbers?
<Crashtone[m]> or would i have to basically install Devuan, and then hunt down the packages i need and go from there?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Crashtone: Considering it only targets metapackages, that's simply not possible.
<Eickmeyer[m]> It is only supported in Ubuntu and its official flavors for a reason.
<Crashtone[m]> Ah, gotcha
<OvenWerks> If you are looking audio only look at the depends in the few ubuntustudio metas
<OvenWerks> I think they are audio core and audio
<Crashtone[m]> the main features i'm really going for is the Low latency kernel and the audio tools
<OvenWerks> I do not know if debian has low latency, you might try liquorix
<Crashtone[m]> I could also try converting Ubuntu to OpenRC, that'd probably be easier
<OvenWerks> https://liquorix.net/ has a low latency kernel that is resonably good with debian derived distros
<Eickmeyer[m]> Crashtone: Beyond that, there's no support in this channel for what you're trying to do, so I do have to cut-off this conversation.
<Crashtone[m]> Understandable
<Crashtone[m]> Have a good evening
<Eickmeyer[m]> You too. :)
<linuxgecko> ok, so,  i have several usb audio devices, and i have a Carla layout saved, that handles when everything is plugged in. but sometimes i need to unplug some of them, and to get it to reapply correctly, i have to start a new carla layout, and then reapply the mapping file that covers everything.
<linuxgecko> is there a way to make this happen more automagically,  ala qjackctl's patchbay?
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: You'd have to talk to the developer of Carla. Usually he hangs out in #kxstudio.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-19
<libphux> Greetings are there any ubuntu kdenlive users about?
<libphux> ...all be it ubuntustudio users of kdenlive? I'm wondering if there are any issues with compatibility as my rendering lags
<OvenWerks> libphux: so far as I know there are no issues
<OvenWerks> but I am not much of a kdeenlive user. You could also ask on #xubuntu because ubuntustudio is studio on top of xubuntu mostly. The big difference is the lowlatency kernel.
<OvenWerks> If you are not using the audio production applications much you might try installing and running the generic kernel to see if that makes any difference
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install linux-generic
<OvenWerks> will do that. We are not allowed to include two kernels in the ISO :)
